# Project colossal - css template



## ricoderks (May 4, 2021)

Hi everyone!

I've been busy with an ambitious template called Project Colossal. Its designed to work with the Cinematic Studio Series. It delivers a clear, transparant orchestral sound. This results in an even better and realistic balance while programming your music. Something very valuable to me personally. To keep informed about this project, and when it releases, subscribe to the newsletter via:

SUBSCRIBE TO PROJECT COLOSSAL NEWSLETTER HERE:

projectcolossal.com




Here's the video to the first official demo by Julien and Vitaly Jardon:




The second officlal demo by Runar Lundvall:




The overview video:




Studio One Release:




Paris by Night, by Julien & Vitaly Jardon:




Buy it HERE:
projectcolossal.com


All the best,

Rico


----------



## Project Anvil (May 4, 2021)

@ricoderks I've always been very impressed by your sound. It's nothing short of glorious! In fact, your demos were one of the things that inspired my own little Cinematic Studio Series project.

I also love that your sound is actually quite different from what I've been getting (and trying to get) out of CS. Goes to show how versatile these libraries are!

Project Colossal vs Project Anvil. Has a nice ring to it, doesn't it?

All joking aside, I'm looking forward to learning more about this and will absolutely be following this with keen interest!


----------



## ricoderks (May 4, 2021)

Project Anvil said:


> @ricoderks I've always been very impressed by your sound. It's nothing short of glorious! In fact, your demos were one of the things that inspired my own little Cinematic Studio Series project.
> 
> I also love that your sound is actually quite different from what I've been getting (and trying to get) out of CS. Goes to show how versatile these libraries are!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the very kind words!

"Project Colossal vs Project Anvil. Has a nice ring to it, doesn't it?"

Oh boy... Seems I was so busy with splitting patches in Cubase and Vienna I missed your post here.
Hope it doesn't cause too much confusion!






All the best!

R


----------



## Kurosawa (May 4, 2021)

Wow guys, you're both awesome! 
I am looking forward to both of your templates!


----------



## Robert_G (May 4, 2021)

Price?


----------



## YuyaoSG (May 4, 2021)

Wow, I am so exctied for this project. Looking forword it!!!


----------



## Robert_G (May 4, 2021)

After some quick research, it appears as though one will need to spend close to $1500 for all the effects.


----------



## ricoderks (May 4, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> Price?


T.B.A. but around $150,-



YuyaoSG said:


> Wow, I am so exctied for this project. Looking forword it!!!


Thanks! I think its coming along very nicely!


Robert_G said:


> After some quick research, it appears as though one will need to spend close to $1500 for all the effects.



Well, yes if you want to use ALL plugin products I've used. But its not mandatory. Fabfilter pro q3 is absolutely the most inportant here. And the template will work fine without all effects. Ill explain more in future video's!


----------



## MA-Simon (May 5, 2021)

Could be interesting for me. Because I usually do not use templates. But would like to. Only thing making me pause is the huge plugin list. Maybe I could spring for the main 2. But I can't see myself getting the others soon. Mainly interested in a nice clean, organized Instrument setup though. I tried multible times, but am just to lazy to do it properly myself.


----------



## RogiervG (May 5, 2021)

Hallo Rico (Ook Nederlander zie ik?  we zijn provinciale buren: jij Limburg, ik Noord Brabant)

Back to English:
Depending on the exact details, this "template" might be a bit high priced. Most templates i see are under 100USD. But then again, maybe you are offering something that others don't. 
But besides pricing, i am curious about this.. especially the settings, and how the plugins influence the sound. So i might actually buy it.

Indeed i agree with others here, that the information suggests a truckload of plugins required.
For marketing reasons alone, i would change the trailer and focus on the minimal requirements.
(make sure the music played in the trailer is only using the minimal required software)


----------



## chrisav (May 5, 2021)

Is this Cubase only, or will there be a Logic version?


----------



## Scamper (May 5, 2021)

Very excited about this project. The last few demos I've heard from you have been getting better and better.


----------



## ricoderks (May 5, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> Hallo Rico (Ook Nederlander zie ik?  we zijn provinciale buren: jij Limburg, ik Noord Brabant)
> 
> Back to English:
> Depending on the exact details, this "template" might be a bit high priced. Most templates i see are under 100USD. But then again, maybe you are offering something that others don't.
> ...


Ha! Ja klopt! Wat goed :D

Thanks for the reply! I can sort of explain where this price comes from:
First of all, this template is in the making for over the past year or so. I've tried only mix mics, separate mics from kontakt to one stereo channel and lastly separate mics from kontakt also as separate mics in a mixer (vienna or cubase, doesnt matter) It really took me a long time to get this to sound i want. And the template is of course also meant for my own projects. That's the reason i'm not making a lite version. So for this to run smootly you need a beefy computer. This template is for my standards, and if others are interested in a well pre-mixed template like this, they can. And you will get acces to all available templates and updates. (Cubase keyswitch, Cubase Split patches, Vienna KS, Vienna Splitted and articulation maps for cubase) However: I will explain in future video's some of the alternatives you can use so you dont NEED to have all those plugins. Als the trailer describes there are optional plugins which i've used. They are totally replacable. Pro Q-3 just is all over the place with some dynamic stuff going on too. So that one for example really is needed in my opinion. Cinematic rooms for example is replacable with valhalla but will just not sound the same as i've presented here in the teaser or upcoming videos. More info soon!




chrisav said:


> Is this Cubase only, or will there be a Logic version?


There will not be a logic version. BUT if you have vienna ensemble pro it works too.



Scamper said:


> Very excited about this project. The last few demos I've heard from you have been getting better and better.


Thank you very much! Nice to hear from you!


Rico


----------



## Evans (May 5, 2021)

A fully balanced and routed template is a _monumental _effort.

Having recently done this for the Berlin series, I can say that $150 is well worth it even if it only gets me 1/2 of the way toward something that fits my personal needs and tastes.

I've been thinking about doing this for the Cinematic Studio series myself, but I may pick this up as a starting point. Glad to hear there's a VEPro version.

Any idea how much RAM is used upon initial load, as well as under full load (I'm assuming it starts off purged)? I've not used this series enough to have a grasp on this aspect.


----------



## rlundv (May 5, 2021)

Evans said:


> A fully balanced and routed template is a _monumental _effort.
> 
> Having recently done this for the Berlin series, I can say that $150 is well worth it even if it only gets me 1/2 of the way toward something that fits my personal needs and tastes.
> 
> ...


Exactly. It takes a lot of work, and one usually ends up tweaking the sound _while_ composing, which makes the process soo slow. I agree on the price being well worth as well - it being a great starting point and such a solid workhorse orchestra.


----------



## Evans (May 5, 2021)

And who knows, perhaps this $150 (or whatever the price ends up being) could save someone $300 or $500 or more by them becoming happier with their prior Cinematic Studio Series purchases. 

Dialing in a library to taste can curb that "gas" that everyone talks about.


----------



## rlundv (May 5, 2021)

Evans said:


> And who knows, perhaps this $150 (or whatever the price ends up being) could save someone $300 or $500 or more by them becoming happier with their prior Cinematic Studio Series purchases.
> 
> Dialing in a library to taste can curb that "gas" that everyone talks about.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## muziksculp (May 5, 2021)

Hi @ricoderks ,

This looks Very Interesting, and useful to have. 

I use Studio One Pro 5, Cubase is not allowed in my studio.  

But, I also use VE-Pro 7, Which is allowed, so that will work with this template. 

I would like to see a detailed walkthrough of the template, settings, ..etc. also when using it in VE-Pro 7. Once it is ready for release. 

Good Luck, and Thanks, 
Muziksculp


----------



## ricoderks (May 5, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @ricoderks ,
> 
> This looks Very Interesting, and useful to have.
> 
> ...


Absolutely! Im about to finish these templates. Then im gonna make videos. Walktroughs for them and general info on whats needed to run this template.

Thanks!

R


----------



## Trash Panda (May 5, 2021)

Genuine curiosity: Why is Fabfilter ProQ critical for this template?


----------



## ricoderks (May 5, 2021)

Evans said:


> A fully balanced and routed template is a _monumental _effort.
> 
> Having recently done this for the Berlin series, I can say that $150 is well worth it even if it only gets me 1/2 of the way toward something that fits my personal needs and tastes.
> 
> ...



Hi! The price is by far not definitive yet. I have to think about that some more. That topic is more difficult than i thought, haha.

All info about ram and needed specs is coming up next in a future video. Its purged by default when released. However, for my system its not needed at all and have plenty ram left.

Cheers!

R


----------



## ricoderks (May 5, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Genuine curiosity: Why is Fabfilter ProQ critical for this template?


There are a couple spots where dynamic eq was needed. Besides regular eq cuts. And this plugin runs on pretty much every available mic position. There are other dynamic eq's out. But ive used fabfilter. Its not easy to swap around for a different one for over 100 tracks. But for example a reverb unit, ive used for the tail is very easy to swap for a different one.

Hope that helps!

R

Ps: great name!


----------



## muziksculp (May 5, 2021)

@ricoderks ,

I have all the plugins you mention you used in the template, except for Soothe 2, hehe I just purchased Smooth Operator instead.


----------



## ricoderks (May 5, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> @ricoderks ,
> 
> I have all the plugins you mention you used in the template, except for Soothe 2, hehe I just purchased Smooth Operator instead.


Absolutely great alternative!


----------



## JeffvR (May 5, 2021)

Great work Rico! Sounds great.


----------



## EricValette (May 6, 2021)

Definitely excited about the project, Rico!

Thank you for all the hard work and the passionate investment you put into it


----------



## fourier (May 6, 2021)

This seems great, and it'll be interesting to see the end product. I'm curious however, if you've thought about offering a walkthrough of setting up the template, where you deliberate on process and the decision making you've undergone? If such a thing would be feasible I would be the kind that would much rather pay for that, as I'd see it as a tool for learning, not a "quick fix". It's always encouraging to see professionals soundshape in all kinds of creative ways, as it's the process, the mindset and choices made along the way that is the most stimulating to me.


----------



## ricoderks (May 6, 2021)

fourier said:


> This seems great, and it'll be interesting to see the end product. I'm curious however, if you've thought about offering a walkthrough of setting up the template, where you deliberate on process and the decision making you've undergone? If such a thing would be feasible I would be the kind that would much rather pay for that, as I'd see it as a tool for learning, not a "quick fix". It's always encouraging to see professionals soundshape in all kinds of creative ways, as it's the process, the mindset and choices made along the way that is the most stimulating to me.


Great idea!

I think i do a brief walktrough publicly. And maybe as you suggest a more in depth one for when someone buys it later. Talking about the philosophy behind the choices. Thanks!

R


----------



## iMovieShout (May 6, 2021)

For someone that has almost every sample library going (pushing 16.5TB), and hundreds of effects plugins (including all FabFilter, all Waves, all UAD, etc, etc, etc), and a template of almost 14,500 tracks, I'm struggling to understand why this could be attractive? The only thing missing these days is a full time mixing engineer - but we contract that out anyway.


----------



## ricoderks (May 6, 2021)

jpb007.uk said:


> For someone that has almost every sample library going (pushing 16.5TB), and hundreds of effects plugins (including all FabFilter, all Waves, all UAD, etc, etc, etc), and a template of almost 14,500 tracks, I'm struggling to understand why this could be attractive? The only thing missing these days is a full time mixing engineer - but we contract that out anyway.



Because not everyone is satisfied with their sound out of the box. As a mixing engineer i give you a well balanced starting point to go from. So what i'm giving you is time. Wich to me is very valuable. Time you can spend in other production parts or composition. Its not for everyone, i agree.


----------



## ricoderks (May 9, 2021)

Hello everyone!

The first version of the “Project Colossal” template is in testing stage.

After I do the final tweaks, this version is ready for release.
I’m aiming for within the next two weeks.

Before that I am gonna upload a brief walkthrough of the template. Talk a little bit why I’ve created it. What you will need to run it. And about the plugins you can easily replace.

I also want to mention that if you purchase this template later, you’ll get acces to all available versions, future updates, Articulation Maps, and some exclusive video’s that go more in depth than the public YouTube video’s.


If you got any questions or suggestions feel free to email me on:

[email protected]



If you want you can also subscribe to the newsletter here:

SUBSCRIBE TO THE NEWSLETTER


Rico


----------



## Trash Panda (May 9, 2021)

For those of us not on Cubase, is there an option to pay for just access to the videos?


----------



## ricoderks (May 9, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> For those of us not on Cubase, is there an option to pay for just access to the videos?


Not for the videos only unfortunately. You get those alongside with the template purchase only. Wich is cubase and vienna compatible. So it should run in other daws as well.


----------



## axb312 (May 12, 2021)

Sounds good but colossally expensive.


----------



## ricoderks (May 12, 2021)

axb312 said:


> Sounds good but colossally expensive.


That depends on how you look at it. Its not just loaded patches and routed midi channels. Its days of EQ tweaking and reverb settings. Time you dont have to put into the template. and free updates too! It did sound good to you? What would it be worth to you then?


----------



## Evans (May 12, 2021)

It may be interesting to consider a brief "before and after" audio clip, showing what this sounds like with no EQ, compression, tape, reverb, volume balancing, panning, etc. (retaining only CC1, CC11, and Velocity with default mics loaded), and then again with everything on.


----------



## ricoderks (May 12, 2021)

Evans said:


> It may be interesting to consider a brief "before and after" audio clip, showing what this sounds like with no EQ, compression, tape, reverb, volume balancing, panning, etc. (retaining only CC1, CC11, and Velocity with default mics loaded), and then again with everything on.


Yes great idea. Gonna do that!


----------



## gst98 (May 12, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> That depends on how you look at it. Its not just loaded patches and routed midi channels. Did it sound good to you? What would it be worth to you?


Most templates I've seen are 30-40 bucks. There is one I've seen where they included a fully orchestrated and mixed piece to demonstrate it, with written scores. For anyone who doesn't have the premium plugins, they supply a version with only stock plugins used.

It's up to you how you want to price it, but I always got the impression that templates appealed to less-experienced composers who needed a hand getting things to work. But if you are going to market it as a premium product, I think it's strange that it's a half-DIY project, because almost no one will share the exact same plugin list as you, and so they'll have to swap things out themselves.


----------



## ricoderks (May 12, 2021)

gst98 said:


> Most templates I've seen are 30-40 bucks. There is one I've seen where they included a fully orchestrated and mixed piece to demonstrate it, with written scores. For anyone who doesn't have the premium plugins, they supply a version with only stock plugins used.
> 
> It's up to you how you want to price it, but I always got the impression that templates appealed to less-experienced composers who needed a hand getting things to work. But if you are going to market it as a premium product, I think it's strange that it's a half-DIY project, because almost no one will share the exact same plugin list as you, and so they'll have to swap things out themselves.



Yes sure, those template are probably meant as a kickstart too. I dont say they are badly done, absolutely not. Probably really great too. But you have to understand this is a different philosophy, in my eyes. This is my personal template, with all plugins I chose that work best to fit MY needs. I didnt aim for a broad audience here. Thats the reason I dont gonna swap plugins. I do however gonna explain what settings i used for the 'premium' plugins, to call it like that. So people still interested in the template can follow along with their own plugins. The only 2 'mandatory' plugins are fabfilter pro q3 and precedence. I dont know if you ever eq-ed a template like this, but if you did then you understand the price tag. I really mean this without sounding sassy. And i can understand your reason too. The price point is to me a very difficult topic. And its not set in stones. Hope future videos will convince you about this.

Rico


----------



## gst98 (May 12, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Yes sure, those template are probably meant as a kickstart too. I dont say they are badly done, absolutely not. Probably really great too. But you have to understand this is a different philosophy, in my eyes. This is my personal template, with all plugins I chose that work best to fit MY needs. I didnt aim for a broad audience here. Thats the reason I dont gonna swap plugins. I do however gonna explain what settings i used for the 'premium' plugins, to call it like that. So people still interested in the template can follow along with their own plugins. The only 2 'mandatory' plugins are fabfilter pro q3 and precedence. I dont know if you ever eq-ed a template like this, but if you did then you understand the price tag. I really mean this without sounding sassy. And i can understand your reason too. The price point is to me a very difficult topic. And its not set in stones. Hope future videos will convince you about this.
> 
> Rico


Yep, I've spent a _long_ time eq'ing CSS and CSB to fit in with my template. Which is why I'm always curious to see how others are doing it and got excited seeing the trailer. But $150 is more than I would spend out of curiosity to compare how you've done things differently. If that's the case, sounds like project colossal is more like Jason Graves patreon template rather than the typical ones that are for sale. Templates are so personal so I'm not sure I understand why someone else would want _my_ template, so I guess it isn't aimed at me which is fine. Best of luck with it.


----------



## EricValette (May 18, 2021)

Hi @ricoderks

Some new information on the progress of this exciting project?

Many thanks!


----------



## ricoderks (May 18, 2021)

EricValette said:


> Hi @ricoderks
> 
> Some new information on the progress of this exciting project?
> 
> Many thanks!


Hi Eric!

My normal work got in the way a tiny bit, haha! But.. Im currently still doing some small eq changes and fixing some weird VCA behavior. Next to that I'm working on a incredible demo a friend wrote for this project. When that is finished i do the walkthrough video. And the first version is probably for sale right then! Cubase Keyswitch and Vienna Keyswitch version. Split patches should follow somewhat soon after that. Maybe even a Logic version!

R


----------



## EricValette (May 18, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Hi Eric!
> 
> My normal work got in the way a tiny bit, haha! But.. Im currently still doing some small eq changes and fixing some weird VCA behavior. Next to that I'm working on a incredible demo a friend wrote for this project. When that is finished i do the walkthrough video. And the first version is probably for sale right then! Cubase Keyswitch and Vienna Keyswitch version. Split patches should follow somewhat soon after that. Maybe even a Logic version!
> 
> R


That sounds great! Can't wait to play with it. 

The equalization of the cinematic studio series has always been a huge problem for me. Each time I think I have solved a problem (its too dark or too bright sections or dynamics, lack of presence for the low sections of the strings, its "boxy sound" out of the box and or the noises of the strings samples, another replaces it ... it annoys me a lot because the playability and consistency of the series is fantastic ... but I've never gotten to sound the whole thing as good as my current OT or Spitfire templates. 

Your template and its presets, judging from what we hear in the trailer, seems to have just the sound I'm looking for in addition to my existing tools: a modern cinematic sound but not "trailerish XXL" at all, neither too big nor too small, very detailed and more upfront than what I have but not too much, with very good placement, balance and equalization. 

An additional question: in the trailer, I thought I saw a screenshot of Waves Abbey Road TG Mastering chain plugin, the latter however not being listed in the description of the plugins used ... is it finally an optional requirement to optimally use your template?

Eric


----------



## ricoderks (May 19, 2021)

EricValette said:


> That sounds great! Can't wait to play with it.
> 
> The equalization of the cinematic studio series has always been a huge problem for me. Each time I think I have solved a problem (its too dark or too bright sections or dynamics, lack of presence for the low sections of the strings, its "boxy sound" out of the box and or the noises of the strings samples, another replaces it ... it annoys me a lot because the playability and consistency of the series is fantastic ... but I've never gotten to sound the whole thing as good as my current OT or Spitfire templates.
> 
> ...


To me its still difficult to eq. But the main problem was dark/boxy-ness in the decca. And harshness in the close mics. At least, for the sound i want 

I did a couple projects already with this template and absolutely love it. I DID encounter a very annoying cubase bug with VCA faders. So i need some time to reroute/link all channels AGAIN. First cubase kept crashing over and over when i wanted to link channels to vca's. Now they are set and i stumble across this new bug. Cubase lowers the connected channels each time when reopening a project. That means the close mics were lowered a couple db each time i reopened my session. sigh.... Oh well!

The TG chain was my mistake to edit in the video. BUT i will include it anyway as a non mandatory plugin. Its easy to further shape the master sound before boucing. But that can be done with any plugin really. Some folks use ozone or just fabfilter stuff. It just happens i used this one for the trailer. Tiny cut for bass on the side channels. and slight boost for the treble also on the sides. couple percent widening. nothing special! And really project-dependend.


----------



## MA-Simon (May 27, 2021)

How is this coming along?


----------



## ricoderks (May 29, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

Proud to present you the first official demo written by Julien & Vitaly Jardon!
All "Project Colossal" except for the percussion. On the master bus there is some subtle eq, compression and limiting, the rest is directly from the template!




The release is June 7th! It will sell for *$‎149,*- excluding VAT.


More info soon.

Rico


----------



## tabulius (Jun 3, 2021)

Interesting project, but this is not for me because I use mainly Studio One and have only the CSS strings.

But the sound was great and it inspired me to test some mixing of my own using the three mics. I usually have used only the mix mic, but you really can polish the sound with custom and detailed mix. Bad news however is my old PC can’t take it while composing with other instruments, but I wanted to say thanks for the inspiration! Now I have a great mixing template in the works. I’m sure Project Colossal will offer a great value for many.

I hope the fast legato would come soon for CSS!


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 3, 2021)

tabulius said:


> Interesting project, but this is not for me because I use mainly Studio One and have only the CSS strings.
> 
> But the sound was great and it inspired me to test some mixing of my own using the three mics. I usually have used only the mix mic, but you really can polish the sound with custom and detailed mix. Bad news however is my old PC can’t take it while composing with other instruments, but I wanted to say thanks for the inspiration! Now I have a great mixing template in the works. I’m sure Project Colossal will offer a great value for many.
> 
> I hope the fast legato would come soon for CSS!



Thabks for the comment anyway! Who nows maybe one day there will be a version for that as well 

Glad it inspired you to dig in to mixing a bit more!
Makes me wonder too about my old samples collecting dust. :D

Good luck with your template and thabks for the kind words.

R


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 3, 2021)

A Studio One Pro 5 version would be great. It's my DAW.

If I didn't have VE-Pro 7, I wouldn't be able to use this project's template.


----------



## aka70 (Jun 7, 2021)

It would be awesome for Studio One and I think it's not hard to convert the project from Cubase to Studio One. (VePro remains the same)


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 7, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> A Studio One Pro 5 version would be great. It's my DAW.
> 
> If I didn't have VE-Pro 7, I wouldn't be able to use this project's template.





aka70 said:


> It would be awesome for Studio One and I think it's not hard to convert the project from Cubase to Studio One. (VePro remains the same)



Who knows! I do hope I can make a Studio One version one day. That would be very cool!
I don't own the software (yet).


For now.... Project Colossal is released!





You can order it here:
GOOGLE FORM


Rico


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 7, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Who knows! I do hope I can make a Studio One version one day. That would be very cool!
> I don't own the software (yet).
> 
> 
> ...



Heyo, nice! Congrats on the release!
Would you mind linking to the exact plugins needed. Sometimes there are multible versions, like with the reverb. Which Cubase Version can this run on. 10.5? Or does it need the latest?


----------



## Project Anvil (Jun 7, 2021)

@ricoderks on the form, VAT ID is currently a required field. Is it possible to make that optional?


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 7, 2021)

MA-Simon said:


> Heyo, nice! Congrats on the release!
> Would you mind linking to the exact plugins needed. Sometimes there are multible versions, like with the reverb. Which Cubase Version can this run on. 10.5? Or does it need the latest?


Thanks!

MANDATORY:
Fabfilter Pro Q3
2cAudio Precedence


OTHER:
Cinematic Rooms (small one)
Seventh Heaven (Small one)
Fabfilter Pro R
Soothe 2
Gullfoss
Waves J37
Fabfilter Pro L-2
Waves - Abbey Road TG Mastering.

Runs on CUBASE 11 and VIENNA ENSEMBLE PRO 7

Good question. Totally forgot to mention it ANYWHERE (sorry for that).

Rico


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 7, 2021)

Project Anvil said:


> @ricoderks on the form, VAT ID is currently a required field. Is it possible to make that optional?


If its not applicable you can fill in N/A!


----------



## Kurosawa (Jun 7, 2021)

So I can buy this template and run it on VEPro in Studio One? 
Guess I need to buy VEPro then, as I only have Studio One :D


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 7, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Thabks for the comment anyway! Who nows maybe one day there will be a version for that as well


That would be very welcomed. I would rather use the template in S1Pro 5 than in VE-Pro 7.

Studio One Pro 5 is becoming a very popular DAW, and widely used by film/media composers. Please don't ignore it. I would highly recommend you buy it, there are always special discount deal on it. I recently saw one, but can't recall where, I will post it here if I find it.

Now, I will watch the new release video you posted to know more about it.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 7, 2021)

Will you be posting more videos about Proj. Colossal ?

With more details, i.e. Negative Track-Delay settings if one uses VE-Pro 7 locally using i.e. S1Pro 5 ? and other details, especially when using VE-Pro 7 to host the template.

Thanks & Congratulations 😎 👏


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 7, 2021)

Kurosawa said:


> So I can buy this template and run it on VEPro in Studio One?
> Guess I need to buy VEPro then, as I only have Studio One :D


Yes! And as long as your computer has enough RAM for it you're good to go!
You will need to make the midi tracks yourself though in Studio One. But IF there will be a studio one version of the template you'll get acces to that immediately too when released!




muziksculp said:


> That would be very welcomed. I would rather use the template in S1Pro 5 than in VE-Pro 7.
> 
> Studio One Pro 5 is becoming a very popular DAW, and widely used by film/media composers. Please don't ignore it. I would highly recommend you buy it, there are always special discount deal on it. I recently saw one, but can't recall where, I will post it here if I find it.
> 
> ...


That would be amazing! Please do! Not ignoring it


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 7, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Will you be posting more videos about Proj. Colossal ?
> 
> With more details, i.e. Negative Track-Delay settings if one uses VE-Pro 7 locally using i.e. S1Pro 5 ? and other details, especially when using VE-Pro 7 to host the template.
> 
> Thanks & Congratulations 😎 👏


Not publicly! I personally don't use negative track delay at all. But the setup for Vienna with the routing for the reverbs and master channel is available as a video after purchasing. Of course when i missed something important i will clarify it or make an even more in depth video. So as mentioned, those video's will be available after the initial purchase


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 7, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> I personally don't use negative track delay at all.


That's interesting. Thanks for the feedback.

By the way, regarding Studio One Pro 5, I will try to see if I can find a discount deal on it, but you can also get it via the Presonus Sphere subscription for $14.95/month.

Are there step by step videos showing how to setup the VE-Pro 7 version if I was to purchase the template ? 

So, you are using Precedence mainly for placing the orchestra in the stage, since you are not using Breeze2 linked to it, so the Reverbs are setup as sends independent of Precedence. (correct ?)


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 7, 2021)

So, I got the Cubase update running, the Plugins are ready to go. Just waiting on the Colossal form to get back to me . (Also finally a good excuse for me to get one of those fancy-EQ things.)


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 7, 2021)

MA-Simon said:


> So, I got the Cubase update running, the Plugins are ready to go. Just waiting on the Colossal form to get back to me . (Also finally a good excuse for me to get one of those fancy-EQ things.)


I'm at it ASAP!


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 7, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> That's interesting. Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> By the way, regarding Studio One Pro 5, I will try to see if I can find a discount deal on it, but you can also get it via the Presonus Sphere subscription for $14.95/month.
> 
> ...


Great idea! I think i'll do that!
Yes, i'm explaining those steps in the video's. But you can't recreate the template with those video's in a other daw  Its really meant for the VEP version.

Yes correct. I did NOT use Breeze link for this template. So i use precedence only for an extra effect of DEPTH and subtle reflections/randomization. There are channels with reverb inserts but also sends.

R


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 7, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Great idea! I think i'll do that!


Awesome !

I would rather wait for the S1Pro 5 version of your template, since I don't use VE-Pro 7 a lot, and I'm more comfortable working in S1Pro 5. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 7, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Awesome !
> 
> I would rather wait for the S1Pro 5 version of your template, since I don't use VE-Pro 7 a lot, and I'm more comfortable working in S1Pro 5.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Ill post it here when its done


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi ricoderks,

please don't be upset if I'm being completely honest now with my opinion about your product.

I find your product AMAZING! A really great business idea and also a really helpful support for composers who work with the CSS series.
Yes, we really seem to need this template if we are working with CSS!

I personally never really got to grips with the operation of the EQ for the CSS series. I am thankful for your efforts to facilitate my work with the CSS series.

I also find your pricing moderate and not too much money for the work you did on it!
I would have bought your product instantly, yes - I WOULD have bought it - BUT:

There is an absolute show-stopper in the pre-conditions. This seems not to be a good marketing idea.

A basic requirement to work with your template is the ownership of "Fab Filter Pro EQ 3"(I assume that nearly every professional composer owns this one today) and the ownership of "2C Audio Precedence".

I do not know any friend or composer colleague who owns this piece of software!
No one!
They all work with pro-EQ2 or Pro-EQ 3, with Cubase and so on.
But "Precedence".... No one knows it.

In my opinion, this is the great mistake you did in the marketing of your really useful product.
(I ask myself as a layman if you might benefit from the sales of "2CAudio Precedence").

Please don't be angry that I'm writing this so honestly and openly.

I would like to buy your CSS-template for Cubase instantly, but I don't like the conditions.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 7, 2021)

lucky909091 said:


> Hi ricoderks,
> 
> please don't be upset if I'm being completely honest now with my opinion about your product.
> 
> ...


I totally understand what you mean. Absolutely not upset by this honest criticism. And I get it too. But from my point of view. It DOES add to the sound I prefer. Maybe not day and night. But definitely an important tool in my toolbox. But yes... Its not the most common plugin. Thanks for your honesty!

R


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 7, 2021)

@ricoderks it might alleviate concerns if you can share what specific features are used that you believe are limited to the FF EQ. I think it’s safe to do so without giving away proprietary information that would dissuade sales. 

IIRC, I think you said it was the dynamic EQ functionality, which can be covered by many other plugins, such as Izotope’s Neutron/Ozone, and Hornet Total EQ, which can be had pretty cheaply.


----------



## RMH (Jun 7, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Thanks!
> 
> MANDATORY:
> Fabfilter Pro Q3
> ...


Ricona, I doesn't have any of the lists here. What a shame. 😢

Does the project file include midi work tracks by track or is it just for work?


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 7, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> @ricoderks it might alleviate concerns if you can share what specific features are used that you believe are limited to the FF EQ. I think it’s safe to do so without giving away proprietary information that would dissuade sales.
> 
> IIRC, I think you said it was the dynamic EQ functionality, which can be covered by many other plugins, such as Izotope’s Neutron/Ozone, and Hornet Total EQ, which can be had pretty cheaply.


Sure!

- Its not limited by 8 bands. (x2, i know)
- Its more friendly on the cpu. (i've used it on all mics on every instrument)
- There is a "mix" feature on pro q3. If you want a bit original css series sound back you can dial back that knob. It will gain every bell/shape back relative to that setting.

Can't speak for Hornet Total eq unfortunately. But i do have both Ozone and Neutron.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 7, 2021)

RMH said:


> Ricona doesn't have any of the lists here. What a shame. 😢
> 
> Does the project file include midi work tracks by track or is it just for work?


Unfortunately not! Thanks for the interest though.


----------



## RMH (Jun 7, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Unfortunately not! Thanks for the interest though.


Do I have to have the plug-in you mentioned to use the project file?


----------



## JohnBMears (Jun 7, 2021)

Bring on the template for LOGIC PRO!!!!


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 7, 2021)

JohnBMears said:


> Bring on the template for LOGIC PRO!!!!


I think its gonna happen! Same for Studio One 


RMH said:


> Do I have to have the plug-in you mentioned to use the project file?


at LEAST fabfilter!


----------



## lucor (Jun 7, 2021)

It might be a good idea to have an A/B comparison between the unprocessed instruments with just the default Mix mic loaded vs. your remixed versions.
Maybe you could use your little snippets you played in the overview video for that?


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 7, 2021)

lucor said:


> It might be a good idea to have an A/B comparisons between the unprocessed instruments with just the default Mix mic loaded vs. your remixed versions.
> Maybe you could use your little snippets you played in the overview video for that?


Yes gonna do that!


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 7, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Sure!
> 
> - Its not limited by 8 bands. (x2, i know)
> - Its more friendly on the cpu. (i've used it on all mics on every instrument)
> ...


Most parametric EQ’s should be able to do all that and DAWs like Reaper and Studio One have built in ways to allow that type of parallel processing if desired. No need to let a lack of Fabfilter dissuade sales. Hornet Total EQ can likely suffice and it’s dirt cheap even outside of their 50-60% off sales every other week.

I’d be interested in A/B comparisons as well, particularly for the low brass and low strings, as they’re a little anemic on the low end compared to some other libraries.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 7, 2021)

I wonder when Cinematic Studio Percussion will be released ?  

There is also an Update that Alex W. is supposed to release soon or maybe not soon as it has been a while now, offering runs mode for CSS, and maybe some other goodies.


----------



## RMH (Jun 7, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> at LEAST fabfilter!


Thank you!
Fabfilter is a must-buy list for me too!


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 7, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Most parametric EQ’s should be able to do all that and DAWs like Reaper and Studio One have built in ways to allow that type of parallel processing if desired. No need to let a lack of Fabfilter dissuade sales. Hornet Total EQ can likely suffice and it’s dirt cheap even outside of their 50-60% off sales every other week.
> 
> I’d be interested in A/B comparisons as well, particularly for the low brass and low strings, as they’re a little anemic on the low end compared to some other libraries.


Thats the point of NOT using built in eq-s. When i only update the setting for 2 trumpets close mic. Everyone can load the new preset in the fabfilter instance. Regardless of daw. Sure other plugins can do this. But i just chose ffproq3 since i know it well and use it myself alot.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 7, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Most parametric EQ’s should be able to do all that and DAWs like Reaper and Studio One have built in ways to allow that type of parallel processing if desired. No need to let a lack of Fabfilter dissuade sales. Hornet Total EQ can likely suffice and it’s dirt cheap even outside of their 50-60% off sales every other week.
> 
> I’d be interested in A/B comparisons as well, particularly for the low brass and low strings, as they’re a little anemic on the low end compared to some other libraries.


Ps: there are audio examples in the overview video of low brass and strings too!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi @ricoderks ,

You mentioned that you don't use any negative track delays in your template. Do you also record, and work with this template without the need to dial in any negative delays ? How do you deal with playing to the grid ? or does that not bother you ?

Just curious how you deal with this issue, that seems to make these libraries a bit more complex to use due to the built-in delays they have, and that are also variably velocity dependent.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 7, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Ps: there are audio examples in the overview video of low brass and strings too!


I heard them, but it’s hard to make an assessment without a side by side comparison.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 7, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> I heard them, but it’s hard to make an assessment without a side by side comparison.



Hm, yes agree. Will keep you posted!



muziksculp said:


> Hi @ricoderks ,
> 
> You mentioned that you don't use any negative track delays in your template. Do you also record, and work with this template without the need to dial in any negative delays ? How do you deal with playing to the grid ? or does that not bother you ?
> 
> ...



I dont use the track delay. Im kinda used to playing in front of the grid by now. I always do a second pass with tweaks and change velocitys.
Same for the advanced legatos. I dont always trigger the right speed. But I always tweak it after I recorded.
But if you want you could use your own track delays on the split patch version!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 7, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Hm, yes agree. Will keep you posted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see. Thanks for the feedback.

Actually, I noticed there are some users that do just that (you are in that group), they play it in real time, a bit ahead of the beat, they got used to doing this by practicing, then edit some of the notes that need to be shifted forward/back a bit.


----------



## Go To 11 (Jun 7, 2021)

Walkthrough sounds fantastic, you've created a beautiful room tone that adds a lot of depth. I'm a Logic Pro user, so excited to read that you will port it over to Logic too. When that happens, I'm in!


----------



## YanJ (Jun 7, 2021)

Hello, I did not see the purchase link, how to purchase?


----------



## Project Anvil (Jun 7, 2021)

YanJ said:


> Hello, I did not see the purchase link, how to purchase?


There is a link to a google form in the overview video:









PROJECT COLOSSAL - PURCHASE


PRICE (USD): $149,-




docs.google.com


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 7, 2021)

Please consider creating a tutorial video on your approach and philosophy. That way we can apply it to other libraries and plugins as well. That would certainly be worth $150 to me personally. Thanks for considering!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 7, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Please consider creating a tutorial video on your approach and philosophy. That way we can apply it to other libraries and plugins as well. That would certainly be worth $150 to me personally. Thanks for considering!


I agree, that's a very good idea.

But for those who want to use a ready made, turn-key Template, the Project Colossal template is very useful to have.

I'm looking forward to purchase the Studio One Pro 5 version of the Proj. Colossal Template when it's ready, I have all the Plug-ins needed that he used in the template, except for Soothe2, I'm not sure how critical, or how extensively it has been used in the Template. I might consider buying Soothe2 if that is the case.

From my general understanding, Soothe2 is used primarily to remove harsh resonant frequencies from a mix, I'm curious if Cinematic Studio Libraries exhibit some harshness that needs to be treated by tools like Soothe2, instead of just EQing the harsh frequencies down a bit. I'm not sure. Maybe some feedback on why Soothe2 is needed for mixing the Cinematic Studio Series libraries would be helpful, especially that I find these libraries quite smooth, and warm sounding in general.


----------



## YuyaoSG (Jun 7, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Thanks!
> 
> MANDATORY:
> Fabfilter Pro Q3
> ...


Can it run on Cubase 10? Are there any plugins that can replace the 2c Audio Precedence and Gullfoss?


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 7, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Please consider creating a tutorial video on your approach and philosophy. That way we can apply it to other libraries and plugins as well. That would certainly be worth $150 to me personally. Thanks for considering!


Its available after purchase! However. Something went wrong woth the voice recordings. I need to do them again!



muziksculp said:


> I agree, that's a very good idea.
> 
> But for those who want to use a ready made, turn-key Template, the Project Colossal template is very useful to have.
> 
> ...


Its used only once on the premaster bus. You could swap this with different plugins. Its not mandatory 



YuyaoSG said:


> Can it run on Cubase 10? Are there any plugins that can replace the 2c Audio Precedence and Gullfoss?



No, its cubase 11. But im happy to test if its backwards compatible. There is a plugin called panagement. But precedence gave me better results. Gullfoss is one of its kind but also used once. It just helps to smooth out some subtle frequencys. Not mandatory too.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 7, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Its available after purchase! However. Something went wrong woth the voice recordings. I need to do them again!
> 
> 
> Its used only once on the premaster bus. You could swap this with different plugins. Its not mandatory
> ...


Do you have more details on what you cover in the tutorial?


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 7, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Its used only once on the premaster bus. You could swap this with different plugins. Its not mandatory


Thanks for the feedback. 

That means I don't need it. Actually I have a similar plugin (Smooth Operator, by Baby Audio).


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 7, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> That means I don't need it. Actually I have a similar plugin (Smooth Operator, by Baby Audio).


Yes true! Thats the one i meant. I think smooth operator is newer. Does somewhat the same!


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 7, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Do you have more details on what you cover in the tutorial?



Automation, vienna setup, reverbs, premaster chain settings. There are more coming. But first I need to redo the current ones. Audio is broken for some reason. I also gonna make one for volume levels, eq and precedence.


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Jun 8, 2021)

Do we need Vienna or is the Cubase 11 template self contained?

In the demos you use various percussion. Does the template include percussion sections and balance as well? And what percussion libraries would you recommend to fit with this template and overall sound?


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 8, 2021)

Benjamin Duk said:


> Do we need Vienna or is the Cubase 11 template self contained?
> 
> In the demos you use various percussion. Does the template include percussion sections and balance as well? And what percussion libraries would you recommend to fit with this template and overall sound?


Cubase is self contained. All kontakts are made in that. Vienna is also self contained. So there is no cubase/vienna combo.

In the videos you can see which libraries are included:

Cspiano
Csw
Csb
Css
Csss

So, no perc. But there are stems ready to route your own perc to. When cinematic studio comes with the percussion that will be a free upgrade.

Future expansions will also include true strike and cineperc core. Cant tell more about expansions yet 

R


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Jun 8, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Cubase is self contained. All kontakts are made in that. Vienna is also self contained. So there is no cubase/vienna combo.
> 
> In the videos you can see which libraries are included:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply! Great, looking to pick this up soon.

Looking forward to seeing a tutorial video on the template. Any ETA on that  ?


----------



## Go To 11 (Jun 8, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Cubase is self contained. All kontakts are made in that. Vienna is also self contained. So there is no cubase/vienna combo.
> 
> In the videos you can see which libraries are included:
> 
> ...


Yes to CinePerc! That's awesome news.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 8, 2021)

Benjamin Duk said:


> Thanks for the reply! Great, looking to pick this up soon.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing a tutorial video on the template. Any ETA on that  ?


Tutorial on how to use it or tutorial about any other specifics?
The private videos are only available for people who purchased the template. I dont know if you mean those?


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 8, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> @ricoderks it might alleviate concerns if you can share what specific features are used that you believe are limited to the FF EQ. I think it’s safe to do so without giving away proprietary information that would dissuade sales.
> 
> IIRC, I think you said it was the dynamic EQ functionality, which can be covered by many other plugins, such as Izotope’s Neutron/Ozone, and Hornet Total EQ, which can be had pretty cheaply.


Small correction:
Izotope DOES have a blend feature. But I would personally still prefer fabfilter for eq.
Ozone could be a great replacement to the abbey road mastering plugin i've used!


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Jun 8, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Tutorial on how to use it or tutorial about any other specifics?
> The private videos are only available for people who purchased the template. I dont know if you mean those?


Sorry I meant a brief walkthrough video on the template. I think you mentioned you were going to do that. If not then I misread .


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 8, 2021)

I think, what might be missing is some type of "general walktrough", not showing your settings or how you did it, but an overview what it actually does and why that is great etc. Because for most people, that is the first time they might use a complete template / linked groups / cubase-expression maps or mic automation like this.

You did jump right to the "pro" level and kinda missed the why it is usefull phase.


----------



## rlundv (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Benjamin Duk (Jun 8, 2021)

beyd770 said:


>



Thanks for posting this! This looks great! I'm going to pick this up.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 8, 2021)

Benjamin Duk said:


> Sorry I meant a brief walkthrough video on the template. I think you mentioned you were going to do that. If not then I misread .





MA-Simon said:


> I think, what might be missing is some type of "general walktrough", not showing your settings or how you did it, but an overview what it actually does and why that is great etc. Because for most people, that is the first time they might use a complete template / linked groups / cubase-expression maps or mic automation like this.
> 
> You did jump right to the "pro" level and kinda missed the why it is usefull phase.


I think you meant something like the video Beyd770 posted? I think it shows all benefits of a template in general. Not only for Project Colossal.

What would you like to see next to this?

Rico


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 8, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> I think you meant something like the video Beyd770 posted? I think it shows all benefits of a template in general. Not only for Project Colossal.
> 
> What would you like to see next to this?
> 
> Rico


A teaser or snippet of what you cover in the private videos would be handy, since I would be buying it primarily for these tutorials.


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Jun 8, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> I think you meant something like the video Beyd770 posted? I think it shows all benefits of a template in general. Not only for Project Colossal.
> 
> What would you like to see next to this?
> 
> Rico


This is exactly what I wanted to see thanks!

As an idea that you can possibly do for the Cubase Template. Since Cubase has Mix Console Snapshots and you have separated out the Mic to separate faders. It would be a nice idea to have Mix Snapshots for different Mix genres. So for example you could have a more intimate mix Snapshot where close mics are pushed up and solo strings are more in the fore front. Then you can have a snapshot for a more modern film score etc etc.

We could then just load these Snapshots based on the genre and style we want to go for.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 8, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> A teaser or snippet of what you cover in the private videos would be handy, since I would be buying it primarily for these tutorials.


As much as i would like to sell it to you... I advise you not to. I'm not gonna publish this publicly unfortunately. Also those video's are meant for the usage of Project Colossal. Not for making a brand new template in any other DAW. They are not going THAT in depth.




Benjamin Duk said:


> This is exactly what I wanted to see thanks!
> 
> As an idea that you can possibly do for the Cubase Template. Since Cubase has Mix Console Snapshots and you have separated out the Mic to separate faders. It would be a nice idea to have Mix Snapshots for different Mix genres. So for example you could have a more intimate mix Snapshot where close mics are pushed up and solo strings are more in the fore front. Then you can have a snapshot for a more modern film score etc etc.
> 
> We could then just load these Snapshots based on the genre and style we want to go for.


Sounds like OPUS 
I'm gonna think about that. Makes it quite unfair for Vienna users to me in this case. So im not sure yet. But the idea is great!

Rico


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Jun 8, 2021)

Can't wait for the Logic release!


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Jun 8, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> As much as i would like to sell it to you... I advise you not to. I'm not gonna publish this publicly unfortunately. Also those video's are meant for the usage of Project Colossal. Not for making a brand new template in any other DAW. They are not going THAT in depth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who cares about Vienna users . Just kidding.

I'd like to setup different Snapshots for myself at least


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 8, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> As much as i would like to sell it to you... I advise you not to. I'm not gonna publish this publicly unfortunately. Also those video's are meant for the usage of Project Colossal. Not for making a brand new template in any other DAW. They are not going THAT in depth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha - I own the entire CS suite and Cubase but if I wanted to add a different reverb or throw in Berlin Woodwinds or a Spitfire Horn or something, was hoping I could use the videos to learn how to fit those into the template based on your general approach.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 8, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Gotcha - I own the entire CS suite and Cubase but if I wanted to add a different reverb or throw in Berlin Woodwinds or a Spitfire Horn or something, was hoping I could use the videos to learn how to fit those into the template based on your general approach.


I am talking about the revrbs and swapping them with other brands a little bit! I also talked about my my reverb setup and why I use it that way.

So if I understand correctly you still want to use the template? But add more instruments?

I probably misunderstood as I thought you only wanted to see the videos to make your own template.

If you are going to use the template it makes sense to buy it and I'm happy to answer questions via Mail if you have some.

I only can advise you to watch the overview video to make that decision!

All the best,

R


----------



## YuyaoSG (Jun 8, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Its available after purchase! However. Something went wrong woth the voice recordings. I need to do them again!
> 
> 
> Its used only once on the premaster bus. You could swap this with different plugins. Its not mandatory
> ...


I reallyyyyyyyyyyyyy like the sound of your template. So, whatever I have all of these plugins, I will buy it. Is this template can work on Nuendo 11 or just Cubase 11? If it can perfectly work on N11, I can update my Cubase 10 to N11(40% disscount).


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 8, 2021)

This is very interesting! A bit unsure about the practicality and flexibility regarding having reverb and eq inside VEP though. Would much prefer to have it inside the sequencer (Logic ik my case).


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 9, 2021)

YuyaoSG said:


> I reallyyyyyyyyyyyyy like the sound of your template. So, whatever I have all of these plugins, I will buy it. Is this template can work on Nuendo 11 or just Cubase 11? If it can perfectly work on N11, I can update my Cubase 10 to N11(40% disscount).


Ive tested this with @ToonHabraken .
Should work like a charm! If one plugin loads incorrectly, you have acces to all plugin presets too anyway.

Rico


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 9, 2021)

Simon Ravn said:


> This is very interesting! A bit unsure about the practicality and flexibility regarding having reverb and eq inside VEP though. Would much prefer to have it inside the sequencer (Logic ik my case).


Yes me too. But i still wanted to give VEP folks the same sound. Reverbs included.

They could create those busses in their DAW and recreate the chain.

R


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Jun 9, 2021)

I noticed that you don't split out the long articulations from the shorts to treat them with different effects and to be able to export stems for longs and shorts. Any particular reason or do you find it not necessary?


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 9, 2021)

Benjamin Duk said:


> I noticed that you don't split out the long articulations from the shorts to treat them with different effects and to be able to export stems for longs and shorts. Any particular reason or do you find it not necessary?


Thats just not my preferred way of working with stems. I only export instrument stems. Since splitting longs and shorts would be unrealistic compared to real life scenarios.

R


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Jun 9, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Thats just not my preferred way of working with stems. I only export instrument stems. Since splitting longs and shorts would be unrealistic compared to real life scenarios.
> 
> R


That makes sense. Easy enough to just duplicate a track out if I really need to treat the shorts separately.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 9, 2021)

Benjamin Duk said:


> That makes sense. Easy enough to just duplicate a track out if I really need to treat the shorts separately.


You could use the B patches to do only shorts!
But duplicating all instruments in the template means 2x the eq insert amounts. To me that's not worth the cpu loss 

Cheers!

Rico


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Jun 9, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> You could use the B patches to do only shorts!
> But duplicating all instruments in the template means 2x the eq insert amounts. To me that's not worth the cpu loss
> 
> Cheers!
> ...


Yes that's a good idea. To be honest I would not do that very often anyways so not a big deal.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 9, 2021)

I bought PBJ to prepare for this template. Hopefully it is worth it


----------



## Evans (Jun 9, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I bought PBJ to prepare for this template. Hopefully it is worth it


Even without the template (which I haven't picked up), Precedence is pretty great when you absolutely need to reposition L/R. It can just be a little bonkers on CPU, which is expected.


----------



## 24dBFS (Jun 9, 2021)

@ricoderks - A short question(s) - is the template already available for purchase? Are the Cubase and the VEP templates two separate products so if I need both I have to buy both? What is the price?
The YT Overview sounds really good!
Thank you.


----------



## rlundv (Jun 9, 2021)

24dBFS said:


> @ricoderks - A short question(s) - is the template already available for purchase? Are the Cubase and the VEP templates two separate products so if I need both I have to buy both? What is the price?
> The YT Overview sounds really good!
> Thank you.


Here is the link for purchase: https://forms.gle/SHSehTipaBNUwgkb7
It says $149,- in the video


----------



## 24dBFS (Jun 9, 2021)

beyd770 said:


> Here is the link for purchase: https://forms.gle/SHSehTipaBNUwgkb7
> It says $149,- in the video


Sorry I was typing too fast to be clear :
What is the price for both products (in case those are separate products), will it be 2x$149,-?


----------



## rlundv (Jun 9, 2021)

24dBFS said:


> Sorry I was typing too fast to be clear :
> What is the price for both products (in case those are separate products), will it be 2x$149,-?


It says in the video you get access to all template versions when buying the project


----------



## 24dBFS (Jun 9, 2021)

beyd770 said:


> It says in the video you get access to all template versions when buying the project


Was I watching a different video???  Thanks @beyd770


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 9, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I bought PBJ to prepare for this template. Hopefully it is worth it


PBJ? Whats that?



Evans said:


> Even without the template (which I haven't picked up), Precedence is pretty great when you absolutely need to reposition L/R. It can just be a little bonkers on CPU, which is expected.


Also for pushing in 'z' depth! Works pretty neat!



24dBFS said:


> Sorry I was typing too fast to be clear :
> What is the price for both products (in case those are separate products), will it be 2x$149,-?


As Beyd said, no its only 1 purchase for all template versions and updates! (Not upgrades/expansion) talk about that soon.



beyd770 said:


> It says in the video you get access to all template versions when buying the project


Man you're so quick here! Thanks man!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 9, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> PBJ? Whats that?


2caudio’s bundle with Breeze and Precedence.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 9, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> 2caudio’s bundle with Breeze and Precedence.


Cool! To link precedence with breeze seems very nice!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 9, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Cool! To link precedence with breeze seems very nice!


I got it based on your usage of it in the template (haven't purchased yet). Didn't even know about it - but a nice cheaper alternative to MIR for drier instruments.

Did you say you planned on updating the template with CinePerc as well? Have you thought about including a sample project song as well?


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 9, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I got it based on your usage of it in the template (haven't purchased yet). Didn't even know about it - but a nice cheaper alternative to MIR for drier instruments.
> 
> Did you say you planned on updating the template with CinePerc as well? Have you thought about including a sample project song as well?


Well, precedence yes but i didn't use breeze! But I'm really sure you can use that perfectly in this template!

Also a little note on updates vs upgrades/expansions:
Updates are eq tweaks, updates on plugin presets, Routing mistakes I maybe did will be fixed. ETC.
The only library that will be included in the update for free will be CSP. Since that is the complete CSS series.

Upgrades, or a better term, 'expansions' will be made for Project Colossal with several libraries that will fit very nicely next to the css series in my opinion. I cant tell when these are going to be available yet. I think these expansions will be very cool to make your Project Colossal modular. They are paid per expansion, and only available for Project Colossal users. Of course also pre-eqed, routedetc and future updates are included.

A couple expansions I want to make are:

True Strike 1
CinePerc Core
Orchestral String Runs
Con Moto Violins A/B/Violas/Cellos/Basses
Nashville Scoring Strings
Emotional Violin/Viola/Cello
CineBrass Core/Pro
Oceania 1/2
Wotan
Freya
Arva

R


----------



## Go To 11 (Jun 9, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Well, precedence yes but i didn't use breeze! But I'm really sure you can use that perfectly in this template!
> 
> Also a little note on updates vs upgrades/expansions:
> Updates are eq tweaks, updates on plugin presets, Routing mistakes I maybe did will be fixed. ETC.
> ...


Im very very curious to hear what you would do with Nashville Strings in a CSS template. Would be so cool to have them both sit in the same room. Would you layer them or is it an either/or?


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 9, 2021)

Go To 11 said:


> Im very very curious to hear what you would do with Nashville Strings in a CSS template. Would be so cool to have them both sit in the same room. Would you layer them or is it an either/or?


Depends! I already have an slightly older template running them both. In context you cant tell i switch from one to another. Exposed a little bit but they sit very well next to each other! You could do divisi too or just stack them on top


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 9, 2021)

Not sure if you're taking suggestions for future templates, but a balanced and mixed OPUS template would be really cool to have. Plus, they have all of the instrument sections + harp and some solo strings in it.


----------



## cbdohrn (Jun 9, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Well, precedence yes but i didn't use breeze! But I'm really sure you can use that perfectly in this template!
> 
> Also a little note on updates vs upgrades/expansions:
> Updates are eq tweaks, updates on plugin presets, Routing mistakes I maybe did will be fixed. ETC.
> ...


Hi, Rico! Congratulations for Project Colossal. The demos sounds great and the template seems very useful. I'm also a Studio One user so I'm looking forward to that version. The idea of offering expansions for other libraries is really nice for us to work with a more modular template sounding good from the start.

Cheers!

Carlos


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 9, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> A couple expansions I want to make are:
> 
> True Strike 1
> CinePerc Core
> ...


Cool ! 

I have some of these libraries, not all of them. Oh.. Performance Samples: VISTA would be a useful one to add to that list. It blends nicely with CSS. 

Thanks.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 9, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Not sure if you're taking suggestions for future templates, but a balanced and mixed OPUS template would be really cool to have. Plus, they have all of the instrument sections + harp and some solo strings in it.


True. But i kinda ditched EW. I do have EWHO diamond but workflow didnt stick with me. Too many patches with names no one understands. So i didnt upgrade to opus as i find the upgrade price ridiculous! And i dont see any use for orchestrator at all tbh. But never say never.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Cool !
> 
> I have some of these libraries, not all of them. Oh.. Performance Samples: VISTA would be a useful one to add to that list. It blends nicely with CSS.
> 
> Thanks.


Unfortunately i didn't buy Vista. The first demos sounded astonishing. But i didnt think it was too different from con moto. And i'm really happy with those!

R


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 9, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Unfortunately i didn't buy Vista. The first demos sounded astonishing. But i didnt think it was too different from con moto. And i'm really happy with those!
> 
> R


I resisted buying Vista for quite a while, but caved in when it was on sale not too long ago. I don't have Con Moto, which uses Bowed Legatos, vs. Vista which is Fingered Legato. I guess one can use either one of them in your template, they are quite similar sonically. 

Thanks.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 9, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> True. But i kinda ditched EW. I do have EWHO diamond but workflow didnt stick with me. Too many patches with names no one understands. So i didnt upgrade to opus as i find the upgrade price ridiculous! And i dont see any use for orchestrator at all tbh. But never say never.


Fair enough  This is why I'm glad you're including some walkthrough videos with the template though. It'll be impossible for you to own the same libraries as everybody so hopefully we can use those videos to augment your template and still make everything work cohesively together.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 9, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Fair enough  This is why I'm glad you're including some walkthrough videos with the template though. It'll be impossible for you to own the same libraries as everybody so hopefully we can use those videos to augment your template and still make everything work cohesively together.


Absolutely true. Thats why i want to go the modular way after the core template is done. Css will be for me my main working horse as it can do most stuff very good. But its not perfect. And everyone has their own favorite workflow and libraries that go along with that.


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Jun 10, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Absolutely true. Thats why i want to go the modular way after the core template is done. Css will be for me my main working horse as it can do most stuff very good. But its not perfect. And everyone has their own favorite workflow and libraries that go along with that.


Out of curiosity. How would you make the template modular? Is there an easy way to add these libraries to the existing core template without actually replacing the template itself?


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 10, 2021)

Benjamin Duk said:


> Out of curiosity. How would you make the template modular? Is there an easy way to add these libraries to the existing core template without actually replacing the template itself?


For vienna this will be another instance per expansion. For cubase you can use track import! I have to look if this is the same case for logic and studio one. But i'm pretty sure they all have some kind of import from project function!


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Jun 10, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> For vienna this will be another instance per expansion. For cubase you can use track import! I have to look if this is the same case for logic and studio one. But i'm pretty sure they all have some kind of import from project function!


Right, that makes sense. I thought there was another hidden function I was not aware of in Cubase


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 10, 2021)

Benjamin Duk said:


> Right, that makes sense. I thought there was another hidden function I was not aware of in Cubase


Hans Zimmer knows! :D


----------



## YanJ (Jun 10, 2021)

Hello, I only have paypal, I can't find a place to pay~ 


ricoderks said:


> Hans Zimmer knows! :D


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 11, 2021)

YanJ said:


> Hello, I only have paypal, I can't find a place to pay~


Fill in the form mentioned in the first post. Its also in the description of the overview video! Thanks!


----------



## EricValette (Jun 11, 2021)

I had some fun time today playing around with @ricoderks 's template.

I can just say it sounds really fantastic! It's a real pleasure to work with.

I did a little mockup in about 20 minutes, the opening bars of one of Jurassic Park's main themes, and I'm quite amazed at the overall tone it has managed to give to CSS libraries.
I specify that I own 100% of the CSS libraries and plugins listed by Rico. The only additions to the template here are the BBCSO harp and Spitfire Abbey Road One for the percussions.

Edit 21-06-12 : added CSSS layering for strings sections.




The link to a reference, for comparison, listen at 03:24


----------



## rlundv (Jun 11, 2021)

EricValette said:


> I had some fun time today playing around with @ricoderks 's template.
> 
> I can just say it sounds really fantastic! It's a real pleasure to work with.
> 
> ...



Really looking forward to hearing it! Please make the track public


----------



## EricValette (Jun 11, 2021)

beyd770 said:


> Really looking forward to hearing it! Please make the track public


It should work now, sorry!


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 11, 2021)

EricValette said:


> I had some fun time today playing around with @ricoderks 's template.
> 
> I can just say it sounds really fantastic! It's a real pleasure to work with.
> 
> ...



Thats super cool!

Thank you so much Eric for the kind words! Glad you like it!


----------



## aka70 (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm waiting for the Studio One version. That would definitely worth it to grab


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 11, 2021)

aka70 said:


> I'm waiting for the Studio One version. That would definitely worth it to grab


Can take a while! Just started on it. Don't know S1 at all yet


----------



## EricValette (Jun 11, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Thats super cool!
> 
> Thank you so much Eric for the kind words! Glad you like it!


Thank you to you for providing us with such a beautiful and inspiring tool!

I will continue the mockup and improve the part already done quickly. I'll post the final result here in a while


----------



## rlundv (Jun 11, 2021)

EricValette said:


> I had some fun time today playing around with @ricoderks 's template.
> 
> I can just say it sounds really fantastic! It's a real pleasure to work with.
> 
> ...



Great work, Eric! Do you plan to make the track longer? Also, the reference-track from Vienna is gorgeous :O


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 11, 2021)

EricValette said:


> Thank you to you for providing us with such a beautiful and inspiring tool!
> 
> I will continue the mockup and improve the part already done quickly. I'll post the final result here in a while


Yes please! Would love to hear more!


For now *drumroll*
Another official demo written by Runar Lundvall / @beyd770!

In this example the reverb is pushed to get this airy sound!


----------



## LTS (Jun 11, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> A couple expansions I want to make are:
> 
> True Strike 1
> CinePerc Core
> ...


Hi, have you considered adding Cinematic Strings 2 to be able to blend it with CSS?
I followed the example of Anne Kathrin-Dern and I must admit that the combination of CSS and CS2 (mix based on a relationship of 70/30 or 80/20 depending on personal taste) greatly increases the emotional impact as well as adding "air" to CSS. If I play someone the same string line with CSS or CSS + CS2, the second option always wins 100%. More vivid and realistic. I can truly understand how CS2 is still one of the favorite libraries for Junkie XL. OT's Berlin Orchestra also combines perfectly with the whole Cinematic Studio orchestra. If you also like more modern soundtracks in the OBLIVION style the combination of CSS with CS2 and / or Berlin Orchestra is surely a great way to get that modern sound with no effort.


----------



## Conor (Jun 11, 2021)

Purchased, and am absolutely loving this template.

I'm completely awful at mixing, I just want to compose and orchestrate and then move on to the next thing. I've just sort of _tolerated _the sounds coming out of my DAW for... over a decade now, oof. (I'm not a full-time pro, obviously.) There was a time when I briefly toyed with dropping this whole DAW/VI thing altogether and just going StaffPad -> Dorico -> live. But this is really good, man. REALLY good. I like my DAW again! 

For expansion content, I'd love to see the most obvious "missing" instruments done first (Harp, Percussion, Choirs). Then maybe some ultra-playable instruments (Sample Modeling Brass, surely a challenge, and Aaron Venture Brass/Woods?). But I'll probably buy all of it. :D

...except Con Moto, which was recently discontinued.

I'd also like to see a combined Cubase + VE Pro version. I use both, and prefer to host instruments in VE Pro so save times don't get out of hand. (I only ask because I'm guessing you might have a similar structure yourself, so it might be low-hanging fruit?)


----------



## Conor (Jun 11, 2021)

Benjamin Duk said:


> ...Since Cubase has Mix Console Snapshots and you have separated out the Mic to separate faders. It would be a nice idea to have Mix Snapshots for different Mix genres. So for example you could have a more intimate mix Snapshot where close mics are pushed up and solo strings are more in the fore front. Then you can have a snapshot for a more modern film score etc etc.
> 
> We could then just load these Snapshots based on the genre and style we want to go for.


+1 to this idea, too.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 11, 2021)

LTS said:


> Hi, have you considered adding Cinematic Strings 2 to be able to blend it with CSS?
> I followed the example of Anne Kathrin-Dern and I must admit that the combination of CSS and CS2 (mix based on a relationship of 70/30 or 80/20 depending on personal taste) greatly increases the emotional impact as well as adding "air" to CSS. If I play someone the same string line with CSS or CSS + CS2, the second option always wins 100%. More vivid and realistic. I can truly understand how CS2 is still one of the favorite libraries for Junkie XL. OT's Berlin Orchestra also combines perfectly with the whole Cinematic Studio orchestra. If you also like more modern soundtracks in the OBLIVION style the combination of CSS with CS2 and / or Berlin Orchestra is surely a great way to get that modern sound with no effort.


I did not consider this, as I find the spaces they recorded in differ too much. You can easily add CS2 in the template and route the outputs to the correct busses though! I do like the library though!

R


Conor Brace Music said:


> Purchased, and am absolutely loving this template.
> 
> I'm completely awful at mixing, I just want to compose and orchestrate and then move on to the next thing. I've just sort of _tolerated _the sounds coming out of my DAW for... over a decade now, oof. (I'm not a full-time pro, obviously.) There was a time when I briefly toyed with dropping this whole DAW/VI thing altogether and just going StaffPad -> Dorico -> live. But this is really good, man. REALLY good. I like my DAW again!
> 
> ...


Hi Conor!

Nice to hear you're digging the template! I'm really happy to hear it!

The obvious missing instruments are also the first expansions. I also considered Sample Modeling. But never say never to Aaron Venture Brass expansion too. The Swam winds or Aaron Venture winds are not on my list though... And, true, Con Moto is discontinued which is a shame since its a REALLY good library still! It lived a short -online- life.

Then the combos, Cubase + Vienna combined.
These combos will not come unfortunately since for every software the template will be released for, I need to make a combination with vienna template too. I'm not sure if I can manage that on my own then. I'm already planning to do a Logic and Studio 1, Version too. I love to focus on that rather then the DAW+Vienna combo releases. I didnt have time to make that combo for myself too. Im still running all in Cubase 
All the best, and thanks again!

Rico


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 11, 2021)

Conor Brace Music said:


> +1 to this idea, too.


To clarify this idea again a little bit:
The idea is super great and i love this feature. But I can not do this in Vienna as far as I know. I dont even know if this is possible for Logic/S1 later down the road. I like the idea but i'd like it better to have a uniform delivery of the template to all users as much as possible!


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 11, 2021)

Really liking the template so far!

Yeah Harp and Percussion expansions! <3.
I like the Spitfire Harp and Percussion.

But I have a number of different libraries. Maybe you could make a tutorial of how to add new stuff, without braking your group setup.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 11, 2021)

MA-Simon said:


> Really liking the template so far!
> 
> Yeah Harp and Percussion expansions! <3.
> I like the Spitfire Harp and Percussion.
> ...


Good call, Its coming ASAP! Need to redo the old video's first unfortunately!


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 11, 2021)

Also bought your 2 suggested reverb plugins today. Because why not. Some nice stuff there.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 11, 2021)

MA-Simon said:


> Also bought your 2 suggested reverb plugins today. Because why not. Some nice stuff there.


I think they are fantastic!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 11, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> To clarify this idea again a little bit:
> The idea is super great and i love this feature. But I can not do this in Vienna as far as I know. I dont even know if this is possible for Logic/S1 later down the road. I like the idea but i'd like it better to have a uniform delivery of the template to all users as much as possible!


I think you'll find that a lot of functionality in Cubase is not available in Logic / (and especially) S1. Hopefully the Cubase template will still be able to take advantage of more powerful features though


----------



## EricValette (Jun 11, 2021)

beyd770 said:


> Great work, Eric! Do you plan to make the track longer? Also, the reference-track from Vienna is gorgeous :O


Thanks a lot.

Yes, I will continue the mockup until the end of the original track and improve the part already done for this first quick test. I'll post the final result here in a while 

And I agree with you, it's a superb interpretation of the Vienna Philharmonic!


----------



## rlundv (Jun 11, 2021)

EricValette said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Yes, I will continue the mockup until the end of the original track and improve the part already done for this first quick test. I'll post the final result here in a while
> 
> And I agree with you, it's a superb interpretation of the Vienna Philharmonic!


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Garlu (Jun 12, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> To clarify this idea again a little bit:
> The idea is super great and i love this feature. But I can not do this in Vienna as far as I know. I dont even know if this is possible for Logic/S1 later down the road. I like the idea but i'd like it better to have a uniform delivery of the template to all users as much as possible!


Possible if you automate your level of mic positions with cc's, right? Directly into kontakt or, if in VEP, with the automation window (in case you have them as separated AUXs within the VEP instance and you want to control then VEP faders levels). 

Then it's matter of having some muted regions in the beginning of your cue that could be unmuted to trigger the specific levels/balance you'd like to hear. 
Just thinking out loud!


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 12, 2021)

Garlu said:


> Possible if you automate your level of mic positions with cc's, right? Directly into kontakt or, if in VEP, with the automation window (in case you have them as separated AUXs within the VEP instance and you want to control then VEP faders levels).
> 
> Then it's matter of having some muted regions in the beginning of your cue that could be unmuted to trigger the specific levels/balance you'd like to hear.
> Just thinking out loud!


Im not using cc automation for the volume faders. Parameters. But the idea is the same i guess. However this wont work for vienna users!
I think it makes more sense to make a video tutorial on this topic rather than giving presets. Knowing why and how it works is more valuable i think! :D
Thanks for thinking along!

R


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Jun 12, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> To clarify this idea again a little bit:
> The idea is super great and i love this feature. But I can not do this in Vienna as far as I know. I dont even know if this is possible for Logic/S1 later down the road. I like the idea but i'd like it better to have a uniform delivery of the template to all users as much as possible!


What you could do is offer it as Snapshots for Cubase, but just have differently mixed Templates for Vienna that are separate files entirely.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 12, 2021)

Benjamin Duk said:


> What you could do is offer it as Snapshots for Cubase, but just have differently mixed Templates for Vienna that are separate files entirely.


I think that will not work. Then each time you want to load a 'preset' in Vienna, you have to unload 55 GB of ram if you're using the split patch version, and load it all in ram again. This makes no sense to use Vienna then! 
Also, I'm not aiming for a OPUS-like feature. As mentioned before Project Colossal is a pre balanced -starting point- template. Presets like this mix feature will also always be a starting point in my eyes. 
Don't get me wrong, I do like the idea of clicking a button and poooff its close sounding and intimate or instant lush and reverby.


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Jun 12, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> I think that will not work. Then each time you want to load a 'preset' in Vienna, you have to unload 55 GB of ram if you're using the split patch version, and load it all in ram again. This makes no sense to use Vienna then!
> Also, I'm not aiming for a OPUS-like feature. As mentioned before Project Colossal is a pre balanced -starting point- template. Presets like this mix feature will also always be a starting point in my eyes.
> Don't get me wrong, I do like the idea of clicking a button and poooff its close sounding and intimate or instant lush and reverby.


Yeah I agree with you. It's more of a starting point in my eyes as well. So based on the genre and style I would choose a mix template, but won't be changing it on the fly. Even though that would be interesting to hear, I did see it more of a starting point as well.


----------



## EricValette (Jun 13, 2021)

Here are some additional bars of my Jurassic Park mockup specially made to test @ricoderks's template.

It's so easy to work with that it's almost ridiculous (god mode ON ) and the overall sound is spectacular.

I specify that I own 100% of the CSS libraries and plugins listed by Rico. The settings are those "out of the box" of the template, except for Gulfoss where I made according to my preferences. The only libraries added are BBCSO's harp/timpani rolls and Spitfire AROOF percussions.

I'll continue the test until the end of the original reference track... 

21-06-27 edit : trumpets CC1 75 instead of 90 + longer extract + volume automations and various refinements


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 13, 2021)

EricValette said:


> Here are some additional bars of my Jurassic Park mockup specially made to test @ricoderks's template.
> 
> It's so easy to work with that it's almost ridiculous (god mode ON ) and the overall sound is spectacular.
> 
> ...



Sounds fantastic - great job! How did you go about setting the CC1 / velocity levels of each part? I’m assuming you still had to do some mixing and balancing based on those?


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 13, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Sounds fantastic - great job! How did you go about setting the CC1 / velocity levels of each part? I’m assuming you still had to do some mixing and balancing based on those?


In my experience, you only need cc01 with these libraries. Especially premixed. I almost never use cc11/07since it breaks the premix. Guess its preference too.


----------



## EricValette (Jun 13, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Sounds fantastic - great job! How did you go about setting the CC1 / velocity levels of each part? I’m assuming you still had to do some mixing and balancing based on those?


Thanks a lot!

As Rico said, there is no need to use the CC7 or CC11 commands, it would break the overall balance. 

Personally, I'm using the splitted version of the template. When you open the template, the useful CC or velocity controls are already available by default in the MIDI editor for each articulation. There is obviously a CC1 or velocity programming job on the part of the composer but Rico's "Colossal" work makes everything much easier. 
Consistency is already one of the main selling points of the CSS series, but Rico has improved it to an exceptional level it seems: thus, a P, Mf or F for an instrument for a velocity or a CC1 level is actually the same for each section and articulation of the orchestra, while maintaining the balance related to the "real" placement of the instrument in space. Just magic! 

I usually use a large OT / Spitfire template, and despite the fact that I love the sound, the overall consistency is a nightmare, even after balancing every articulation in each section as best as possible (special mention for the 4 separate Berlin Brass horns none of which react the same way with exactly the same CC1 curves). Here I am confident in what I write, no need to spend hours adjusting curves and levels, simplifying it you could say that an mf has a CC1 or velocity value of 64, an F of 90, etc, we "copy / paste" identically, we humanize a bit at the end if we really feel the need and it works very well like that.

To finish, I had to spend barely more than an hour accumulated to make this extract of 25 seconds, I think that to achieve the same result with my usual template, it would have done me 2 to 3 times more time, most spent in instrument/articulation balance ... it's a real workflow accelerator. But this is only my personal experience of course!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 13, 2021)

Hi @EricValette ,

Thanks for the positive feedback regarding your experience working with the Cinematic Studio Series Colossal Template. 

I'm now more excited, and waiting for the Studio One Pro 5 version of Colossal to be released, and I will buy it right away. 

imho. it is a big advantage to have a great sounding, and easy to manage, and control template that does most of what is needed. 

Hopefully Cinematic Studio Perc. will be out this year to provide a full orchestral template from the same developer, and an update to the Colossal Template would be super cool to reflect that. We are also expecting an Update for CSS that offers runs mode, and maybe some other goodies from Alex W. so things are only going to improve when using this template. 

The speed at which one can begin to compose, and produce with this template is a huge benefit for us composers, that are struggling with balancing things out in our templates, and dealing with many ways of managing the various libraries we own. Colossal is such an elegant solution to have. 

Many Thanks to it's developer @ricoderks for making this happen. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 13, 2021)

EricValette said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> As Rico said, there is no need to use the CC7 or CC11 commands, it would break the overall balance.
> 
> ...


That's awesome! Thanks for your thoughts. This part seems especially helpful: "you could say that an mf has a CC1 or velocity value of 64, an F of 90, etc, we "copy / paste" identically, we humanize a bit at the end if we really feel the need and it works very well like that."


----------



## Camus (Jun 13, 2021)

EricValette said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> As Rico said, there is no need to use the CC7 or CC11 commands, it would break the overall balance.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insights! How do you handle the Delay ? Do you use the Legacy Legato of the Newer Advanced Legato? Do you use one of the Delay compdnsation scripts (Tales midi script / the KSP multisvript (cańt recall the Name by now) That has a Multichannel and a one Channel Version ?


----------



## Camus (Jun 13, 2021)

Sorry autocorrection typo: the Legacy leg or the Advanced leg ?


----------



## EricValette (Jun 13, 2021)

Camus said:


> Thanks for the insights! How do you handle the Delay ? Do you use the Legacy Legato of the Newer Advanced Legato? Do you use one of the Delay compdnsation scripts (Tales midi script / the KSP multisvript (cańt recall the Name by now) That has a Multichannel and a one Channel Version ?


Hi Camus,

In this short excerpt, I'm only using short articulations and marcato with or without legato, with the same delay compensation for each track (-60ms).

Otherwise, for the management of the legato, I activate the "advanced" version of the patche and I use this macro in Cubase which automatically performs the delay compensation based on the velocity.




Hope it helps!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 13, 2021)

Regarding the negative Delay Compensation for tracks, @ricoderks mentioned that he doesn't use any negative delays, I guess he would adjust them manually if needed in the key-editor.

Studio One Pro doesn't have a logical editor like Cubase, and I know there are Kontakt scripts that assist in dealing with the negative delay adjustments, but I'm not a fan of using these scripts. So, I guess I'm going to use the template without any neg. delay values for any tracks, and just nudge the notes as I see needed in the key editor, or just set it to -60 ms, as a starting value, then edit the notes in the key editor as needed.


----------



## Camus (Jun 13, 2021)

EricValette said:


> Hi Camus,
> 
> In this short excerpt, I'm only using short articulations and marcato with or without legato, with the same delay compensation for each track (-60ms).
> 
> ...



Thanks vor your Repliken. In this case: unfortunately ím on Logic 😔. Thanks anyway


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 13, 2021)

Camus said:


> Thanks vor your Repliken. In this case: unfortunately ím on Logic 😔. Thanks anyway


The Thanos script works quite well in Logic. You can also use MIDI transform presets. Or what I use (in Cubase) - the CSS KSP script http://alexjevincent.co.uk/css-control-panel/

Maybe Alex will take the approach of MSS and automatically have everything compensated in a future update via lookahead. Much less hassle! Until then, we're stuck with these options.


----------



## ansthenia (Jun 13, 2021)

Wow sounds great. Any chance I could take advantage of this template somehow with only 8gb ram? Nah didn't think so  lol. Great work dude.


----------



## Robert_G (Jun 13, 2021)

ansthenia said:


> Wow sounds great. Any chance I could take advantage of this template somehow with only 8gb ram? Nah didn't think so  lol. Great work dude.


8GB Ram? Is that even still a thing? Windows 10 requires almost 4 of that.


----------



## ansthenia (Jun 13, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> 8GB Ram? Is that even still a thing? Windows 10 requires almost 4 of that.


It's still a thing my man, and I'm rocking it like an absolute BOSS!


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 14, 2021)

EricValette said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> As Rico said, there is no need to use the CC7 or CC11 commands, it would break the overall balance.
> 
> ...



Hi Eric!
Thanks again for the amazing feedback. Glad to hear!
Looking forward to more examples!




muziksculp said:


> Hi @EricValette ,
> 
> Thanks for the positive feedback regarding your experience working with the Cinematic Studio Series Colossal Template.
> 
> ...



Hi Muzisculp!

I think the Keyswitch version can be done this week already!
Really gonna try 
Looking forward to the updates too and ofc, the perc.

And also, most welcome. Glad you can use it!




ansthenia said:


> Wow sounds great. Any chance I could take advantage of this template somehow with only 8gb ram? Nah didn't think so  lol. Great work dude.


8 GB!? Well. Since windows is using half you can load 1 library with mix mics i guess before it crashes 
So, No not doable unfortunately! Save the 149,- and go for more ram!

R


----------



## EricValette (Jun 14, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Hi Eric!
> Thanks again for the amazing feedback. Glad to hear!
> Looking forward to more examples!


Sure! 

I just edited the previous excerpt (a little bit longer to finish the first theme and the volume of the trumpets was lowered by 1.75 db, they were a bit too loud..). Now, the strings theme...


----------



## Go To 11 (Jun 15, 2021)

@ricoderks Do you mind me asking how long you think it'll be before you release the Logic X template? Just so I have a sense of whether it's 1, 3 or 6 months for example. Thanks!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi,

I wish the Cinematic Studio Perc. library was available, which would have made the Colossal Template a complete orch. template.

As is, Colossal is missing Orch. Perc., so what would be suitable/recommended Orchestral Perc. libraries to use in the Colossal Template ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 15, 2021)

Go To 11 said:


> @ricoderks Do you mind me asking how long you think it'll be before you release the Logic X template? Just so I have a sense of whether it's 1, 3 or 6 months for example. Thanks!


I literally had a meeting about it a couple hours ago. I don't have logic so someone else has to make that version. I hope it will be ready in July!




muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wish the Cinematic Studio Perc. library was available, which would have made the Colossal Template a complete orch. template.
> 
> ...


I think it can take a while before its finished. But i'm curious to see what they will do with it!
As long as the room size is somewhat the same it can work. So i tend to use Cineperc and True strike for now. But i guess Hollywood Perc would sound great too.

Cineperc and True strike are going to be expansions for Project Colossal too.

Cheers!

R


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 15, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Cineperc and True strike are going to be expansions for Project Colossal too.


Hi @ricoderks ,

Great. I have both Cineperc, and True Strike libraries.

Given that they don't need to do any legato-scripting for the Cinematic Studio Perc. I wouldn't be surprised if they require less time to complete compared to their other libraries. I would also love it if they include more exotic perc. instruments, i.e. Taikos, Dumbeks, Surdos, Djembe, Congas, ..etc. and not limit it to traditional orch. perc.

We shall see.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Saxer (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi there! Got the template today and it "looks" good  As a Logic user I thought I could use is with VEPro but it seems more complicated.

To get access to multiple ports Logic needs the VEPro plugin AudioUnit3. If I connect a single VEPro AU3 plugin to the template there's no connection happening. I can click on 'connect' but no reaction. Nothing audible. No successfull connection to VEPro. If I then click on 'disconnect' Logic and VEPro freeze and I have to force quit both. I tried that a few times. Not just with this template. Even with a single instance with one instrument. No connection - freeze. Unusable. I'm on Catalina, newest Logic & VEPro7.

The regular AU version of the VEPro plugin in Logic works without problems but then I have only access to port 1 (Piano, Piccolo, Horns, Violins1). 16 MIDI channels. That's it.

Another thing: I wanted to use the Split Articulation version to set different negative delay times for each articulation. But Logic doesn't have different delay time settings for each MIDI channel. It works per track/plugin.
The standard way to connect VEPro with Logic is one instance of VEPro per instrument. That solves the port-problem but not the track delay.
A lesson I learned: avoid multis in Logic as much as possible. It works somehow but mainly Logic is designed to have one intrument per track.

Now is the question how to reorganize it.

One way would be to have one instance of VEPro per section per articulation. So all woodwinds legato, all woodwinds sustain etc per VEPro instance.

But my dream setup would be two VEPro instances per instrument: one track for legatos and one key-switched track for the faster notes (pizz, spicc, stacc etc... to marcato... so all the 50ms delay articulations).

Is it possible to keep the routing and mix of the template by copying VEPro instances and deleting the non-wanted Kontakts?


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 15, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Hi there! Got the template today and it "looks" good  As a Logic user I thought I could use is with VEPro but it seems more complicated.
> 
> To get access to multiple ports Logic needs the VEPro plugin AudioUnit3. If I connect a single VEPro AU3 plugin to the template there's no connection happening. I can click on 'connect' but no reaction. Nothing audible. No successfull connection to VEPro. If I then click on 'disconnect' Logic and VEPro freeze and I have to force quit both. I tried that a few times. Not just with this template. Even with a single instance with one instrument. No connection - freeze. Unusable. I'm on Catalina, newest Logic & VEPro7.
> 
> ...


Hi Saxer!

Sorry to hear that! 

That really sucks! 1 track per instruments seems such a waste of cpu power! This IS the reason i did not use one track per articulation. Even my 128 gb machine did not like 1 kontakt per articulation. I guess the best way for you to go forward is to use the kontakt multis provided in the plugin preset folder in you access link. Also the standalone logic version is officially in the making. So you COULD wait for that version to get the proper routing and plugin settings. Then make connections to your VEP variant and copy paste the correct plugin settings? Hope we can solve this asap!

Lets continue this via pm or email [email protected]

Rico


----------



## Saxer (Jun 15, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Hope we can solve this asap!


Thanks! But there's no need to hurry. I have a CSS template in Logic with two Kontakts per instrument (one for legato, one for shorts - but stereo out only). It runs fine on my 128 GB 12core Mac. The around 60 Kontakt instances for CSS don't need a lot of RAM and very low CPU when not playing. Mainly I was curious about your mix and efx settings. So I'll wait for the Logic version.

Probably the current AU3 VEPro plugin is buggy or it's a bug on the Apple side. AU3 is officially still in beta anyway. Maybe they will fix that soon. I think the last versions were running fine. For the Logic template it would be cool to have a corresponding VEPro version too.


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 15, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Hi there! Got the template today and it "looks" good  As a Logic user I thought I could use is with VEPro but it seems more complicated.
> 
> To get access to multiple ports Logic needs the VEPro plugin AudioUnit3. If I connect a single VEPro AU3 plugin to the template there's no connection happening. I can click on 'connect' but no reaction. Nothing audible. No successfull connection to VEPro. If I then click on 'disconnect' Logic and VEPro freeze and I have to force quit both. I tried that a few times. Not just with this template. Even with a single instance with one instrument. No connection - freeze. Unusable. I'm on Catalina, newest Logic & VEPro7.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I pretty quickly made a logic template with the VEPro template. Its true you need AU3 of VEPro but it worked fine for me...are you sure you're using the multi-out version of VEPro? You need to do that and then set the outputs within VEPro (the stem outputs in the mixer) to the correct outputs. 

In fact, because AU3 within Logic only gives you 5 ports and the template uses up to 13 ports per instance, the easiest way to set up this template with Logic is to duplicate VEPro instances for those that use above 5 and then create a whole new track for those channels. Then you can delete the channels that are redundant in VEPro. 

Seems to be working well for me and all the routing seems to hold up

I'm also on Catalina and 10.6.1 with the latest VEPro 7


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 15, 2021)

Saxer said:


> I have a CSS template in Logic with two Kontakts per instrument (one for legato, one for shorts - but stereo out only).


Also, I too use 2 tracks per instrument (Legato, everything else) so it was actually great that Rico provided A and B instances in VEPro because I just called them Legato and Everything Else in logic.


----------



## Saxer (Jun 15, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> Its true you need AU3 of VEPro but it worked fine for me...are you sure you're using the multi-out version of VEPro? You need to do that and then set the outputs within VEPro (the stem outputs in the mixer) to the correct outputs.


Hm... sounds good but I can't get it to work. The connection "looks" ok but no sound. Kontakts in VEPro stay purged. And I can't disconnect without freezing VEPro.
AU3 multi out (25xStereo) and 3 Auxes in Logic with the VEPro input 3-4, 5-6, 7-8. 
And I just got the message in Logic "An Audio Unit plugin has reported a problem that causes system instability. Quit Logic and restart". VEPro was the only AU in that song.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 15, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Hm... sounds good but I can't get it to work. The connection "looks" ok but no sound. Kontakts in VEPro stay purged. And I can't disconnect without freezing VEPro.
> AU3 multi out (25xStereo) and 3 Auxes in Logic with the VEPro input 3-4, 5-6, 7-8.
> And I just got the message in Logic "An Audio Unit plugin has reported a problem that causes system instability. Quit Logic and restart". VEPro was the only AU in that song.


Can you roll back to a slightly older version of VEP? See if that helps


----------



## Go To 11 (Jun 16, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> I literally had a meeting about it a couple hours ago. I don't have logic so someone else has to make that version. I hope it will be ready in July!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome! July would be amazing. Cheers.


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 16, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Hm... sounds good but I can't get it to work. The connection "looks" ok but no sound. Kontakts in VEPro stay purged. And I can't disconnect without freezing VEPro.
> AU3 multi out (25xStereo) and 3 Auxes in Logic with the VEPro input 3-4, 5-6, 7-8.
> And I just got the message in Logic "An Audio Unit plugin has reported a problem that causes system instability. Quit Logic and restart". VEPro was the only AU in that song.


I'm not sure the issue but I will say that I'm not using auxes for my audio routing in Logic. 

Here's my flow for woodwinds for example:

In VEP:

- Duplicate the CSW instances in VEPro and rename them CSW 1, CSW 2 and CSW 3
- Delete all the channels above port 5 in CSW 1
- Delete all the channels below port 6 and above port 10 in CSW 2 and renumber the ports in that instance to 1-5
- Delete all the channels below port 10 in CSW 3 and renumber to ports 1-3. 

In Logic: 

- create multi-out, multi-timbral AU3 instance of VEPro server with 10 midi tracks (2 per port) and connect it to CSW 1 instance. 
- Change midi channel 3 and 4 to Port 2, channels 1 and 2, change midi channels 6 and 7 to port 3 channels 1 and 2 and so on for each port. 
- Change the outputs in the VEPro instance to incremental outputs starting at 1/2, 3/4 etc. 
- create new multi-out, mult-timbral AU3 instance of VEPro server with 10 midi tracks and connect it CSW 2 in VEPro. Repeat above process.

All the audio is routed correctly to my multi-timbral outs within VEPro server and flows straight to my mix bus in Logic. 

I'm not using Rico's workflow for reverb routing and premixes etc (with maybe is where the auxes are coming in for you?) as I'd rather control my reverb within logic and I found the whole connecting to a reverb "instance" in VEPro and creating auxes to route the verb back to logic a bit too fiddly and unnecessary for me. So I'm using a similar 3-verb setup with his presets but using them natively as sends within Logic to each subgroup.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 16, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> I'm not sure the issue but I will say that I'm not using auxes for my audio routing in Logic.
> 
> Here's my flow for woodwinds for example:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed explanation! Hope it helps some users here! Is 5 ports the max in AU? 
Also agree: the reverb setup in vienna is a bit hard to set up. I would prefer to do it in a daw but to get the same sound out of vienna i needed to do that. But i do recommend recreating that chain in your DAW, like you did!

Cheers!


----------



## Saxer (Jun 16, 2021)

Thanks for the detailled infos!

The problem here is that the VEPro AU3 plugin simply doesn't work at all. Even in the most basic setting (one instrument in Logic and one instrument in one instance of VEPro, same machine). It visually connects but doesn't play. No note input in VEPro. If I click on deconnect it freezes VEPro until I remove the AU3 plugin from Logic.

No problem at all with the regular VEPro AU plugin. That works immediately!

If it runs elswhere it must be a problem with my configuration. 
I reinstalled VEPro7 (7.0.1056 May 20 2020)
Logic 10.6.2 (also tried 10.6.1 and 10.4.8)
Catalina 10.15.7


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jun 16, 2021)

Your template sounds good, Rico. Congratulations!
I am wondering if you addressed the high hiss issue that CSS has.
It's not a problem depending on the orchestration and EQ, but in some cases, it's blatant.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 16, 2021)

leogardini said:


> Your template sounds good, Rico. Congratulations!
> I am wondering if you addressed the high hiss issue that CSS has.
> It's not a problem depending on the orchestration and EQ, but in some cases, it's blatant.



Thanks man! 
As you say: it depends on the orchestration if its audible or not. I did not use a noise filter or anything like that. I did cut around 3k alot but your hiss is probably more in the high trebles. I did cut there for the Exploring the Valleys track. Its not *gone* but for a track like that way less distracting. Especially with those lower dynamics. So, really depends on the track I guess. 

Best

R


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 16, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Thanks for the detailled infos!
> 
> The problem here is that the VEPro AU3 plugin simply doesn't work at all. Even in the most basic setting (one instrument in Logic and one instrument in one instance of VEPro, same machine). It visually connects but doesn't play. No note input in VEPro. If I click on deconnect it freezes VEPro until I remove the AU3 plugin from Logic.
> 
> ...


Hmm, thats very strange and frustrating. sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## Camus (Jun 17, 2021)

Hi Saxer, in fact it is a different story for logic users as the AU 3 doesn´t seem to work reliably for everybody. I tried Rico`Setup with AU 3 and it worked. But I don´t want to use AU3 until I know that it will be rock solid. So I changed the Channel setting and the number of Instruments so, that I can use it with AU without touching the EQ and Room Settings, that Rico provided. And as prodigalson almost mentioned: you can substitute or better reconstruct the Fullorchestra-Reverb-Send-Instance and the Mastering-Instance within Logic itself. Rico has chosen this approach to guarantee every User the same overall Mix. But it is "unnecessarily complicated" since it is easy to handle this within logic.


----------



## Saxer (Jun 17, 2021)

Yepp, I thought about making that that too. At the moment I have to get some things done so there isn't enough time for me to modify the template. Especially as there is a Logic version of this template in the making anyway.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 17, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Yepp, I thought about making that that too. At the moment I have to get some things done so there isn't enough time for me to modify the template. Especially as there is a Logic version of this template in the making anyway.


SOOOOOOOONNN


----------



## Camus (Jun 17, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Yepp, I thought about making that that too. At the moment I have to get some things done so there isn't enough time for me to modify the template. Especially as there is a Logic version of this template in the making anyway.


I PM-ed you


----------



## Cuelist (Jun 17, 2021)

I also had no trouble using the VEP template as-is with Logic's AU3 plugin. Since the AU3 plugin will only allow the use of 8 ports (for now), the CSW VEP MIDI routings have to be changed slightly.
I'm still using Mojave , thus stuck on 10.5.1.

Eager to use the Logic template when it is ready, since I much prefer working in one application.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 18, 2021)

Cuelist said:


> I also had no trouble using the VEP template as-is with Logic's AU3 plugin. Since the AU3 plugin will only allow the use of 8 ports (for now), the CSW VEP MIDI routings have to be changed slightly.
> I'm still using Mojave , thus stuck on 10.5.1.
> 
> Eager to use the Logic template when it is ready, since I much prefer working in one application.


Sorry to hear! There are some mentioned workarounds. But you get access to logic versions anyway


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 18, 2021)

@ricoderks you mentioned you were redoing some videos? When will those be done? Figured I’d buy and go through it all after that.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 18, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> @ricoderks you mentioned you were redoing some videos? When will those be done? Figured I’d buy and go through it all after that.


I'm not communicating a fixed date for that. Just ASAP 
Time already FLIES working on these projects and i'm currently working on a feature film too.
Hope to release the S1 version either in the weekend or beginning next week.
After that I will start re-recording those video's. Will communicate that via the newsletter when they are done!

R


----------



## lucor (Jun 19, 2021)

I filled out the purchase form yesterday, but didn't get any actual purchasing link after that, just a copy of the form I filled out. Am I doing something wrong or are you sending these out manually? Thanks!


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 19, 2021)

lucor said:


> I filled out the purchase form yesterday, but didn't get any actual purchasing link after that, just a copy of the form I filled out. Am I doing something wrong or are you sending these out manually? Thanks!


Please be a little patient. Its indeed a manual process besides my regular work! Ill try to fix the invoice today. After completed the transaction you'll receive the link. Thanks for purchasing!

R


----------



## ansthenia (Jun 19, 2021)

If I purchase this template without currently owning VEPro or Cubase, is it possible at all for me to still be able to at least have a look at the plugin settings you've used for your EQ's and the Precedece plug in etc... or it there no way to access them?

edit: oh and also could I still see the way the different mics are balanced with each other? Thanks.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 19, 2021)

ansthenia said:


> If I purchase this template without currently owning VEPro or Cubase, is it possible at all for me to still be able to at least have a look at the plugin settings you've used for your EQ's and the Precedece plug in etc... or it there no way to access them?
> 
> edit: oh and also could I still see the way the different mics are balanced with each other? Thanks.



Technically yes. But it doesn't make a lot of sense to be honest.
You will have access to the plug-in presets. And also videos showing the levels of the template. However these video's are definitely not tutorials about recreateing this template in any other daw.
So you will need to remake the whole template. The logic pro x version and studio One version or coming soon.

Which daw are you using?

R


----------



## ansthenia (Jun 19, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Technically yes. But it doesn't make a lot of sense to be honest.
> You will have access to the plug-in presets. And also videos showing the levels of the template. However these video's are definitely not tutorials about recreateing this template in any other daw.
> So you will need to remake the whole template. The logic pro x version and studio One version or coming soon.
> 
> ...


Logic Pro. Guess I'll just wait then  Thanks!


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 19, 2021)

ansthenia said:


> Logic Pro. Guess I'll just wait then  Thanks!


I think its done in July!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 19, 2021)

To prepare for this template, I've also just bought Soothe 2 and Gullfoss. @ricoderks you should be getting a referral fee! Looking forward to seeing how you used them.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 20, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> To prepare for this template, I've also just bought Soothe 2 and Gullfoss. @ricoderks you should be getting a referral fee! Looking forward to seeing how you used them.


Im sure you will not regret those for other production/purpouses too!

In Project Colossal they smooth out the final resonances, depending on your writing. Since resonance buildup in real life is really different than on the recorded samples stacked on top.
Soothe is precise, gullfoss is broad when it comes to these automatic resonance reduction hope that helps! 

R


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi Everyone!

The STUDIO ONE versions of the template are available for purchase NOW!




BUY IT HERE:








PROJECT COLOSSAL - PURCHASE


PRICE (USD): $149,-




forms.gle






Rico


----------



## Kurosawa (Jun 21, 2021)

Oh great!


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 21, 2021)

Interested in the Logic version!


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 21, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> Interested in the Logic version!


:D IT'S COMING! Haha


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 21, 2021)

@ricoderks is there still a chance of hearing an isolated before and after snippet for a few of the low brass sections?


----------



## Kurosawa (Jun 21, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> @ricoderks is there still a chance of hearing an isolated before and after snippet for a few of the low brass sections?


Yeah, I would love that too!


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 21, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> @ricoderks is there still a chance of hearing an isolated before and after snippet for a few of the low brass sections?


Ah yes, i knew i was forgetting something!
Here it is!

Keep in mind: The Colossal version has some hall tail on the mix, The CSB Mix mic does not.

R


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 21, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Ah yes, i knew i was forgetting something!
> Here it is!
> 
> Keep in mind: The Colossal version has some hall tail on the mix, The CSB Mix mic does not.
> ...


I don't know what kind of dark voodoo magic you've worked here, but that's an incredible difference! I look forward to diving into this on pay day.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi @ricoderks ,

_*Congratulations*_ on the release of the Studio One Pro version of the Colossal template. 

I will be purchasing it later today, I also decided to purchase Soothe2 , why not

I'm very excited, and happy that this is now available for S1Pro., and that I can begin using it very soon. 😎

Q. Are all the Instruments in the template purged ?

Q. Are there videos showing the S1Pro 5 template in action, and more details about it once I purchase the template, documentation, ..etc. ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 21, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> I don't know what kind of dark voodoo magic you've worked here, but that's an incredible difference! I look forward to diving into this on pay day.


Haha! Amazing!




muziksculp said:


> Hi @ricoderks ,
> 
> _*Congratulations*_ on the release of the Studio One Pro version of the Colossal template.
> 
> ...


Thanks Muziksculp!

I was really suprised by S1 myself. Think I'm gonna keep it next to cubase 
All sounds are purged! Routing is exactly the same as cubase.
Demo was also done in S1.

The video's are done in cubase. But i still need to re-do those. Something went wrong while recording the audio (ironic eh....)
But the DAW does not matter in those video's. The template "works" te same!

When I redo those video's, (when i have time. I really really try to do them asap) I think i'm combining cubase/S1/vienna in them. Since its more about the philosophy of the choices. Not a tutorial for the DAW. There is no documentation ready (YET). Since i think its really straight forward. BUT im planning to upload that too later.


Rico


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 21, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> I was really suprised by S1 myself. Think I'm gonna keep it next to cubase
> All sounds are purged! Routing is exactly the same as cubase.
> Demo was also done in S1.


Cool. I'm glad you like S1. I used to be a Cubase user, but switched 3 years ago, and never looked back. S1Pro keeps getting better with every update, and version. Let's see what version 5.5 will offer.



ricoderks said:


> When I redo those video's, (when i have time. I really really try to do them asap) I think i'm combining cubase/S1/vienna in them. Since its more about the philosophy of the choices. Not a tutorial for the DAW.


Interesting.

I basically would like to understand the overall philosophy/concept that you followed to design the Template, once I understand that, I think it will be a matter of using it to make music, and tweak it a bit here, and there if that is needed to fit my taste, or the project I'm working on.

I will need to add Percussion to the template, I will most likely use CinePerc. , TS1, I also have other options I can include into the template. Hopefully Alex W. will be able to release Cinematic Stuido Perc. during Q4 or earlier this year.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 21, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Cool. I'm glad you like S1. I used to be a Cubase user, but switched 3 years ago, and never looked back. S1Pro keeps getting better with every update, and version. Let's see what version 5.5 will offer.
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> ...


I can imagine. There were a couple features where i thought. Oh my WHY does cubase NOT HAVE THIS!? But of course the other way around also happened.

Yes, that's already in the current video's. But with some annoying audio glitches for now... 
I'm using the same libraries for main percussion for now.

For now its easy to add them in. Route them to the correct Bus and done!

Cheers!

Rico


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 21, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Yes, that's already in the current video's. But with some annoying audio glitches for now...


Do you know what caused these audio glitches ?


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 21, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Do you know what caused these audio glitches ?


Yes, Cubase was set to 48.khz. OBS to 44.1. Also my own fault as i did not disabled the mastering chain (high cpu usage) while recording. Never used OBS other than a screen capture. So kinda noobish in that regard. I did monitor in cubase, that seemed all fine. Rushed those video-edits before the initial Project Colossal release and I skipped through them thinking they were all ok. Lesson learned i guess...


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 21, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Yes, Cubase was set to 48.khz. OBS to 44.1. Also my own fault as i did not disabled the mastering chain (high cpu usage) while recording. Never used OBS other than a screen capture. So kinda noobish in that regard. I did monitor in cubase, that seemed all fine. Rushed those video-edits before the initial Project Colossal release and I skipped through them thinking they were all ok. Lesson learned i guess...


Yes, I have done odd mistakes too, due to rushing, i.e. using mastering plugins twice, after bouncing audio, and silly things that happen due to not paying attention when rushing. 

So, no big deal, hopefully you will have a bit of extra time where you can make some non-rushed videos, with no audio glitches, they will surely be helpful, and make sense to showcase your Template project in all its glory.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi @ricoderks ,

Before I purchase Soothe 2, I was curious to know if you can tell me what were the problematic resonances in a final mix created using Colossal Template were generated by, i.e. the high woodwinds, and brass ? or high strings, and brass, or ... ? Since Soothe 2 is a Resonance reduction tool. 

I couldn't find any YT videos showing Soothe 2 used on orchestral mixes, it was mostly used for vocals, or drum/perc. mixes of pop/rock genres. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 21, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @ricoderks ,
> 
> Before I purchase Soothe 2, I was curious to know if you can tell me what were the problematic resonances in a final mix created using Colossal Template were generated by, i.e. the high woodwinds, and brass ? or high strings, and brass, or ... ? Since Soothe 2 is a Resonance reduction tool.
> 
> ...



Goodevening!
I used it before gullfoss. Like a subtle multiband compressor but with 1000 bands. So gullfoss doesn't need to tackle those peaks too. I used it mainly in the 400hz to 2,5 khz area. But again: subtle. There are presets in sooth for orchestra too funny enough. But i guess its more used for vocals indeed or other pop related production. Its not specific to 1 group of instrument anymore since i did that manually with proq3. But if you would play a Bb chord with flutes, horns and strings for example it smooths out some peaks that are building. So instead of cutting those frequencies 1 to 2 db, sooth is taking care of it when needed. Definitely helps. But there are tons of great mockups done without soothe. So i would suggest considering if you would need this for other purposes too. As a video editor this made sense to me to buy for vocals too.

Cheers!

Rico


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 21, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Goodevening!
> I used it before gullfoss. Like a subtle multiband compressor but with 1000 bands. So gullfoss doesn't need to tackle those peaks too. I used it mainly in the 400hz to 2,5 khz area. But again: subtle. There are presets in sooth for orchestra too funny enough. But i guess its more used for vocals indeed or other pop related production. Its not specific to 1 group of instrument anymore since i did that manually with proq3. But if you would play a Bb chord with flutes, horns and strings for example it smooths out some peaks that are building. So instead of cutting those frequencies 1 to 2 db, sooth is taking care of it when needed. Definitely helps. But there are tons of great mockups done without soothe. So i would suggest considering if you would need this for other purposes too. As a video editor this made sense to me to buy for vocals too.
> 
> Cheers!
> ...


Thanks for the helpful feedback. 

I'm guessing you use Soothe 2 during the mastering phase of a mix. so, it doesn't have to be used during the production phase. It's more for polishing the mix during the final stages of mastering. 

Yes, and Soothe 2 might be handy for other non-orchestral mix applications as well, I was also checking their other plugin ' spiff ', which is for transient control. Although I have other plugins for this, it is another useful tool to have.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 21, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the helpful feedback.
> 
> I'm guessing you use Soothe 2 during the mastering phase of a mix. so, it doesn't have to be used during the production phase. It's more for polishing the mix during the final stages of mastering.
> 
> Yes, and Soothe 2 might be handy for other non-orchestral mix applications as well, I was also checking their other plugin ' spiff ', which is for transient control. Although I have other plugins for this, it is another useful tool to have.


Yes I disable it while composing. It is indeed more of a polishing effect. But im using it on all my productions since i have it. Like gullfoss. I think they are just magical. There is an ternative to soothe. Smooth operator. Maybe take a look into that?


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 21, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Yes I disable it while composing. It is indeed more of a polishing effect. But im using it on all my productions since i have it. Like gullfoss. I think they are just magical. There is an ternative to soothe. Smooth operator. Maybe take a look into that?


Thanks. 

I have Smooth Operator. So, I will see how good of a job it does in taming resonances first, before buying Soothe 2, although I know Sooth 2 is much more popular, especially with Mastering Engineers, since it offers more controls compared to Smooth Operator. Also Soothe 2 is much more pricy compared to Smooth Operator.

I already filled the Google form to purchase the Colossal Template.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 21, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have Smooth Operator. So, I will see how good of a job it does in taming resonances first, before buying Soothe 2, although I know Sooth 2 is much more popular, especially with Mastering Engineers, since it offers more controls compared to Smooth Operator. Also Soothe 2 is much more pricy compared to Smooth Operator.
> 
> I already filled the Google form to purchase the Colossal Template.


Ah epic! Thanks! Its 01.20 here at the moment so i really need to go to bed. Gonna send it to you tomorrow!

Goodnight and thanks again!

R


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 21, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Ah epic! Thanks! Its 01.20 here at the moment so i really need to go to bed. Gonna send it to you tomorrow!
> 
> Goodnight and thanks again!
> 
> R


OK.. Have a good night. 

Thanks.


----------



## DrSgtShock (Jun 22, 2021)

Awesome job! I'm only on Cubase 10.5 but when upgrades go on sale I'll likely be buying this as well.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 22, 2021)

DrSgtShock said:


> Awesome job! I'm only on Cubase 10.5 but when upgrades go on sale I'll likely be buying this as well.


I think it works on 10.5 just fine! Did a small test with a previous customer. Thanks for the interest!


----------



## Spaddie (Jun 24, 2021)

For the possible Logic version, would you consider creating and exporting channel strip settings (mirroring signal flow from the Cubase version etc) as well as/instead of a full project template?

I'd happily pay for these, and it would be a lot easier for people to fit them in to their own templates - just an idea! Sounds fantastic by the way.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 25, 2021)

Spaddie said:


> For the possible Logic version, would you consider creating and exporting channel strip settings (mirroring signal flow from the Cubase version etc) as well as/instead of a full project template?
> 
> I'd happily pay for these, and it would be a lot easier for people to fit them in to their own templates - just an idea! Sounds fantastic by the way.


I already offer all plugin presets after buying the template. Its a matter of putting it on the right channel. So, channel presets is not gonna happen.


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Jun 25, 2021)

Spaddie said:


> For the possible Logic version, would you consider creating and exporting channel strip settings (mirroring signal flow from the Cubase version etc) as well as/instead of a full project template?
> 
> I'd happily pay for these, and it would be a lot easier for people to fit them in to their own templates - just an idea! Sounds fantastic by the way.


Not sure if this would quite accomplish what you want (I only use saved channel strips in logic on a limited basis), but of course there's nothing to stop you saving channel strips from within the template _after _the fact to better fit your own workflow. I'm fairly certain that would not save the routing as it is in the template, simply due to the fact that there are separate VCAs for each mic position and aux channels for reverb and summing. Plus you'd be losing some of the integral processing on these various summing busses. But as a collection of channel strips with basic instrument settings, you could still edit everything to better fit your own workflow if you wanted to.


----------



## midiman (Jun 27, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Well, precedence yes but i didn't use breeze! But I'm really sure you can use that perfectly in this template!
> 
> Also a little note on updates vs upgrades/expansions:
> Updates are eq tweaks, updates on plugin presets, Routing mistakes I maybe did will be fixed. ETC.
> ...


Once you release Expansions to the colossal template, will we be able to add it in a modular way? Like adding those tracks only. Given that we are likely to fine-tune and do little changes to your template, add instruments to the template etc, so it would be crucial to be able to add those expansions in a modular way, versus having a new complete template file that includes the expansions. 

Congratulations on this huge effort, which will certainly help many. I also got the PBJ to use it in your template. Would be interesting if you also include in a future update, Precedence-Breeze presets, as in the PBJ they are linked and work together with some some great grouping features. Have you seen a PBJ tutorial video explaining how they work together? I think their philosophy would fit yours very well, and the Breeze CPU footprint is small, I think.


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 28, 2021)

midiman said:


> Once you release Expansions to the colossal template, will we be able to add it in a modular way? Like adding those tracks only. Given that we are likely to fine-tune and do little changes to your template, add instruments to the template etc, so it would be crucial to be able to add those expansions in a modular way, versus having a new complete template file that includes the expansions.
> 
> Congratulations on this huge effort, which will certainly help many. I also got the PBJ to use it in your template. Would be interesting if you also include in a future update, Precedence-Breeze presets, as in the PBJ they are linked and work together with some some great grouping features. Have you seen a PBJ tutorial video explaining how they work together? I think their philosophy would fit yours very well, and the Breeze CPU footprint is small, I think.


It will be modular. But I don't know if its gonna be track import. Because maybe Duncan (he makes the Logic X version! Thanks Duncan!) does not have all the same libraries I wanna make expansions for.
But I absolutely DONT want to make a template update for each expansion. Does not make sense. It needs to be modular. So maybe Multi's with The EQ and Insert Presets I've made with a small "install" video to show how to import that expansion in your current template. Dont know yet, but there arent many options. Breeze is not gonna be used in future updates i'm afraid.

R


----------



## Lazeez (Jun 28, 2021)

Hi Rico, this looks great. I know a ton of work must have gone into it, more than we'll ever know  I had a few of questions:

1. You mention that the reverb plugins you use are not mandatory because we can use whatever reverb plugins we have and set them up with the same "settings" (I believe you said that will be explained in the tutorial videos). If that is the case, what is the reason you use 3 different reverb plugins (Cinematic Rooms, Seventh Heaven and Fabfilter Pro R). Is it because you are mixing algorithmic reverb (Cinematic Rooms and Seventh Heaven) with IR reverb (Fab Filter Pro R)?

2. You mentioned you use the small versions of Cinematic Rooms and Seventh Heaven. Just wanted to confirm that these are the non-professional versions, correct?

3. For the non mandatory plugins, I just want to confirm with you that the tutorial videos will indeed explain the settings you use so we can dial those in in other similar plugins? eg. tape saturation, limiter, resonance suppression etc...

Thanks!


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 28, 2021)

Lazeez said:


> Hi Rico, this looks great. I know a ton of work must have gone into it, more than we'll ever know  I had a few of questions:
> 
> 1. You mention that the reverb plugins you use are not mandatory because we can use whatever reverb plugins we have and set them up with the same "settings" (I believe you said that will be explained in the tutorial videos). If that is the case, what is the reason you use 3 different reverb plugins (Cinematic Rooms, Seventh Heaven and Fabfilter Pro R). Is it because you are mixing algorithmic reverb (Cinematic Rooms and Seventh Heaven) with IR reverb (Fab Filter Pro R)?
> 
> ...


Hi Lazeez!

1) Correct! Mixing convolutions and algorithmic gives the best of both worlds. I also use 3 different lengths. So its easy to mix the room size plus tail to taste by using 3 verbs.

2) Correct. But if you have PRO I think you can just install the small versions for free.

3) Still need to make those! Pretty busy with the template releases. But, yes!

Rico


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Jun 28, 2021)

Hi Rico, once you purchase the template, can you have access to the exact settings (reverb, etc.) that was used in this track? 



Amazing work btw, can't wait for the Logic version


----------



## rlundv (Jun 28, 2021)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> Hi Rico, once you purchase the template, can you have access to the exact settings (reverb, etc.) that was used in this track?
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing work btw, can't wait for the Logic version



Hey! I've written this demo for P-C. Once you buy the template, you get access to a private FB-group where users of P-C can share their experiences and settings. I have recently uploaded these template-settings to the group


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Jun 28, 2021)

beyd770 said:


> Hey! I've written this demo for P-C. Once you the template, you get access to a private FB-group where users of P-C can share their experiences and settings. I have recently uploaded these template-settings to the group


Amazing! Thank you! Wonderful demo by the way, the Powell vibes are strong!


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 28, 2021)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> Amazing! Thank you! Wonderful demo by the way, the Powell vibes are strong!


Like Beyd mentioned. Its allowed to share templates on the closed FB group for other Colossal users. This one is available too!

R


----------



## rlundv (Jun 28, 2021)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> Amazing! Thank you! Wonderful demo by the way, the Powell vibes are strong!


Thanks man! P-C works great in these lower dynamics - and with the wonderful legato, it is very easy to make the more fantasy-vibes come out  Hope you will enjoy P-C!


----------



## axb312 (Jun 28, 2021)

@ricoderks Any chance you could add/ implement EW Hollywood Orchestral Percussion in the future?


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 29, 2021)

axb312 said:


> @ricoderks Any chance you could add/ implement EW Hollywood Orchestral Percussion in the future?


Im not sure if im gonna do this. I used it a lot before but the play engine just sucks to me. I'll think about it.


----------



## EricValette (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi,

Here's the final version of the mockup of one of the themes of the Jurassic Park movie, specially created to test the @ricoderks "Project Colossal" template.

Everything was done "out of the box", with the default settings of the template. My only changes are to the reverb, which I pushed a bit further than the default settings, based on Rico's great advice.

As a reminder, I own 100% of the libraries and plug-ins listed by Rico. The only additions concern instruments not currently in the template (Spitfire Audio AROOF for percussion, Spitfire Audio BBCSO for harp, triangle and timpani rolls). This template is a real treat to use.

It took me a little less than 10 hours to make this mockup, I think I would have spent double or triple the time with my usual "OT / SA" template for a similar end result and this only to adjust various balancing issues (special mention for the 4 Berlin Brass solo horns which do not react the same with the same CC1 settings...).

Rico's template is by far the best investment for me this year 2021, and above all, it had been a long time since I had enjoyed making music so much, focusing only on the writing aspects, everything being perfectly balanced and coherent. Can't wait for expansions to be available, the combo with Cinebrass, Cineperc, Strezov choirs, a good harp will be amazing!

A very big thank you to you Rico!




PS: @NoamL , I know you like both John Williams' music but also the CSS series, I'll be curious to know your opinion on the sound of this template for this particular type of music?


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 1, 2021)

EricValette said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's the final version of the mockup of one of the themes of the Jurassic Park movie, specially created to test the @ricoderks "Project Colossal" template.
> 
> ...



WOAH! Amazing work. Thank you SO much for the kind words Eric! Thanks to you too


----------



## rlundv (Jul 1, 2021)

EricValette said:


> Rico's template is by far the best investment for me this year 2021, and above all, it had been a long time since I had enjoyed making music so much, focusing only on the writing aspects, everything being perfectly balanced and balanced.


100% this.

Wonderful writing, Eric! That is not an easy piece to start with. I think the sound and the reverb-settings you have chosen are really great for this kind of music.


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Jul 1, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Like Beyd mentioned. Its allowed to share templates on the closed FB group for other Colossal users. This one is available too!
> 
> R


Thanks Rico.  Any idea if Performance Samples libraries such as Caspian, Fluid Shorts, Angry Brass Pro, and Oceania etc. will be added in the future? I blend and use this libraries pretty frequently with CSS libraries :D


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 1, 2021)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> Thanks Rico.  Any idea if Performance Samples libraries such as Caspian, Fluid Shorts, Angry Brass Pro, and Oceania etc. will be added in the future? I blend and use this libraries pretty frequently with CSS libraries :D


Yes: con moto and oceania 1/2 for sure.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 1, 2021)

@EricValette ,

Sounds wonderful. 

Q. Did you need to use Soothe2 to calm down any resonant frequencies in the final mix ? 

Thanks.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jul 1, 2021)

and now i'm trying to quickly get the hang of studio one


----------



## EricValette (Jul 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> @EricValette ,
> 
> Sounds wonderful.
> 
> ...



I used Soothe 2.

It's used here to control the low mid frequencies. 

In all honesty, I just did some tests with and without on different parts of the song, it isn't absolutely mandatory I think. 

Nevertheless, I note that the result is a little more muddy, some details in the background a little less clear without. The effect of general spatialization is a little more marked with also, at least a little more precise. This is true when listening on monitors, but it can be heard mostly through headphones. So just a little extra that isn't going to change everything drastically either.

As examples are often better than long texts, here is the final "normal" version: 



And here is the final version without Soothe 2:



You can make up your own mind


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 1, 2021)

EricValette said:


> I used Soothe 2.
> 
> It's used here to control the low mid frequencies.
> 
> ...



Definitely not a mandatory plugin. But it helps if you care about the last 5% i would say. Its like J37 saturation plugin. When you put it only on the master and bypass it you'd say Is this even doing anything!? But on the whole mix all of these 2-4% changes add up and change the sound for sure. Soothe is just like that to me, in this scenario. If you don't have it, don't worry. It still sounds great. It just sounds a little bit better with it turned ON


----------



## EricValette (Jul 1, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Definitely not a mandatory plugin. But it helps if you care about the last 5% i would say. Its like J37 saturation plugin. When you put it only on the master and bypass it you'd say Is this even doing anything!? But on the whole mix all of these 2-4% changes add up and change the sound for sure. Soothe is just like that to me, in this scenario. If you don't have it, don't worry. It still sounds great. It just sounds a little bit better with it turned ON


100 % this !


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 1, 2021)

@EricValette ,

Thanks for posting two versions, with and w/o Soothe2.

I noticed that the version with Soothe 2 is more pleasing, and less harsh when more brass begins playing in the orchestration. Soothe2 seems to calm down some of the high-brass resonances, the version without Soothe2 has a more edgy, and brassy high tone to it. Especially as the Brass sections builds up in the piece after 1:00 to the end. It's a very little detail, that might not be a big deal, but to my ears Soothe2 did improve the mix maybe 2-3 % by taming the brass high-freq. resonances.

I have Smooth Operator which kind of does the same as Soothe2, but with less controls. I think it might be good enough for my needs.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## NoamL (Jul 1, 2021)

EricValette said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's the final version of the mockup of one of the themes of the Jurassic Park movie, specially created to test the @ricoderks "Project Colossal" template.
> 
> ...



....

....

Logic version of this template when? WHEN?

nice work, Eric.

It sure doesn't sound like Trackdown anymore.

In particular I hear a lot of nice cinematic space on the brass without losing much detail, and the strings seem to be remixed to feel a bit larger than life which is great for CSS's medium-small-ish section sizes.

What is going on in this template, bottom line? Remixing the mics, adding EQ's on each mic, and verb sends? Is that everything? Are the Q3 EQ's static or dynamic?

Really impressive.

I work with a score mixer on the current project I assist, and he always makes sampled orchestra sound more "alive" somehow, this template sounds maybe 60% as good as his work... which is really impressive for something that you could have statically in your template and never worry about again.


----------



## NoamL (Jul 1, 2021)

PS - I prefer the version without Soothe. I'm generally becoming more skeptical of these global fix-yer-mix effects like Soothe and Gullfoss as they cannot replace a true scoring mixer who uses their ears to zoom in on the real problem areas in any mockup or mix. Whereas these plugins tend to be "nudging" the audio _all_ the time which kind of flattens everything out. The "sheen" and sense of clarity that those plugins add is initially impressive but when I try to A/B them and think about what sounds more "ALIVE" then the dry mix usually wins.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 1, 2021)

NoamL said:


> but when I try to A/B them and think about what sounds more "ALIVE" then the dry mix usually wins.


I agree, the mix without Soothe2 sound a bit more alive, and a bit more edgy and bright, since it has more high-frequencies and resonances, the one with Soothe is a bit less edgy, which makes it a bit less Alive to my ears. Both sound pretty good though. It also depends what listeners consider Alive. Some may prefer the Soothe2 version, and think it sounds more real, and alive.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 1, 2021)

@NoamL ,

You will discover the secrets of the Colossal Template once you buy the Logic Pro version.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 1, 2021)

@ricoderks Are you considering including a demo track with the template at some point? I think it'd be very helpful for those that may not have a song ready to program into the template, but still want to understand your mixing decisions and the differences they make.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 1, 2021)

Picked this up earlier in the week. Great googly moogly! It’s like a master class in orchestral mixing. Also a really bad influence towards expensive plugin GAS.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 2, 2021)

NoamL said:


> ....
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Logic: Soon!
Bottom line: remixed the mics, eq on each mic, also dynamic. Verb sends. Saturation.
Thanks!


ALittleNightMusic said:


> @ricoderks Are you considering including a demo track with the template at some point? I think it'd be very helpful for those that may not have a song ready to program into the template, but still want to understand your mixing decisions and the differences they make.


No in a downloadable fashion. Maybe in a video walkthrough of one of the tracks. Makes sense to do that.


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Jul 2, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Logic: Soon!
> Bottom line: remixed the mics, eq on each mic, also dynamic. Verb sends. Saturation.
> Thanks!
> 
> No in a downloadable fashion. Maybe in a video walkthrough of one of the tracks. Makes sense to do that.


Rico, I am truly convinced this is going to completely change my workflow ... I am so excited for this! Best of luck on completing the Logic release! :D


----------



## AEF (Jul 2, 2021)

I would say make sure the Soothe and non Soothe versions are LUFS normalized. Soothe sounds louder to me. Less dynamic range as well.


----------



## EricValette (Jul 2, 2021)

NoamL said:


> ....
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Hi @NoamL ,

Thank you very much for listening and for your detailed answer 

Indeed, Rico did an amazing and "colossal" work here! And as you say, it's something that you could have statically in your template and never worry about again 

Another aspect to keep in mind is that here there is only the CSS series. As you do it yourself I believe by blending the CSS series with the Spitfire Audio (SSO, AROOF,) or EastWest HS libraries, I try to imagine the result once extensions are added.
Just the addition of AROOF percussions already gives a very pleasant "extra coloring" to the mockup.

For brass, the integration of Cinebrass is planned by Rico for example, and when I see on his impressive and rather recent demo "Through the Nashville Storm" how it "increases" the sound quality of the template, I am very optimistic on the future of this modular project. Same thing for the strings with the addition of NSS and Con Moto for example for the future and so on ...



You were talking about "60%" as good as the final result obtained by your score mixer" and" to make the orchestral samples more alive "... I think that once more humanization (here I do not did that the minimum union at this level, just a few variations of tempo here and there) and the blend with libraries which fill the weaknesses of CSS and / or give an additional coloring specific to very qualitative recording environments (MGM , Air Studios, Ocean Way Studios, Teldex, ...), it may be 70-75% of the result that can be done "without the fuss".

And finally yes, the sound doesn't have much to do with the sound of Trackdown anymore (yeahhh!!!) ... the quality of the EQing done by Rico for each instrument is simply insane and indeed, the strings sound fantastic too: they sound like bigger sections and are however still able to do more intimate things, difficult to explain, but it's simply fantastic!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 2, 2021)

EricValette said:


> the quality of the EQing done by Rico for each instrument is simply insane and indeed, the strings sound fantastic too: they sound like bigger sections and are however still able to do more intimate things, difficult to explain, but it's simply fantastic!


This was what impressed me the most when I first used the Colossal Template, the difference with and without the EQs is like you are using a different library.


----------



## EricValette (Jul 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I agree, the mix without Soothe2 sound a bit more alive, and a bit more edgy and bright, since it has more high-frequencies and resonances, the one with Soothe is a bit less edgy, which makes it a bit less Alive to my ears. Both sound pretty good though. It also depends what listeners consider Alive. Some may prefer the Soothe2 version, and think it sounds more real, and alive.


It's endless... suddenly I find the version with Soothe better, suddenly it's the version without Soothe that wins in my ears ... but what is certain is that with headphones or listening on a simple cell phone is the version with Soothe "cleaner" that seems to win every time. 

With the headphones also, there are things a little muddled which are perceived well in the version without Soothe which, conversely, can seem pleasant when listening to the monitors. 

But I believe that here we are only on questions of "artistic choice" or "tastes" more than on purely technical considerations ... (and when I play the 2 versions to my non-musician entourage, no one hear the difference anyway )


----------



## EricValette (Jul 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> This was what impressed me the most when I first used the Colossal Template, the difference with and without the EQs is like you are using a different library.


100 % this!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 2, 2021)

By the way even the CSSS instruments sound so much better in Colossal Template, and very different. I wasn't a big fan of CSSS, but now I see how much more potential they have.


----------



## EricValette (Jul 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> By the way even the CSSS instruments sound so much better in Colossal Template, and very different. I wasn't a big fan of CSSS, but now I see how much more potential they have.


Sure, CSSS sounds superb now!

I can see myself writing with this library only now, before I greatly preferred the sound of OT Berlin FC (not easy to program but magnificent) or Cinesamples Solo Strings. Again, it doesn't look like the same library at all


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 2, 2021)

Actually, another thing that one gains once they purchase the Colossal Template, they can see how they could utilize these techniques when using other libraries, or to create other custom templates that don't even use any of the Cinematic Studio Series libraries. This is a huge bonus that hasn't been mentioned much.


----------



## EricValette (Jul 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Actually, another thing that one gains once they purchase the Colossal Template, they can see how they could utilize these techniques when using other libraries, or to create other custom templates that don't even use any of the Cinematic Studio Series libraries. This is a huge bonus that hasn't been mentioned much.


Yes!

As @Trash Panda said a little earlier in this thread, "It’s like a master class in orchestral mixing"


----------



## dbudimir (Jul 2, 2021)

Can’t wait for the Logic version. Thanks for all the positive comments Brothers.


----------



## EricValette (Jul 3, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> A couple expansions I want to make are:
> 
> True Strike 1
> CinePerc Core
> ...


Hi @ricoderks ,

Have you also planned an expansion for a harp and a piano other than CSP?  

Thanks!


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 3, 2021)

Does the studio one version make use of sound variations?


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 3, 2021)

paulmatthew said:


> Does the studio one version make use of sound variations?


The Colossal Template did not include the Sound Variations when I installed it. 

You can install them via the Presonus Exchange, and use them with the Template. 

@Lukas has made a very good Sound Variation for the Cinematic Studio libraries on the Presonus Exchange.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> The Colossal Template did not include the Sound Variations when I installed it.
> 
> You can install them via the Presonus Exchange, and use them with the Template.
> 
> @Lukas has made a very good Sound Variation for the Cinematic Studio libraries on the Presonus Exchange.


Thanks. I didn't even know about the Presonus Exchange. I'm looking at it now.


----------



## Evans (Jul 3, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> @ricoderks Are you considering including a demo track with the template at some point? I think it'd be very helpful for those that may not have a song ready to program into the template, but still want to understand your mixing decisions and the differences they make.


Obviously, Rico is free to put whatever he wants in market, but I agree that this would be a good idea and is a path that I've seen from other forum contributors and YouTubers (who I won't name, given that this is the Commercial board).

While it seems that Rico has done fantastic work here with a _*lot*_ of time commitment and great familiarity with these products, there is 0% chance that every setting will fit my taste and needs. So, if I were to pick up this template, I'd not only need time to make personal adjustments but I'd also need to sketch something out broad enough so that I'm doing so comprehensively (so that I'm not doing it when in the middle of a time crunch of any sorts).

The whole idea of a template, for me, is efficiency, so this would slow me down and have me instead choosing to lean on my current Cinematic Studio-less template.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 3, 2021)

Evans said:


> Obviously, Rico is free to put whatever he wants in market, but I agree that this would be a good idea and is a path that I've seen from other forum contributors and YouTubers (who I won't name, given that this is the Commercial board).
> 
> While it seems that Rico has done fantastic work here with a _*lot*_ of time commitment and great familiarity with these products, there is 0% chance that every setting will fit my taste and needs. So, if I were to pick up this template, I'd not only need time to make personal adjustments but I'd also need to sketch something out broad enough so that I'm doing so comprehensively (so that I'm not doing it when in the middle of a time crunch).
> 
> The whole idea of a template, for me, is efficiency, so this would slow me down and have me instead choosing to lean on my current Cinematic Studio-less template.


Exactly my thoughts as well. I have ordered the template as a way to support Rico's efforts, but I'm hoping the updated videos and possibly a demo track will be added soon as well.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 3, 2021)

EricValette said:


> Hi @ricoderks ,
> 
> Have you also planned an expansion for a harp and a piano other than CSP?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes! A couple harps, and piano's.




muziksculp said:


> The Colossal Template did not include the Sound Variations when I installed it.
> 
> You can install them via the Presonus Exchange, and use them with the Template.
> 
> @Lukas has made a very good Sound Variation for the Cinematic Studio libraries on the Presonus Exchange.


Thanks for clarifying! 


Evans said:


> Obviously, Rico is free to put whatever he wants in market, but I agree that this would be a good idea and is a path that I've seen from other forum contributors and YouTubers (who I won't name, given that this is the Commercial board).
> 
> While it seems that Rico has done fantastic work here with a _*lot*_ of time commitment and great familiarity with these products, there is 0% chance that every setting will fit my taste and needs. So, if I were to pick up this template, I'd not only need time to make personal adjustments but I'd also need to sketch something out broad enough so that I'm doing so comprehensively (so that I'm not doing it when in the middle of a time crunch of any sorts).
> 
> The whole idea of a template, for me, is efficiency, so this would slow me down and have me instead choosing to lean on my current Cinematic Studio-less template.


Totally agree on the personal factor! That's why Project Colossal is a starting point for everyone. I can't make a perfect template for everyone. The stems busses are the place to make it your own in my opinion.




ALittleNightMusic said:


> Exactly my thoughts as well. I have ordered the template as a way to support Rico's efforts, but I'm hoping the updated videos and possibly a demo track will be added soon as well.


Many many thanks!
There will be more video's going in depth. I didn't have time yet to make them. Instead of a demo project i think its more helpfull to transform that also to video content so i can explain WHY i did certain things in the track. Instead of, here you have the file and figure it out. The WHY is more valuable in my opinion. I think i can maybe do a overview of some of the current demos. Show the automation and master chain and stuff.

Thank you all! 

Rico


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 3, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Many many thanks!
> There will be more video's going in depth. I didn't have time yet to make them. Instead of a demo project i think its more helpfull to transform that also to video content so i can explain WHY i did certain things in the track. Instead of, here you have the file and figure it out. The WHY is more valuable in my opinion. I think i can maybe do a overview of some of the current demos. Show the automation and master chain and stuff.


That sounds great! Can't wait for those. Do you happen to have an ETA for the revised / additional videos by the way?


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 3, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> There will be more video's going in depth. I didn't have time yet to make them. Instead of a demo project i think its more helpfull to transform that also to video content so i can explain WHY i did certain things in the track. Instead of, here you have the file and figure it out. The WHY is more valuable in my opinion. I think i can maybe do a overview of some of the current demos. Show the automation and master chain and stuff.


That would be awesomely useful. Will we get email notifications about these videos when you have them ready ? 

Thanks Rico.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 4, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> That would be awesomely useful. Will we get email notifications about these videos when you have them ready ?
> 
> Thanks Rico.


Absolutely! Im trying to remake the current video's this week! Should be doable. This will be communicated via newsletter!


----------



## DrSgtShock (Jul 4, 2021)

I do not have J37, the Abbey Road mastering plugin, or Cinematic Rooms (I subbed it with Valhalla Room) but I tested the Cubase keyswitch template just now and I have to say it makes my CS suite sound like an entire new set of libraries. Plus, it's a huge boon to just be able to focus on writing and worrying less about how something will mixdown later.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 4, 2021)

@ricoderks I may be mistaken, but I opened the keyswitch template and none of the tracks have expression maps loaded? Is there another template that has the expression maps setup or do I need to use the keyswitch template but load in all of the expression maps manually?


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 4, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> @ricoderks I may be mistaken, but I opened the keyswitch template and none of the tracks have expression maps loaded? Is there another template that has the expression maps setup or do I need to use the keyswitch template but load in all of the expression maps manually?


Thats true! The expression maps is just an extra. If you'd like those you can download them from drive and load them in all your sessions.


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Jul 4, 2021)

Hey @ricoderks, really loving the template so far. Looking forward to the percussion expansion! Any ETA on that?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 5, 2021)

Do folks disable the plugins when writing? My fans go crazy due to the default CPU usage on Cubase (almost 40% with disabled tracks and no MIDI playing). Have a top of the line iMac too.

The EQ settings really help clear up the mud, but I'm still wondering what Precedence is doing. It seems all the instruments in a particular section (strings, winds, brass) are using the same exact setting for that?


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 5, 2021)

First thing I did was disable every track in Studio One and all the instances of J37 as each one was eating 5% off my CPU in an empty project. 

Precedence is just pushing things back slightly (default setting is distance of 50).


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 5, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> First thing I did was disable every track in Studio One and all the instances of J37 as each one was eating 5% off my CPU in an empty project.
> 
> Precedence is just pushing things back slightly (default setting is distance of 50).


I don’t own J37 so deleted that straight away. I’m thinking I might try to reduce the amount of Pro-Qs used - right now, it is two per mic per instrument (with dynamic EQ enabled). I'm sure for good reason, but there must be a way to approximate the end result by just using the mic levels in Kontakt straight out to a single stereo channel with a single EQ. I also am not hearing _much_ difference from Precedence or Cinematic Rooms (granted I'm testing a strings-only arrangement right now - I imagine they make more of a difference when all sections are playing). Even still, both plugins are using the exact same settings for all of the string sections, so I'm not sure why they are duplicated for each instrument vs. just putting them on the string bus, which would save quite a bit of CPU.

I've noticed it is a bit hard to AB - with the plugins vs. not - mainly due to the large volume decrease that occurs when the plugins are engaged (this is ignoring the master fader plugins). It seems the EQs are reducing levels quite a bit as well as eq-ing.


----------



## DrSgtShock (Jul 5, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I also am not hearing _much_ difference from Precedence or Cinematic Rooms (granted I'm testing a strings-only arrangement right now - I imagine they make more of a difference when all sections are playing). Even still, both plugins are using the exact same settings for all of the string sections, so I'm not sure why they are duplicated for each instrument vs. just putting them on the string bus, which would save quite a bit of CPU.


I was wondering about the multiple cinematic rooms as well


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 6, 2021)

Benjamin Duk said:


> Hey @ricoderks, really loving the template so far. Looking forward to the percussion expansion! Any ETA on that?


After the logic release!
The templates for that are finished and im working on the video as we speak.




ALittleNightMusic said:


> Do folks disable the plugins when writing? My fans go crazy due to the default CPU usage on Cubase (almost 40% with disabled tracks and no MIDI playing). Have a top of the line iMac too.
> 
> The EQ settings really help clear up the mud, but I'm still wondering what Precedence is doing. It seems all the instruments in a particular section (strings, winds, brass) are using the same exact setting for that?


Absolutely! Cubase has constrain delay compensation feature. Basically is bypasses all heavy cpu plugins while i write. When i mix, i enable all plugins. It IS a heavy template.
Precedence makes a little bit more sense after the expansions. The idea is match the different libraries BEFORE they hit the stems bus. There (with precedence) You can position all librairies you've matched (csb and cinebrass for example) with that instance. Sounds better that just panning to me. Ideal for matching to your favorite score! There will be a video for that later TOO. loads of videos to make still.




Trash Panda said:


> First thing I did was disable every track in Studio One and all the instances of J37 as each one was eating 5% off my CPU in an empty project.
> 
> Precedence is just pushing things back slightly (default setting is distance of 50).


Same as mentioned above: Disable when writing. Enable while mixing. for now precedence is subtle but important.




ALittleNightMusic said:


> I don’t own J37 so deleted that straight away. I’m thinking I might try to reduce the amount of Pro-Qs used - right now, it is two per mic per instrument (with dynamic EQ enabled). I'm sure for good reason, but there must be a way to approximate the end result by just using the mic levels in Kontakt straight out to a single stereo channel with a single EQ. I also am not hearing _much_ difference from Precedence or Cinematic Rooms (granted I'm testing a strings-only arrangement right now - I imagine they make more of a difference when all sections are playing). Even still, both plugins are using the exact same settings for all of the string sections, so I'm not sure why they are duplicated for each instrument vs. just putting them on the string bus, which would save quite a bit of CPU.
> 
> I've noticed it is a bit hard to AB - with the plugins vs. not - mainly due to the large volume decrease that occurs when the plugins are engaged (this is ignoring the master fader plugins). It seems the EQs are reducing levels quite a bit as well as eq-ing.


Absolutely! You could replace it with a different subtle saturation plugin. Also, i tried just enabling mics in the interface and do a single eq on top. Didn't get close to this sound though. Plus, how are you automating your close mic? CC data makes this a bit complicated, I've tried. Cinematic rooms is divided on each instrument type rather than GROUP for STEMS exporting. If it was group only you wont bake in the reverb in the stems export. If you don''t need stems, you could indeed swap it to the STRINGS TOTAL bus, and save some cpu. Same for the other groupd. I will mention that in an updated video too. Good point! 

You could A/B with the original Mix mic on a second track. Just volume match it a bit. Here's an example from before:


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 6, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> After the logic release!
> The templates for that are finished and im working on the video as we speak.
> 
> 
> ...


All makes a lot of sense @ricoderks - thanks for the clarifications! Will you have a video explaining your philosophy on automating the close mic level? I haven't done that for any library or template so would be interested to understand your approach there.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 6, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> All makes a lot of sense @ricoderks - thanks for the clarifications! Will you have a video explaining your philosophy on automating the close mic level? I haven't done that for any library or template so would be interested to understand your approach there.


Yes! Coming up too!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 6, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> First thing I did was disable every track in Studio One and all the instances of J37 as each one was eating 5% off my CPU in an empty project.


Yes, I noticed that as well, and did the same. Actually, I turned on the Softube Tape Multi-Track on the Mix-FX insert in S1Pro 5. and not bother with inserting the J37 all together.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 6, 2021)

Does the saturation plugins make any level changes? In other words: will there be a mix difference or just a sound difference without the J37?


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 7, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Does the saturation plugins make any level changes? In other words: will there be a mix difference or just a sound difference without the J37?


Sound difference!
The mix is done before it hits the stems output. With the exeption of j37 and cinematic rooms.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi everyone!

The Logic Pro X version is out!

Composer @Duncan Krummel made the official Logic Pro X version and composed the announcement teaser music! (Thanks again Duncan!  )



The template is available for purchase here:








PROJECT COLOSSAL - PURCHASE


PRICE (USD): $149,-




forms.gle





Best,

Rico


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jul 7, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> The Logic Pro X version is out!
> 
> ...



Hey Rico, have you found any difference performance-wise when using this template with both Studio One and Cubase?

I've been trying Studio One via splice, but the CPU usage seems really whacky when I compare it to something like Reaper.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 7, 2021)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Hey Rico, have you found any difference performance-wise when using this template with both Studio One and Cubase?
> 
> I've been trying Studio One via splice, but the CPU usage seems really whacky when I compare it to something like Reaper.


Funny enough the S1 version works better than cubase for me for some reason! Reaper is known for very low cpu usage if im correct.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jul 7, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Funny enough the S1 version works better than cubase for me for some reason! Reaper is known for very low cpu usage if im correct.


Interesting.. did you intergrate the sound variations?


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 7, 2021)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Interesting.. did you intergrate the sound variations?


No. I was under the impression it was only for Vienna stuff!
I'm eventually gonna make them too! But there are already good ones available mentioned earlier in the thread! What is exactly the problem with S1 cpu wise?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 7, 2021)

Great to have the same template across DAWs - been mocking up a piece in Cubase and now have moved over to the Logic template (which is really well done - especially since it has the articulation maps version with all maps already loaded, which is missing from the Cubase and S1 versions I believe?). Been a while since I really used Logic but working very quickly with it - everything feels a little more efficient to me vs. Cubase (and better CPU management / utilization it seems). Need to try the Studio One template next


----------



## emilio_n (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi @ricoderks !
Any page or place to check what plugins are needed and which ones are recommended?
I know this is discussed along this thread, but just to be sure I am not missing anything.

Thanks!


----------



## Saxer (Jul 7, 2021)

Very nice Logic template!

Q: Can someone show the GUI of the 7th Heaven plugin? As far as I saw there's only one instance in the template (probably for long tail?). I have the pro version of the plugin and it doesn't load the preset of the standard version.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 7, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> Hi @ricoderks !
> Any page or place to check what plugins are needed and which ones are recommended?
> I know this is discussed along this thread, but just to be sure I am not missing anything.
> 
> Thanks!


This is what ricoderks posted on page 3:
(rico, you might want to add this list to the first post of this thread)

MANDATORY:
Fabfilter Pro Q3
2cAudio Precedence


OTHER:
Cinematic Rooms (small one)
Seventh Heaven (Small one)
Fabfilter Pro R
Soothe 2
Gullfoss
Waves J37
Fabfilter Pro L-2
Waves - Abbey Road TG Mastering


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 7, 2021)

Is the Logic Pro template full price if you already purchased the Cubase version?


----------



## Saxer (Jul 7, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> Is the Logic Pro template full price if you already purchased the Cubase version?


It's free. If you purchased one DAW version you get them all.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 7, 2021)

Random Cubase question - where in the mixer can you see which instrument output is feeding a track? I know the template routes the individual mics to Kontakt outputs and those correspond to the individual mic channels in the mixer, but for those mic channels, I don't see anything like "Kontakt 1/2" or "Kontakt 3/4" (which you can see in Logic) as inputs in the mix console.


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 7, 2021)

Saxer said:


> It's free. If you purchased one DAW version you get them all.


Nice! how do you avail of that? Full out the google form again?


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 7, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> Nice! how do you avail of that? Full out the google form again?


The download link has all the files in different folders.


----------



## Go To 11 (Jul 8, 2021)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> This is what ricoderks posted on page 3:
> (rico, you might want to add this list to the first post of this thread)
> 
> MANDATORY:
> ...


For anyone else wondering what this is going to cost:

Prices in USD $

*Must*
149 Template Itself
179 Fabfilter Pro-Q 3
99.95 2cAudio Precedence (on sale now, reg. 149.95)
SUB-TOTAL: $427.95

*Can*
199 Cinematic Rooms
69 Seventh Heaven
199 Fabfilter Pro-R
199 Fabfilter Pro-L 2
199 Soothe2
199 Gullfoss
35.99 Waves J37 (on sale now, reg. 299)
38.99 Waves Abbey Road TG Mastering (on sale now, reg. 199)
SUB-TOTAL: $1138.98

ALL-IN TOTAL: $1,566.93

n.b. This can be done cheaper using bundles and/or waiting for sales from Fabfilter, LiquidSonics, Soothe and Gullfoss.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 8, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Very nice Logic template!
> 
> Q: Can someone show the GUI of the 7th Heaven plugin? As far as I saw there's only one instance in the template (probably for long tail?). I have the pro version of the plugin and it doesn't load the preset of the standard version.


Its in the reverb video on google drive! 




ALittleNightMusic said:


> Random Cubase question - where in the mixer can you see which instrument output is feeding a track? I know the template routes the individual mics to Kontakt outputs and those correspond to the individual mic channels in the mixer, but for those mic channels, I don't see anything like "Kontakt 1/2" or "Kontakt 3/4" (which you can see in Logic) as inputs in the mix console.


Its in the inspector menu next to the plugin insert name. (left menu below all midi inputs, right to scaler, press that little button)









Go To 11 said:


> For anyone else wondering what this is going to cost:
> 
> Prices in USD $
> 
> ...


This can absolutely done cheaper. I would definitely NOT recommend purchasing all at once on this list! I collected these plugins over the last couple years!

Many of us use ProQ3, me included. thats why its mandatory. Precedence makes sense when expansions are coming out later. The rest is my preference and is used in the template for that reason. If you could pick only one of the "Can" list, i would say cinematic rooms.

But thanks for letting me know how much I've spend on this template myself, haha!


----------



## Go To 11 (Jul 8, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Its in the reverb video on google drive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear your thoughts. I've also got a few of these, but figured it'd be useful to share as a reference whilst I was researching the others. You mention Cinematic Rooms as the top of the Can list - I've got Seventh Heaven Full - will that do the job just as well, or is there something about Cinematic Rooms that Seventh Heaven doesn't do? Cheers.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 8, 2021)

Go To 11 said:


> Good to hear your thoughts. I've also got a few of these, but figured it'd be useful to share as a reference whilst I was researching the others. You mention Cinematic Rooms as the top of the Can list - I've got Seventh Heaven Full - will that do the job just as well, or is there something about Cinematic Rooms that Seventh Heaven doesn't do? Cheers.


The verbs have 2 different philosophies to me. Room emulation and digital tail. I like to use 7H as if i had the money for a bricasti haha. Guess it doesn't really matter, as long as it sounds good. Its just preference!


----------



## Go To 11 (Jul 8, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> The verbs have 2 different philosophies to me. Room emulation and digital tail. I like to use 7H as if i had the money for a bricasti haha. Guess it doesn't really matter, as long as it sounds good. Its just preference!


Thanks! I’ll start with 7H then and maybe pick up CR in a sale later this year. Nicely summarised.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 8, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Its in the reverb video on google drive!


Thanks


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jul 8, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> No. I was under the impression it was only for Vienna stuff!
> I'm eventually gonna make them too! But there are already good ones available mentioned earlier in the thread! What is exactly the problem with S1 cpu wise?


Yes I have just found them. Very cool!
Basically the cpu usage spikes higher per instrument for me than Reaper does. But i am yet to test it with a larger project. With Cubase being on sale I’m trying to decide which would be the better option to eventually go with your template.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 8, 2021)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Yes I have just found them. Very cool!
> Basically the cpu usage spikes higher per instrument for me than Reaper does. But i am yet to test it with a larger project. With Cubase being on sale I’m trying to decide which would be the better option to eventually go with your template.


Maybe try studio one in the sphere bundle. Its like 20,- per month. I love cubase but some features are better in S1


----------



## Kurosawa (Jul 8, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Maybe try studio one in the sphere bundle. Its like 20,- per month. I love cubase but some features are better in S1


What features do you find better? Would you think about switching to Studio One anytime soon?


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 8, 2021)

Kurosawa said:


> What features do you find better? Would you think about switching to Studio One anytime soon?


The pianoroll, splitter plugin, track handling (no midi tracks!), Colors (i know, kinda ridiculous)


----------



## NoamL (Jul 8, 2021)

Thanks to @Duncan Krummel for making the LogicX version and thank you @ricoderks for the original! I'll get it this afternoon... luckily I just finished one gig and have 2 weeks to the next so, time to nerd out!


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 8, 2021)

NoamL said:


> Thanks to @Duncan Krummel for making the LogicX version and thank you @ricoderks for the original! I'll get it this afternoon... luckily I just finished one gig and have 2 weeks to the next so, time to nerd out!


Many many thanks man! Ill send it to you tomorrow!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 8, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Funny enough the S1 version works better than cubase for me for some reason! Reaper is known for very low cpu usage if im correct.


Are you on Windows? The S1 version on Mac is brutal compared to Cubase and Logic (not the template's fault - S1's fault). Takes over 60 seconds to open and with the plugins enabled, on S1 5.3, my CPU is at 70% already. Cubase and Logic are nowhere near that in the same state. I think 5.3 really messed up S1 performance on Mac.

Btw, in the S1 template, looks like the Solo Flute tracks point to Flutes a2 patch instead of the Solo Flute one.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 9, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Are you on Windows? The S1 version on Mac is brutal compared to Cubase and Logic (not the template's fault - S1's fault). Takes over 60 seconds to open and with the plugins enabled, on S1 5.3, my CPU is at 70% already. Cubase and Logic are nowhere near that in the same state. I think 5.3 really messed up S1 performance on Mac.
> 
> Btw, in the S1 template, looks like the Solo Flute tracks point to Flutes a2 patch instead of the Solo Flute one.


Yes, windows 10. Oh really? Dang that's a mistake! Gonna fix it.


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 9, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Are you on Windows? The S1 version on Mac is brutal compared to Cubase and Logic (not the template's fault - S1's fault). Takes over 60 seconds to open and with the plugins enabled, on S1 5.3, my CPU is at 70% already. Cubase and Logic are nowhere near that in the same state. I think 5.3 really messed up S1 performance on Mac.
> 
> Btw, in the S1 template, looks like the Solo Flute tracks point to Flutes a2 patch instead of the Solo Flute one.


And DP11 is as snappy as Logic if not even more so on macOS. I'm on Catalina and finding DP11 a joy to work with so far.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 9, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> And DP11 is as snappy as Logic if not even more so on macOS. I'm on Catalina and finding DP11 a joy to work with so far.


Unfortunately DP is not planned. (since I can not make it myself  )


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 9, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Unfortunately DP is not planned. (since I can not make it myself  )


Thanks. I wasn't suggesting you make a template for DP. Just pointing out that the latest version is smooth as butter on newer macs


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 9, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> Thanks. I wasn't suggesting you make a template for DP. Just pointing out that the latest version is smooth as butter on newer macs


Oh, haha! Glad its smooth. I hate updates breaking stuff.


----------



## NoamL (Jul 9, 2021)

Exploring everything! Wow you definitely put a lot of thought into those EQ's.

I have some questions - *let me know if these are more appropriate for the private group and I'll delete them and ask there.*

Maybe these questions are for @Duncan Krummel since he designed the LogicX version.

1. In the LogicX template each mic has 2 eq's, the eq for that instrument's mic (e.g. "4horns Close") and the eq for that orchestral section's mic position (e.g. "Brass Close.") This leads to having lots of instances of "Brass Close" (one on the 4hns, solo hn, 2 tpts, solo tpt, etc....) Is there any reason against routing all horn, trumpet trombone instrument mic positions to a single "Brass Close" stem and applying 1 instance of EQ there? That matches more closely to the way I write and stem.

2. There appears to be an instance of Cinematic Rooms on every instrument stem _as well as_ a send to the room reverb. Does that mean each signal goes through 2 instances of Cinematic Room?


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Jul 9, 2021)

NoamL said:


> 1. In the LogicX template each mic has 2 eq's, the eq for that instrument's mic (e.g. "4horns Close") and the eq for that orchestral section's mic position (e.g. "Brass Close.") This leads to having lots of instances of "Brass Close" (one on the 4hns, solo hn, 2 tpts, solo tpt, etc....) Is there any reason against routing all horn, trumpet trombone instrument mic positions to a single "Brass Close" stem and applying 1 instance of EQ there? That matches more closely to the way I write and stem.


I think I can answer this one! My understanding is that, originally, Rico did have each mic from each instrument routed to a mic bus, and this is where the mic EQ profile for each instrument family comes from. The issue is that it wouldn't allow you to print to stems this way, so they were split out with many instruments having a mic correction and an instrument correction on top of that.

It's also true that each signal hits two instances of Cinematic Rooms. Couldn't tell you why, but it sounds good


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 9, 2021)

NoamL said:


> Exploring everything! Wow you definitely put a lot of thought into those EQ's.
> 
> I have some questions - *let me know if these are more appropriate for the private group and I'll delete them and ask there.*
> 
> ...


Correct Duncan. I had stems export in mind for this. The first eq on all channels is the "room" correction. So for all close mics its the same, for all main mics the same and rooms the same. The second eq is the instrument eq. I shaped that one to preference. If you only make a BRASS stem. you could indeed route all close mics to 1 close mic bus and put the correction on that.

Then: The INSTERT cinematic rooms is there as if the recordings had more verb on them out of the box. As if the room was bigger. The ROOM Reverb is a fake "bleed mic" reflection or just a even bigger room reflection. You could use spaces on that or altiverb as well.

In my head it made sense, haha! Hope it helps!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 9, 2021)

Hi Rico,

Just a heads up. CSW has been updated. 

More info. on this thread https://vi-control.net/community/th...nds-spinoff-after-release.104531/post-4866343

They seem to be sending emails over the next few days to not overload their servers. 

Looking forward to the CSS, CSB, CSSS updates, and the release of CSP. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## NoamL (Jul 9, 2021)

Thanks for the answers.

After only messing around with it a little today, I can tell I'm gonna use this as the base for my next template! But will screw around with it some more to get closer to my personal goal sound... I really like how you shaped the strings and the low brass. Horns are a bit bright for my taste, haha! But I can see you put a lot of thought into it so I will give the template some test drives with full mockups before diving into the details...

To anyone who is using this template, how are you managing the fact that it breaks out the entire Cinematic Studio Series into the 3 mic signals? Currently, I'm thinking of loading all the instruments into VEPro on my 64gb PC, then returning the 3 audio streams for each instrument into my Logic template on my Macbook and applying the FFQ3 eq's and reverbs there. Do you think that's gonna throttle the gigabit ethernet connection? Maybe there is a better way to do it - do all the EQ and verb inside VEPro and only return stereo audio streams of each instrumental section?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 9, 2021)

If we wanted to optimize for CPU usage more so than stems, could we do the following:
- Move Precedence, J37, and Cinematic Rooms from the individual instrument stems to the Section group stem only
- Route all room, close, OH, etc. mics from a single section (ex. Woodwinds) to three or four mic stem buses (depending on how many mics are used). Put the mic EQs on those stem buses and remove the general mic EQs from the individual instrument mic tracks (keeping only instrument-specific ones). It doesn't look like the individual instrument mic tracks are using instrument-specific EQs in the second EQ slot (just the first one)?

Wonder if this would yield the same sound?


----------



## ZeeCount (Jul 9, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> If we wanted to optimize for CPU usage more so than stems, could we do the following:
> - Move Precedence, J37, and Cinematic Rooms from the individual instrument stems to the Section group stem only
> - Route all room, close, OH, etc. mics from a single section (ex. Woodwinds) to three or four mic stem buses (depending on how many mics are used). Put the mic EQs on those stem buses and remove the general mic EQs from the individual instrument mic tracks (keeping only instrument-specific ones). It doesn't look like the individual instrument mic tracks are using instrument-specific EQs in the second EQ slot (just the first one)?
> 
> Wonder if this would yield the same sound?


Since EQ and Reverb are both linear, this should give the same effect. Moving the J37s would alter the sound somewhat as distortion is non-linear. The change in sound with moving the J37s could likely be inaudible however.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 9, 2021)

ZeeCount said:


> Since EQ and Reverb are both linear, this should give the same effect. Moving the J37s would alter the sound somewhat as distortion is non-linear. The change in sound with moving the J37s could likely be inaudible however.


Correct. Since the eq specifically is linear this workflow should not sound different. You could do this if you never need stems or bounce them manually one by one.


----------



## RonV (Jul 9, 2021)

Be aware that the new CSW 1.3 update does appear to break the Colossal template, at least with Cubase, even if you locate CSW in the same drive and folder. Trying to figure out how to "fix" it by having Kontakt search for the sample files.


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 9, 2021)

RonV said:


> Be aware that the new CSW 1.3 update does appear to break the Colossal template, at least with Cubase, even if you locate CSW in the same drive and folder. Trying to figure out how to "fix" it by having Kontakt search for the sample files.


Strange, that really shouldn’t be. If kontakt recognizes the install location and it shows in the player tab then any session in any DAW using CSW should work. Have you tried just trying to open the library in a blank session to see if it’s an issue with Kontakt seeing the install path correctly?


----------



## Kony (Jul 9, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> Strange, that really shouldn’t be. If kontakt recognizes the install location and it shows in the player tab then any session in any DAW using CSW should work. Have you tried just trying to open the library in a blank session to see if it’s an issue with Kontakt seeing the install path correctly?


fyi a post from the CSW thread


----------



## ZeeCount (Jul 9, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> Strange, that really shouldn’t be. If kontakt recognizes the install location and it shows in the player tab then any session in any DAW using CSW should work. Have you tried just trying to open the library in a blank session to see if it’s an issue with Kontakt seeing the install path correctly?


The naming of the samples seems to have changed, because if I point CSW to the new files the search doesn't find them.


----------



## Kony (Jul 9, 2021)

ZeeCount said:


> The naming of the samples seems to have changed, because if I point CSW to the new files the search doesn't find them.


Did you delete the original CSW folder?


----------



## RonV (Jul 9, 2021)

Kony said:


> fyi a post from the CSW thread


This is true. You can load a fresh instance of any CSW instrument with no problem. But the Colossal template (or any other template) is a saved project file, as Alex mentions in the notes.


----------



## ZeeCount (Jul 9, 2021)

Kony said:


> Did you delete the original CSW folder?


Yup.


----------



## RonV (Jul 9, 2021)

ZeeCount said:


> Yup.


I believe that is true. Some (10% or so?) of the samples have changed names and Kontakt can't find them all. It looks like any project or template will just need the CSW instruments reloaded into Kontakt.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 9, 2021)

I wonder if @ricoderks is going to update the Colossal template for the current DAWs he supports, with the new CSW 1.3 update ? 

I know that's going to be a bit of extra work for him, so I'm not sure if that's going to happen. He is also adding more videos, so he must be busy.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 10, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I wonder if @ricoderks is going to update the Colossal template for the current DAWs he supports, with the new CSW 1.3 update ?
> 
> I know that's going to be a bit of extra work for him, so I'm not sure if that's going to happen. He is also adding more videos, so he must be busy.


I think we have to update them with new multi's in our project. So the routing stays. Its a little bit work for everyone i'm afraid. Eventually the complete projects need to be resaved as an updated version. But I can do that, also with the multi's. This has my priority now.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 10, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> But I can do that, also with the multi's. This has my priority now.


Hi Rico,

Just double checking. 

So, you are going to update the Template's multi's with the new updated version of CSW 1.3, and let us know when it is ready so we can download the updated Colossal template ? 

Thanks.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 10, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi Rico,
> 
> Just double checking.
> 
> ...


Yes, so. For people already working on a project: they should load the project with csw (old) offline/not available. In that project you can then load the 1.3 multis im making, to fix/update that specific project. For example 2 flutes A/B patch, load the 2 flutes 1.3 multi. But the template itself is going to be updated too to use csw 1.3.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 10, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Yes, so. For people already working on a project: they should load the project with csw (old) offline/not available. In that project you can then load the 1.3 multis im making, to fix/update that specific project. For example 2 flutes A/B patch, load the 2 flutes 1.3 multi. But the template itself is going to be updated too to use csw 1.3.


Just to confirm @ricoderks , the main change in the multis is routing the microphones to specific outputs right? I customize the patches in the template anyway (to remove CC1 assignment to shorts) so if it is mainly the routing of microphones, easy enough to do that myself.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 10, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Just to confirm @ricoderks , the main change in the multis is routing the microphones to specific outputs right? I customize the patches in the template anyway (to remove CC1 assignment to shorts) so if it is mainly the routing of microphones, easy enough to do that myself.


Routing is Main to 1-2, Room 3-4, Close 5-6 Overhead 7-8. Patch "B" Has legato OFF. I know its easy, but its a service I want to provide for Colossal users


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 10, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Routing is Main to 1-2, Room 3-4, Close 5-6 Overhead 7-8. Patch "B" Has legato OFF. I know its easy, but its a service I want to provide for Colossal users


Great - yes, mainly was for me to replace the patches in some on-going pieces before your new multis are ready


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Jul 10, 2021)

Logic Update:

Just finished a new Logic articulation set for CSW. I've sent it off to @ricoderks, and will update the Logic templates once the new multis are done.

Just an FYI for any unaware Logic users, the multis use the CS default of CC1 for shorts, which can cause issues when there's existing CC1 data in the lane. I noticed the old articulation sets were set to CC3 for shorts selection, which is a personal move I had made a long time ago and forgot to correct. The new version is set to CC1 by default, but if you have issues with competing CC1 data (I usually do due to my workflow), you can change this to whichever unused CC you like in both the Kontakt multi and the articulation set.


----------



## EricValette (Jul 10, 2021)

Hi @beyd770

Just for fun, I tested the settings you shared on the FB group for "Exploring the Valleys" on my Jurassic Park mockup ... and it's just magic!

The sound is both more precise and more connected and organic, and the music comes to life much more. Bonus, the blend with the wetter Spitfire libraries (here AROOF for the percussions and BBCSO for the harp) is done much more easily and naturally. The AROOF glockenspiel in particular which had a little trouble to fit into the mix previously falls here just as it should (at least for my own tastes!).

I think your settings will become my default settings, they look very versatile.

A huge thank you to you for sharing these! 

Eric

Jurassic Park Theme mockup with your settings:


Jurassic Park Theme mockup with previous settings:


----------



## rlundv (Jul 11, 2021)

EricValette said:


> Hi @beyd770
> 
> Just for fun, I tested the settings you shared on the FB group for "Exploring the Valleys" on my Jurassic Park mockup ... and it's just magic!
> 
> ...



Hey Eric! Thanks for sharing those great mockups - very interesting to hear the different versions.

This is all master @ricoderks works though  I used the original version of P-C and chose to write a demo in more of a fantasy-style with focus on a bit more wetness and impression of a slightly bigger room, and also with emphasis on lower dynamics. After I was done, I sent it over to Rico with some suggestions and he tweaked the template in great detail to make the sound as he saw fit. I think he did an awesome job, and this version is my personal setup for P-C now. Thanks for kind words!


----------



## NoamL (Jul 11, 2021)

Been setting up my template using the settings...

This is a mockup I did right when CSS came out in 2016. It's completely out of the box:



So I figured it was a good way to compare with Colossal. I dug up the MIDI from 5 years ago... and here's what it sounds like in my template now:



I'm using tcVSS3 instead of FF Pro-R as a tail verb, and Kramer Tape instead of J37, but otherwise the settings should be the same as the template everyone else is using...

@ricoderks or anyone else with the template, would you mind doing me a favor, take the attached MIDI and run it through your template (it'll have to be the keyswitch version) and let me know if you hear as much hiss coming through the Decca tree? *Feel free to post your own versions. *I may have the settings wrong somehow.

*I think the template is a huge improvement on CSS out of the box*, Just compare 2:40 in both mockups for instance, you can hear so much more detail and clarity in the Colossal version, without taking away any of the character of the strings. 

I think the cleanup you applied to the low strings especially is night and day compared to the original sounds. 

However, your EQs are relatively boosting the high end quite a lot. I've noticed for years with CSS that there is hissing on the quietest dynamics, specifically on the Decca Tree microphone alone. 

Since this mockup is very quiet and exposed, and because your EQs carve out the mid and make the highs relatively louder, I can definitely hear more hiss in the Colossal version. I wonder @ricoderks if you experimented with reducing the hiss dynamically or decided it was just the price to pay when the dynamics are very quiet.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 11, 2021)

Didn't know how to upload an MP3 to the FB group, so sharing here. This is my initial test mockup using the Logic template. I don't own all of the plugins so substituted J37 with Softube's Tape and 7th Heaven with Relab's LX480 (same settings). Original recording is here 

If I were to compare at a high level, generally the recording has a warmer tone across the board. The CSS strings are quite bright in comparison and the recording's clarinet has a warmer, rounder tone than the one from the template. Same goes from the piano, which is significantly warmer than CSP (and I think the default EQ makes it a bit brighter as well). Maybe needs a hefty low pass EQ on it? Or maybe I've not programmed things as well as I could have (the piano was played in live and generally left alone, the other parts were also played in live initially but then heavily tweaked to get the latency timing correct, so quantized and velocity was fixed based on legato selection)?

One other thing I noticed was when using the CSS KSP script for delay times, randomly Logic or Kontakt would throw certain tracks out of time. It would then resolve itself after I opened the Kontakt instance or record-armed the track (not touching any other settings). CS's latency is already annoying to deal with when things are working consistently - pile on randomness and it did my head in!  Not sure if the same issue surfaces in S1 or Cubase.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 11, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> If I were to compare at a high level, generally the recording has a warmer tone across the board. The CSS strings are quite bright in comparison and the recording's clarinet has a warmer, rounder tone than the one from the template. Same goes from the piano, which is significantly warmer than CSP (and I think the default EQ makes it a bit brighter as well). Maybe needs a hefty low pass EQ on it? Or maybe I've not programmed things as well as I could have (the piano was played in live and generally left alone, the other parts were also played in live initially but then heavily tweaked to get the latency timing correct, so quantized and velocity was fixed based on legato selection)?


It sounds good! I think the main difference is: the original goes from pp to mf while your version is going from mf to ff. That happens easily if the main level in your room is rather low (been there, done that). If the monitors are louder it's much easier to get the right impression of the dynamics while playing.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 11, 2021)

Saxer said:


> It sounds good! I think the main difference is: the original goes from pp to mf while your version is going from mf to ff. That happens easily if the main level in your room is rather low (been there, done that). If the monitors are louder it's much easier to get the right impression of the dynamics while playing.


Ah, that's what I feared in terms of my programming. I had the CC1 values fairly low, but maybe I need to lower them further plus lower expression (and increase my room volume so I can hear what's happening). Appreciate the insights!


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 12, 2021)

NoamL said:


> Been setting up my template using the settings...
> 
> This is a mockup I did right when CSS came out in 2016. It's completely out of the box:
> 
> ...



Hey Noam! 
Thanks man, great mockup too.
Ive tried to use denoisers, dynamic eq and automation. The track from Runar had the same problem due to the low dynamics. I've set a fixed lowpass on the stems busses to counter it a couple DB. Denoising made the cpu explode. And it already is a beefy one. 2nd thing you could try is using the mix feature in proq3 to dial back some original sound. That will counter my brighter sound. Also since its an classical piece you could use different reverb settings and master eq settings to match that timbre a bit.

Letme know if that helps!

R


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 12, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Didn't know how to upload an MP3 to the FB group, so sharing here. This is my initial test mockup using the Logic template. I don't own all of the plugins so substituted J37 with Softube's Tape and 7th Heaven with Relab's LX480 (same settings). Original recording is here
> 
> If I were to compare at a high level, generally the recording has a warmer tone across the board. The CSS strings are quite bright in comparison and the recording's clarinet has a warmer, rounder tone than the one from the template. Same goes from the piano, which is significantly warmer than CSP (and I think the default EQ makes it a bit brighter as well). Maybe needs a hefty low pass EQ on it? Or maybe I've not programmed things as well as I could have (the piano was played in live and generally left alone, the other parts were also played in live initially but then heavily tweaked to get the latency timing correct, so quantized and velocity was fixed based on legato selection)?
> 
> One other thing I noticed was when using the CSS KSP script for delay times, randomly Logic or Kontakt would throw certain tracks out of time. It would then resolve itself after I opened the Kontakt instance or record-armed the track (not touching any other settings). CS's latency is already annoying to deal with when things are working consistently - pile on randomness and it did my head in!  Not sure if the same issue surfaces in S1 or Cubase.



Hey man! I would definitely start with lowering the dynamics, and for this cue increase the close and overhead a bit for the clarinet or woodwinds in general. Probably to compensate the volume increase, lower cc a bit too. You can match it even more in the premaster channel. Feel free to post the midi from this in the user group on fb. Then I can download it, change some settings on the premaster and send audio back for comparison.

Im not sure if i completely understand that weird problem though! Never seen that in either cubase or S1.

Hope it helps!

R


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 12, 2021)

NoamL said:


> Been setting up my template using the settings...
> 
> This is a mockup I did right when CSS came out in 2016. It's completely out of the box:
> 
> ...



To follow up on the last question: I'm aware of the higher hiss/noise levels. I didn't cut that permanently in the template, same for the lower rumble. That something for the stems busses or in the actual mixing process. I guess its indeed the price to pay for a brighter sound with css. I do like the second example more though!


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Jul 12, 2021)

EricValette said:


> Hi @beyd770
> 
> Just for fun, I tested the settings you shared on the FB group for "Exploring the Valleys" on my Jurassic Park mockup ... and it's just magic!
> 
> ...



Good sound! I can't help but find fault with the trumpets at the beginning. Their performance should be a little jerky at the ends of phrases, and all the time they seem to be with legato or too long tails. It is strange that no one paid attention to this. Maybe it only bothers me? Anyway, a great demonstration of a great-sounding template!


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Jul 12, 2021)

@ricoderks Will the CinePerc / Truestrikes / Harp expansion be for free as part of a complete template?

I see from an older post you mentioned that CC11 should not be used because it will break the balance. To maintain this balance should CC11 be set to 127 if we want to set that?


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 12, 2021)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> Good sound! I can't help but find fault with the trumpets at the beginning. Their performance should be a little jerky at the ends of phrases, and all the time they seem to be with legato or too long tails. It is strange that no one paid attention to this. Maybe it only bothers me? Anyway, a great demonstration of a great-sounding template!


I agree! But still nicely done! I think the note lengths are too long sometimes. Quantized the ends maybe. Still shows the template in a positive way!



Benjamin Duk said:


> @ricoderks Will the CinePerc / Truestrikes / Harp expansion be for free as part of a complete template?
> 
> I see from an older post you mentioned that CC11 should not be used because it will break the balance. To maintain this balance should CC11 be set to 127 if we want to set that?


No, the only free expansion/update is from Cinematic Studio Perc. (And maybe Cinematic studio Harp? As you said, to complete the template) Since that is the original series. All other brands are payed expansions.


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Jul 12, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> I agree! But still nicely done! I think the note lengths are too long sometimes. Quantized the ends maybe. Still shows the template in a positive way!
> 
> 
> No, the only free expansion/update is from Cinematic Studio Perc. (And maybe Cinematic studio Harp? As you said, to complete the template) Since that is the original series. All other brands are payed expansions.


Aaah right that makes sense


----------



## EricValette (Jul 12, 2021)

NoamL said:


> I'm using tcVSS3 instead of FF Pro-R as a tail verb, and Kramer Tape instead of J37, but otherwise the settings should be the same as the template everyone else is using...
> 
> @ricoderks or anyone else with the template, would you mind doing me a favor, take the attached MIDI and run it through your template (it'll have to be the keyswitch version) and let me know if you hear as much hiss coming through the Decca tree? *Feel free to post your own versions. *I may have the settings wrong somehow.


Hi @NoamL

What a beautiful mockup! Thanks for sharing it here with us!

I preferred the "Project Colossal" version for exactly the same reasons you mentioned.

Regarding the "hiss", I confirm that it is the same thing here.

Here are 2 tests from your MIDI file (the tempo map should not have been imported correctly, I replaced with a linear tempo obviously less expressive than your magnificent version).

The first extract is made with exactly the same settings as my Jurassic Park mockup:




The second was done by doing like you, Pro-R replaced by VSS3 and J37 by Kramer Master Tape: the result is relatively similar to what you got on your side.




Afterwards, and this is only a strictly personal opinion, but I sometimes find that these breath / hiss effects add life to the pieces, in the same way that we sometimes add "room tones" or "creative" reverbs or others Voodoo tricks like that to hide the flaws of the samples.

PS : I tried to blend with CSSS (simple copy/paste of your MIDI tracks), and the result is magnificent too, you should try, the rendering is very intimate and "chamber strings" like


----------



## EricValette (Jul 12, 2021)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> Good sound! I can't help but find fault with the trumpets at the beginning. Their performance should be a little jerky at the ends of phrases, and all the time they seem to be with legato or too long tails. It is strange that no one paid attention to this. Maybe it only bothers me? Anyway, a great demonstration of a great-sounding template!


Hi @Vladimir Bulaev

Thanks a lot!

... and you are absolutely right, the interpretation for this passage played by the trumpets in the original version and in some live versions is often more detached, the end of note duration more distinct.
The phenomenon is less marked in the very last version of the mockup, due to the fact that the reverb settings allow the reverb tail to drag less in length, but here it is my programming that is at fault.

To tell the truth, I let myself be fooled by an interpretation of the theme by the Boston Pops, directed by JW which is quite similar to the type of interpretation that I programmed.

Also influenced by a composition I produced in November 2017 and performed by the Macedonian Philharmonic Orchestra of Skopje where the theme interpreted by the trumpets is much closer in terms of playing to the one I programmed here (it is intentionally inspired by the rhythmic leitmotif of Indina Jones and Horner's work on scores such as Willow for the C theme).




For a long time, like many here, I tried to make my mockups sound as much as possible like a "real orchestra" or certain reference tracks, paying attention to every detail, trying to copy the acoustics as best as possible. , the details of the interpretation that should be kept alive with the weak points of our libraries, etc. ... but the work had to be redone each time, each interpretation being unique, like each acoustic, like each conductor applied to the same piece...
... now, I generally take things in a more pragmatic way: I am say I'm the conductor, with my own acoustics to manage, who was going to do my own performance ... therefore, once I like the sound, I tend not to use the song. reference only for a few bars and I build my own vision of the piece, as if it were a "live" and unique interpretation and no longer the "perfect mockup" of the perfect interpretation in such and such a room by such and such a conductor. 'orchestra. I don't know if that makes sense ...?!

Thank you very much Vladimir for this very constructive remark in any case, I will pay close attention to it for future mockups!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 12, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Hey man! I would definitely start with lowering the dynamics, and for this cue increase the close and overhead a bit for the clarinet or woodwinds in general. Probably to compensate the volume increase, lower cc a bit too. You can match it even more in the premaster channel. Feel free to post the midi from this in the user group on fb. Then I can download it, change some settings on the premaster and send audio back for comparison.
> 
> Im not sure if i completely understand that weird problem though! Never seen that in either cubase or S1.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much @ricoderks for your feedback! Lowering the dynamics (across all the instruments) really mellowed things out nicely and warmed stuff up (probably even warmer than the recording in some cases). Have attached a new version plus the MIDI file in case anybody wants to try it for themselves / critique my programming 

Was fun mocking this up and forcing myself to use Logic "in anger" after a long time - some nice things, some not so nice things compared to Cubase. I was referring to this CSS Control Panel by the way http://alexjevincent.co.uk/css-control-panel/ - allows you to quantize notes and then the script auto-adjusts the playback based on the legato delay. Sometimes it goes haywire for some reason though. I'm not sure how else would be the best way to get notes sounding right quickly (outside of tweaking each note by ear), since even with Cubase macros, it doesn't move the CC data correctly I believe.

Will have to try mocking something up in Cubase and S1 next. Super nice not having to worry about the mixing part thanks to your template!


----------



## lucor (Jul 13, 2021)

MA-Simon said:


> I know, I am probably "that guy" but I just have to say: I was quite stunned and confused by your e-mail that the expansion would have to be paid for extra? Could you please clarify?
> 
> Whenever "expansions" were mentioned you never stated they would not be part of the colossal deal. I was under the impression, for this price, that all this stuff would naturally be part of project colossal to download as optional _template variants_ as in "all available versions, future updates" to choose from in the future as stated in your posts.
> 
> Is this not the case at all?


I'm surprised you got that impression, I think Rico has been _very _clear about this from the get-go and must have mentioned it at least 5 times in this thread: Cinematic Studio Percussion will be a free addition to Project Colossal (which at its core is still just a template for the Cinematic Studio Series), everything else can be purchased separately.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 13, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Upgrades, or a better term, 'expansions' will be made for Project Colossal with several libraries that will fit very nicely next to the css series in my opinion. I cant tell when these are going to be available yet. I think these expansions will be very cool to make your Project Colossal modular. They are paid per expansion


Nevermind. I must have missed this. Sorry. Keep doing the good work!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 14, 2021)

Hi @ricoderks ,

What version of Kontakt 6 did you use for the Studio One Pro 5 Colossal Template ? the VST3 ver 6.6 version or earlier to that version, which were VST2.

Thanks.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @ricoderks ,
> 
> What version of Kontakt 6 did you use for the Studio One Pro 5 Colossal Template ? the VST3 ver 6.6 version or earlier to that version, which were VST2.
> 
> Thanks.


Vst3 was not out yet when i created the template 
Should i replace them all?

Best,

R


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 15, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Vst3 was not out yet when i created the template
> Should i replace them all?
> 
> Best,
> ...


Hi,

I have updated to the VST3 version (6.6), I think doing that changed the default output assignment I had in the VST2 version. So, the multi-output assignments of the Colossal template were not working properly (as they should have).

Maybe you need to update the template using the Kontakt VST3 version. Some feedback from other users of the template who also updated to Kontakt 6.6 VST3 would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have updated to the VST3 version (6.6), I think doing that changed the default output assignment I had in the VST2 version. So, the multi-output assignments of the Colossal template were not working properly (as they should have).
> 
> ...


What happens when you make 8 stereo outputs your default first. And then load project colossal?


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 15, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> What happens when you make 8 stereo outputs your default first. And then load project colossal?


That's how I changed it from the factory default setup Kontakt 6.6 VST3, I will load the template again, and test to see if all is working fine, and post the feedback here soon, but the factory default Output setup of the VST3 version didn't work properly.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> That's how I changed it from the factory default setup Kontakt 6.6 VST3, I will load the template again, and test to see if all is working fine, and post the feedback here soon, but the factory default Output setup of the VST3 version didn't work properly.


Check vst2 settings too. Project colossal is made with vst2. So I'm not sure if vst3 has anything to do with it.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi Rico,

OK, I tested again using the VST3 (6.6) Kontakt with 8 Outputs config. All outputs working fine. No issues. So, users of the VST3 version just need to make sure that Kontakt is configured with the 8 Output, and not use the default output settings that it is setup with after updating from the previous Kontakt VST2 version. 

One more detail regarding latency. I'm experiencing a lot of additional latency when using all three Reverbs, especially 7th Heaven. (I have the Pro version), but I also think the other two reverbs are also introducing more latency. I get much less latency when I disable the Reverbs. Not sure why they are adding so much latency. I'm at 512 buffer. 

Thanks.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> So, users of the VST3 version just need to make sure that Kontakt is configured with the 8 Output, and not use the default output settings that it is setup with after updating from the previous Kontakt VST2 version.


How does one go about doing this?


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 15, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> How does one go about doing this?


I use Studio One Pro 5, here are the instructions from NI support docs. I'm not sure what DAW you are using but I'm sure you will find similar instructions for your DAW. The part of this support article that shows how to change the settings for Kontakt should work for any DAW, and it was very helpful. 

https://support.native-instruments....Sonus-Studio-One#h_01EZTNWKBZ09NQ26RD89MRENW3


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 15, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> OTHER:
> Cinematic Rooms (small one)
> Seventh Heaven (Small one)
> Fabfilter Pro R
> ...


Since Fabfilter is currently having a 25% off sale, how much of an improvement would it be to have Pro L and/or Pro R versus just any old limiter/algo reverb? (I already own Pro Q btw.)


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 15, 2021)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Since Fabfilter is currently having a 25% off sale, how much of an improvement would it be to have Pro L and/or Pro R versus just any old limiter/algo reverb? (I already own Pro Q btw.)


Pro r is very flexible! Pro L a great limiter. But the eq is definitely the most important as mentioned before. You still get a great sound with alternatives. If you have for example ozone use that. What other algo do you have?


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi Rico,
> 
> OK, I tested again using the VST3 (6.6) Kontakt with 8 Outputs config. All outputs working fine. No issues. So, users of the VST3 version just need to make sure that Kontakt is configured with the 8 Output, and not use the default output settings that it is setup with after updating from the previous Kontakt VST2 version.
> 
> ...



Im always on 512 except when doing recordings or mixing! Didn't notice huge latency with seventh? Maybe bypass/disable it untill mixing.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 15, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Im always on 512 except when doing recordings or mixing! Didn't notice huge latency with seventh? Maybe bypass/disable it untill mixing.


Yes, that's the best solution for now. 

Thanks.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 15, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> What other algo do you have?


I have is Phoenix Verb and EAReverb 2. And whatever stock stuff Logic might have. 

Mostly I use Seventh Heaven though.


----------



## RonV (Jul 16, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi Rico,
> 
> OK, I tested again using the VST3 (6.6) Kontakt with 8 Outputs config. All outputs working fine. No issues. So, users of the VST3 version just need to make sure that Kontakt is configured with the 8 Output, and not use the default output settings that it is setup with after updating from the previous Kontakt VST2 version.
> 
> ...


Don't know if you are also using Gullfoss, but you can save about 20ms of latency by using Gullfoss Live rather than standard. Then switch to the new Gullfoss Master version when all is done.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 16, 2021)

RonV said:


> Don't know if you are also using Gullfoss, but you can save about 20ms of latency by using Gullfoss Live rather than standard. Then switch to the new Gullfoss Master version when all is done.


True, but it demands way more cpu! I rather stick with the first gullfoss with some latency.
Gullfoss Master is pretty cool! Already using it in a new other mixing project.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 16, 2021)

All the latency stuff was the first parts I removed. I think it's hard enough to deal with the CSS delays and I'm really happy about the CSW 1.3 update! I also use the classic legato versions of CSS. 

It's a different thing for mixing and it's great that Gullfoss and Soothe are in this template. It's easy to copy things over from a composing to the mixing template.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 17, 2021)

Saxer said:


> All the latency stuff was the first parts I removed. I think it's hard enough to deal with the CSS delays and I'm really happy about the CSW 1.3 update! I also use the classic legato versions of CSS.
> 
> It's a different thing for mixing and it's great that Gullfoss and Soothe are in this template. It's easy to copy things over from a composing to the mixing template.


Absolutely. I made a copy without the kontakts to do mixes in. If one should work that way they can change the composing template a bit: all cinematic rooms and j37 can be put on the total bus once just for reference. Instead of on all stems busses. Saves some cpu!

Best,
R


----------



## NoamL (Jul 17, 2021)

Hi @ricoderks , some thoughts after exploring Project Colossal some more.

I have some critiques/feedback, but just to bottom-line it ahead of time, I think Project Colossal is *REALLY REALLY GOOD* 

I've been comparing the template as I set it up my own way, to three references:

1. some trusted soundtracks recorded at SONY
2. the Spitfire Abbey Road library
3. some live striped stems (recorded at SONY) I got from a friend.



So here's my thoughts about everything:

THE GOOD -

Instrument-Specific Mic EQs + Mic Rebalancing: these are the main value of the template IMO. They really add such incredible clarity to the sound, addressing problem frequencies and bringing out the true "character" of each instrument. The difference in sound is almost like those commercials for detergents that magically clean up any stain. The fuzziness and boxiness of the out-of-the-box sounds is wiped away. The biggest difference is in the instruments that play in the tenor & baritone register - cellos, trombones, and low-mid horns sound really "cleaned up"! Loading the individual mics is worth it, to apply these fixes, even though it triples the RAM.


Spatialization Reverb: Wow, you know what you are doing here. The idea of using 2 Cinematic Rooms in series is an odd one but it works well. I didn't change your settings at all here. I used to put CSS/CSB through the Spaces II front/rear presets for "Hollywood Scoring Stage Large" (which I strongly suspect is the FOX Newman Stage). but A/B-ing it against Cinematic Rooms, the CR plugin has a really neutral sound that just extends and enlarges the sense of space without adding any "character" - or any problematic frequencies. What a well designed plugin.

THE NOT SO GOOD -

Broad Mic-Position EQs*:* sorry to say I didn't find these useful at all. With these EQ's completely *OFF*, I found that the sound of the template closely matched the 3 references I mentioned above. With these EQs on (and gain compensated), the sound became hyped and even kinda frustrating on the ears. At normal volume I felt like I was struggling to grasp the music, and when I turned up the volume the sound still lacked body but also had lots of fatiguing high freq's. I think these EQs scoop out too much mids (as you can see in Q3...). If applied to VERY dense music then these EQs could create clarity; but the opposite is true - if I wrote with these EQ's on, I'd feel a push to orchestrate the midrange very thickly and loudly to compensate. The overall sound doesn't match my goals of aiming for a naturalistic orchestral sound with a _SMALL _amount of polish, so I turned them off. No harm done though - someone who wanted a really hyped sound could find these eq's useful. Also who knows, I may experiment with turning them back on later. I was really skeptical of 2nd-guessing all the work you put into those EQs, and I may turn out to be wrong, but when comparing against those references they were hyping the orchestra too much.
THE "YOUR MILEAGE MAY VARY" -

Panning*:* I prefer to do it with Precedence, so I used your Precedence instances as a starting point and then changed the left/right positioning to match Spitfire Abbey Road Mix 1, since I'll be adding that to my template is it comes out over the next couple years. Interesting that you chose to do the panning outside of Precedence despite having an instance of it on every instrument? Regardless, your original pan settings are well-observed, Cinematic Studio does need that extra width and distance, especially on the brass!



Gulfoss/Soothe: I have these turned off by default, I find them useful as diagnostic tools, but they tend to make mixes sound too "smooth" for my taste.


Tail Reverb: I'm using VSS3 + Valhalla for the tail space and algo (instead of 7H + Pro-R). It doesn't make much difference. Your settings are similar to what I was already using with VSS3. Gonna look into getting 7th Heaven soon though!


Tape: With the amount of highs in the EQ'd sound I think tape is actually playing a pretty critical role in the template (even more so for people who choose to use the broad mic EQ's). The tape's smoothing off the high end a little bit which really helps the instruments like violins and flute. I checked out your J37 settings, they are cool but I have a modified Kramer Tape preset that I prefer, it's quite similar. The J37 gives me lots of CPU spikes for some reason!

In short, thank you for developing this template, there are lots of parts of it that are really useful.

I'm still setting it up but the current idea is to load everything in VEP on my PC, apply the instrument mic Q3's inside VEP, then send the 3 mics to a bus and return only 1 stereo stream for each instrument back to Logic, and then apply Precedence, verb and tape on the Logic side. This splits up some of the CPU impact of the template as well.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 17, 2021)

@NoamL ,

That's a very interesting read about the Colossal Templates details. Thanks, this was very helpful.

I also was wondering why Precedence was not used for positioning the orchestra. It really does a great job, and widens and cleans up the overall mix when I use it for spatial treatment of instruments.

The other one you mentioned that made me scratch my head for a minute was the use of the two Cinematic Rooms in series, I'm still not sure if one needs two of them, or one is good enough.

Regarding Tail-Reverbs, I think experimenting with different Reverb options is the best way to achieve the sound one likes. We all differ in our tastes, and depending on the project's needs this is a fluid part of the template for me.

The Pro-Q3's do clean the instruments dramatically, that was the most impressive part of the template for me. Every thing sounded so much better, I was testing CSSS and the solo Strings were sounding very crisp, and depending on the Mic-Mix and even automating the Close Mic via the VCA faders adds a dimension of realism, and timbral change that makes it sound like I'm using another Solo Strings Library.

I don't have Soothe2, but I have a similar plugin, Smooth Operator, I'm still not sure how much resonance supression treatment is needed for when using the Cinematic Studio Series libraries, I also have Gulfoss, which might be helpful to sweeten up the final mix.

I decided not to use the Waves J37, but rather use Softube's Tape, which is part of the Studio One Pro 5 MIX-FX, so it is super efficient with regards to CPU, and is very good at adding a nice touch of Tape saturation/warmth. I also have the Kramer Tape plugin, but didn't try using it, but it's good to have it as an alternative to Softube Tape, especially since it doesn't suck as much CPU as the J37. I also find that turning off most of the reverbs during the composing phase of the production, is a good idea, to reduce latency, some of these reverbs in the Template are introducing too much latency, that make it impossible to work at. My buffer is set to 512 Samples.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 19, 2021)

Hi @NoamL !
Thanks for the detailed response and review here! Really nice! Thank you!

I would like to address a couple point you've mentioned 



NoamL said:


> THE NOT SO GOOD -
> 
> Broad Mic-Position EQs*:* sorry to say I didn't find these useful at all.




Thats perfect. I actually mention in the private video's people SHOULD tweak these settings to their own taste (or in your case disable them). This was the setting I've used for Julien and Vitaly's track. I can't really make "one preset to rule them all" here. So Yes, i agree to a certain extend.



NoamL said:


> Panning*:* I prefer to do it with Precedence



This will make more sense when expansions are coming out. I match different libraries before hitting the stems bus. There is precedence to pan all different brands together. Its preference.




NoamL said:


> Gulfoss/Soothe



Live vs midi also results in different resonances. If i cut them permanently the sound will be to thin depending on the phrase. To me this is where Sooth and gullfoss come in.



NoamL said:


> Tape


Kramer does something similar just like other tape emulators. And you absolutely are right about the treble-taming effect that kramer/j37 is doing.

Since the template is pretty cpu intense you could easily split half to vep and do the rest in the box. You have access to all template versions anyway!

Thanks again for your kind words man!







muziksculp said:


> The other one you mentioned that made me scratch my head for a minute was the use of the two Cinematic Rooms in series, I'm still not sure if one needs two of them, or one is good enough.


The inserts will be printed to stems! The send does not. Also watch the reverb video to hear how I interoperated the room reverb send. Could be interesting!




muziksculp said:


> Smooth Operator


Pretty similar concept! Should do the trick too!




muziksculp said:


> Softube's Tape


Same for this plugin. Its just a slightly different color. 


My buffer is set to 512 too. I disable/bypass the premaster chain completely while composing. When i start the premix (vca automation and final cc tweaks) i turn all on to get a good impression on how the final mix will come together. Normally i will bounce all to stems. Use a similar setup in the mixing template. But for all demo's I've decided to to all in the box, for obvious reasons 


Hope that helps! If you have template specific questions, you could use the User Group page too or my colossal email address!

Best,

Rico


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 19, 2021)

@ricoderks any ETA for the new / updated videos by the way?


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 19, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> @ricoderks any ETA for the new / updated videos by the way?


No sorry! Im in the middle of scoring a film at the moment!


----------



## Scamper (Jul 19, 2021)

Bit late to the party, but I gotta say the template sounds fantastic and without the studio sound the whole library is a different beast now. Super curious how this is done.

Currently, I'm waiting for the next opportunity to reasonably afford more of the plugins and the template, but I might get it to check out the processing and take some of that into my template.
Great work!

Also very curious about the brass expansions. While I still like CSB, I started to lean more towards the more flexible/modeled libraries.


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 21, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> No sorry! Im in the middle of scoring a film at the moment!


curious about the ETA of the new kontakt multis so that CSW 1.3 works? i'm not sure if I'm missing something but my VEPro template is totally unusable with 1.3.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 22, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> curious about the ETA of the new kontakt multis so that CSW 1.3 works? i'm not sure if I'm missing something but my VEPro template is totally unusable with 1.3.


What do you mean? Multis are out since last newsletter!


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 22, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> What do you mean? Multis are out since last newsletter!


Oh I am missing something. I must not be subscribed. How do we access if we're not subscribed?


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 22, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> Oh I am missing something. I must not be subscribed. How do we access if we're not subscribed?


I highly recommend doing that. I mentioned a couple time the updates will be communicated via the newsletter 

Its in your acces link! (The one you've got after purchase)

Cheers!


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 22, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> I mentioned a couple time the updates will be communicated via the newsletter


Thanks. It may shock you to learn that I haven’t read every single comment on this thread but I appreciate the info.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 22, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> Thanks. It may shock you to learn that I haven’t read every single comment on this thread but I appreciate the info.


Haha no!?! Well, i should have mentioned the update here too! Thats on me


----------



## midiman (Jul 23, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> I highly recommend doing that. I mentioned a couple time the updates will be communicated via the newsletter
> 
> Its in your acces link! (The one you've got after purchase)
> 
> Cheers!


The Newsletter is in the access link? I don't find it. I just see google folders. How do we subscribe to the newsletter?


----------



## EricValette (Jul 23, 2021)

Another quick try of @ricoderks 's template, this time with the famous E.T.'s flying theme by John Williams.

It's for the moment in alpha version, always with the "out of the box" settings of the template except for the mastering settings: these are those used for the magnificent "Exploring the Valleys" PC demo and given by @beyd770 on the dedicated FB group.

CSS is completed here by the percussions of AROOF and the harp of BBCSO + the brass parts are layered with Cinebrass Core/Pro to "foreshadow" what we could do with the future expansion for this library and the melody of the strings by the legato patches of this good old Albion One (triple 8ve leg patche for the first exposure of the main theme and Mid Leg for the second).

I'm going to polish it up and continue the piece to the end... but composing with this template continues to be an absolute pleasure 

Edit 2021-07-30: longer extract + Soothe 2 off + Gullfoss ON High cut 7159 hz + added VCA automation + Precedence distance -87 for horns


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 23, 2021)

EricValette said:


> CSS is completed here by the percussions of AROOF and the harp of BBCSO + the brass parts are layered with Cinebrass Core/Pro to "foreshadow" what we could do with the future expansion for this library and the melody of the strings by the legato patches of this good old Albion One (triple 8ve leg patche for the first exposure of the main theme and Mid Leg for the second).


Thanks for the wonderful demo. 

I find it interesting you chose the Albion One (Triple 8ve Leg patch), did you try to layer some CSSS playing as first-chairs instead of Albion One, to get a bit more of a focused and cohesive sounding melodic line ? Just curious.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## rlundv (Jul 24, 2021)

EricValette said:


> Another quick try of @ricoderks 's template, this time with the famous E.T.'s flying theme by John Williams.
> 
> It's for the moment in alpha version, always with the "out of the box" settings of the template except for the mastering settings: these are those used for the magnificent "Exploring the Valleys" PC demo and given by @beyd770 on the dedicated FB group. Gulfoss is off.
> 
> ...



Hey Eric! I think this sounds phenomenal. Can't wait for the cleaned up-version. Also interested in what made you choose the Spitfire-patches for lead strings. Please keep sharing your demos, they are such a good testament to the Colossal-sound!


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Jul 24, 2021)

That feeling when you just submitted your purchase form to Rico 
Can't wait to get my hands on this amazing template!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 24, 2021)

Another cue from Pride & Prejudice - left the reverb sends off since the original recording seems quite dry. An interesting chore to fiddle with CSS's delay times and to get it to play faster legato lines. Ended up using staccatos in the second violins to layer under the legato in the firsts. Love having the template pre-balanced and mixed - though I do miss trying out certain lines in other libraries. Will need to figure out the best way to merge this and my big template. Harp is CineHarp and timpani is from Abbey Road One.


----------



## rlundv (Jul 25, 2021)

Just made a little sketch with the newest update of Project Colossal. I've replaced the Room-reverb with Altiverb, and added some more libraries which I have routed using Rico's groups and tried to match EQ and depth with similar instruments from the template. Apart from the reverb, settings a identical to "Exploring the Valleys"-track.

Again, I can not express how great it is to have a fully balanced template. 
Also CSW 1.3 update works like a charm, also with TEControl.


----------



## Soundbed (Jul 25, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> UPDATE:
> Studio One version is out now too!


If this is for Studio One, does it make sense to change the thread title? Every time I see the thread in the recent posts list, I assume it’s not for me bc I don’t own Logic.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 25, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> If this is for Studio One, does it make sense to change the thread title? Every time I see the thread in the recent posts list, I assume it’s not for me bc I don’t own Logic.


Yes true, i changed the thread name to the latest release. Gonna ditch it!


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 25, 2021)

midiman said:


> The Newsletter is in the access link? I don't find it. I just see google folders. How do we subscribe to the newsletter?


Sorry, no what i meant whats is that the updates are in the acces link. But the updates will be announced with the newsletter. You can subscribe to it beneath all youtube video's or in page 1 in the first post!


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 25, 2021)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> That feeling when you just submitted your purchase form to Rico
> Can't wait to get my hands on this amazing template!


You'll get it tomorrow 
Many thanks for the support man!


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 25, 2021)

EricValette said:


> Another quick try of @ricoderks 's template, this time with the famous E.T.'s flying theme by John Williams.
> 
> It's for the moment in alpha version, always with the "out of the box" settings of the template except for the mastering settings: these are those used for the magnificent "Exploring the Valleys" PC demo and given by @beyd770 on the dedicated FB group. Gulfoss is off.
> 
> ...



Woah man this sounds absolutely amazing!
Great job!


----------



## EricValette (Jul 26, 2021)

beyd770 said:


> Just made a little sketch with the newest update of Project Colossal. I've replaced the Room-reverb with Altiverb, and added some more libraries which I have routed using Rico's groups and tried to match EQ and depth with similar instruments from the template. Apart from the reverb, settings a identical to "Exploring the Valleys"-track.
> 
> Again, I can not express how great it is to have a fully balanced template.
> Also CSW 1.3 update works like a charm, also with TEControl.



It sounds absolutely beautiful @beyd770 ! Perfect for this inspiring work (... and inspired by Tolkien's universe if I'm not mistaken in view of the title?).

The composition itself is very pleasant and I love this lovely theme which starts at 00:36 and then follows with the backing choirs and the woodwinds mordants. The percussions are also very nice.

What libraries do you use for this in addition to the CSS range?


----------



## Go To 11 (Jul 26, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Thank you so much @ricoderks for your feedback! Lowering the dynamics (across all the instruments) really mellowed things out nicely and warmed stuff up (probably even warmer than the recording in some cases). Have attached a new version plus the MIDI file in case anybody wants to try it for themselves / critique my programming
> 
> Was fun mocking this up and forcing myself to use Logic "in anger" after a long time - some nice things, some not so nice things compared to Cubase. I was referring to this CSS Control Panel by the way http://alexjevincent.co.uk/css-control-panel/ - allows you to quantize notes and then the script auto-adjusts the playback based on the legato delay. Sometimes it goes haywire for some reason though. I'm not sure how else would be the best way to get notes sounding right quickly (outside of tweaking each note by ear), since even with Cubase macros, it doesn't move the CC data correctly I believe.
> 
> Will have to try mocking something up in Cubase and S1 next. Super nice not having to worry about the mixing part thanks to your template!


This sounds fantastic! Beautiful mockup, and thanks for the MIDI file to try.


----------



## rlundv (Jul 26, 2021)

EricValette said:


> It sounds absolutely beautiful @beyd770 ! Perfect for this inspiring work (... and inspired by Tolkien's universe if I'm not mistaken in view of the title?).
> 
> The composition itself is very pleasant and I love this lovely theme which starts at 00:36 and then follows with the backing vocals and the woodwinds mordants. The percussions are also very nice.
> 
> What libraries do you use for this in addition to the CSS range?


Thank you for your kind words! Yes, you are correct  So for this one, I added MetArk2 Choirs, Cinesamples Zither and Harp and Sonokinetic Minimal Strings.


----------



## EricValette (Jul 26, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the wonderful demo.
> 
> I find it interesting you chose the Albion One (Triple 8ve Leg patch), did you try to layer some CSSS playing as first-chairs instead of Albion One, to get a bit more of a focused and cohesive sounding melodic line ? Just curious.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot @muziksculp

In reality, CSSS is already present here in addition to CSS to give more definition (here CSSS volume is lowered of about 5-6 db compared to the "out of the box" settings of the template). But when you listen to the original E.T. score, recorded at the MGM scoring stage, you realize that the mix sounds particularly huge and warm!!!
The default template, even pushing the reverb up and tweaking the mastering settings a bit sounds absolutely superb but too "small" in this particular case.

I tested several combinations to get closer to the original sound, starting with the brass: cinebrass recorded at MGM has just the right sound near "out of the box" only with surround mic and complements CSB in a magnificent way! But once this fuller sound was obtained on the brass, the strings sounded beautiful but too small  ... Cinestring has exactly the right sound but is a pain to program, like Cinewinds...
... Albion One and its beautiful prearranged string sections also worked just fine and here matched perfectly with the original JW orchestration... I mainly used the close microphone and the outrigger to give both more definition and increase the spatialization of the strings, just as @NoamL pointed out earlier in this thread for this second point. Just a bit of Tree too, but just to give it some thickness without encroaching on CSS/CSSS too much here. These mics settings work perfectly with SSS Pro and HZ Strings as well 

In fact, in "my ideal sampled environement", Rico's template forms the strong backbone, leaving most of the initial settings to default, and the extra reverb, spatialization and coloring would mainly come from the blend of collections embedding natural acoustics captured in them, with this very personal nomenclature:
- Strings from AIR studio (or from some Performance Samples libraries ... maybe Abbey Road One eventually, but I've to find the right microphone settings...)
- Brass by MGM + Abbey Road One
- Teldex Woodwinds
- Percussions: MGM + Abbey Road One + Berlin Percs
- Choirs: AIR Studio + Teldex + Strezov + Performance Samples Oceania I/II
- Harp : MGM + Teldex

Ps : OT's BSS also works very well with Rico's template


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Jul 26, 2021)

EricValette said:


> Thanks a lot @muziksculp
> 
> In reality, CSSS is already present here in addition to CSS to give more definition (here CSSS volume is lowered of about 5-6 db compared to the "out of the box" settings of the template). But when you listen to the original E.T. score, recorded at the MGM scoring stage, you realize that the mix sounds particularly huge and warm!!!
> The default template, even pushing the reverb up and tweaking the mastering settings a bit sounds absolutely superb but too "small" in this particular case.
> ...


This mockup sounds great! Well done.

@NoamL mentioned in his feedback that he turns off the Broad Positions Mic EQ's. I also found that these EQ's narrow the sections quite a bit and removes a lot of the mids that I actually like. So to get a slightly bigger sound you can just reduce (ProQ) or remove the Broad Mic EQ's from just the Tree mic or all mics. You can hear the width on the 1st Violins a lot more.

@ricoderks did say that it was a starting point so everyone's preference I guess :D
Absolutely lovely template! Worth every penny.


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Jul 26, 2021)

Just purchased the template, super excited! 

I'm trying to open the logic version of the template, and it won't open for me. I'm running Logic Pro 10.4.8, is the template based on a newer version of logic? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 26, 2021)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> Just purchased the template, super excited!
> 
> I'm trying to open the logic version of the template, and it won't open for me. I'm running Logic Pro 10.4.8, is the template based on a newer version of logic? Thanks in advance for the help!


Gonna tag @Duncan Krummel for that info!  He knows the ins and outs for the logic version!


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Jul 27, 2021)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> Just purchased the template, super excited!
> 
> I'm trying to open the logic version of the template, and it won't open for me. I'm running Logic Pro 10.4.8, is the template based on a newer version of logic? Thanks in advance for the help!


Hey Nathan, indeed I’m on the most recent version of LP. 10.4.8 also predates the first version of the LP Project Colossal templates. Your best bet may be to either update Logic, or - if that’s not an option - setting up the multis and plug-ins yourself. You can DM me if you need some help with this.


----------



## aka70 (Aug 7, 2021)

Hello @ricoderks, I just filled the google form. I can't wait to get my hands on and to experiment a little.


----------



## ricoderks (Aug 7, 2021)

aka70 said:


> Hello @ricoderks, I just filled the google form. I can't wait to get my hands on and to experiment a little.


Amazing man! I'll send you the invoice Monday. I'm away for the weekend with family!


----------



## 0909141 (Aug 20, 2021)

Hi! I've just bought your template and I am really, really satisfied with this quality, I think it worth more than the price.

However, I think there are some minor issues is cubase.
You divided every instruments into A/B by loading 2 channels in one instrument track, and connecting a midi channel to the instrument track.
Is there any reason that you made like this way? If I seperate these A/B into 2 instruments tracks, is there any difference with that?

I ask this because when I dont want to use the track I usually disable the track to save ram and loading time, but after disabling and enabling again sometimes the connection of midi track is lost - the connection appears as "missing..." so I have to find the connection and designate midi-output manually. I think this happens because when the track is disabled, the order of the instrument (1-piccolo, 2-flute...etc) changes(1-flute, 16-picc). Therefore there is no sound output at all or, sometimes I can hear emotional string sound from the Horn track.. lol

If you cannot understand this problem, I will provide some screenshot, or more specific information.
Thanks again about producing this high-quality template.


----------



## ricoderks (Aug 23, 2021)

0909141 said:


> Hi! I've just bought your  template and I am really, really satisfied with this quality, I think it worth more than the price.
> 
> However, I think there are some minor issues is cubase.
> You divided every instruments into A/B by loading 2 channels in one instrument track, and connecting a midi channel to the instrument track.
> ...


Hi man! Thanks for the kind words!

The reason I made A/B or just 2 of the same patches is that I use the first A patch mainly for melodic stuff/legato phrases. Patch B for chords and divisi. Its not in a separate instrument because that would double all Pro Q3 plugins. Also doubles the ram. You can use the same patch more than once in 1 kontakt instance without using more ram. Disabling tracks with midi does not work in cubase. It never connects properly. I do not recommend doing it. Especially since all B patches doesnt cost more ram!

Best,

Rico


----------



## EricValette (Aug 27, 2021)

Here's the final version of my mockup of E.T.'s Flying theme by JW created on the basis of @ricoderks fabulous template.

Very simple stuff here:
- Project colossal "out of the box" settings with only the following changes: mastering settings from beautiful "Exploring the Valleys" demo, volume of the solo strings lowered for layering purpose, Gullfoss and Soothe2 "off" (@NoamL you were right in your previous posts in this thread on this point! ).

Added content:
- Albion One high strings legato patches for doubling CSS/CSSS strings melody (100% close, 55% tree and 90% outrigger mics),
- CineBrass Core & Pro layered with CSB, surround mics only + OT JXL Brass (sur1 and sur2 mics, to double CSB/Cinebrass on the loudest brass parts of the piece)
- Percussions: AROOF / BBCSO (timpani rolls, triangle) / TrueStrike (chimes)
- Harp: BBCSO layered wirh Cinesamples CineHarps
- Celesta: Cinesamples Randy's celeste
- Strezov Sampling Afflatus (strings, trills greater than a major second interval) 
- Cinesamples Sony MGM Scoring Stage Room Tone

I wish you good listening!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 27, 2021)

EricValette said:


> Here's the final version of my mockup of E.T.'s Flying theme by JW created on the basis of @ricoderks fabulous template.
> 
> Very simple stuff here:
> - Project colossal "out of the box" settings with only the following changes: mastering settings from beautiful "Exploring the Valleys" demo, volume of the solo strings lowered for layering purpose, Gullfoss and Soothe2 "off" (@NoamL you were right in your previous posts in this thread on this point!
> ...



Oh how I wish the project file for something like this was available to dig into! Sounds incredible - you’re maximizing the template. I’m sure we all could learn a lot from that in terms of programming / mixing.

@ricoderks any word on those updated videos / additional videos? It’s been a while since promised.


----------



## ricoderks (Aug 28, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Oh how I wish the project file for something like this was available to dig into! Sounds incredible - you’re maximizing the template. I’m sure we all could learn a lot from that in terms of programming / mixing.
> 
> @ricoderks any word on those updated videos / additional videos? It’s been a while since promised.


Hi man! I know! I know! I feel the pressure! I'm still really really busy working on music for a feature film. Really did not have time at all to work on expansions or updates for the video's yet. Project is almost done though so I'm able to continue the adventure of Project Colossal! Thanks for understanding!

Best,
Rico


----------



## EricValette (Aug 28, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Oh how I wish the project file for something like this was available to dig into! Sounds incredible - you’re maximizing the template. I’m sure we all could learn a lot from that in terms of programming / mixing.
> 
> @ricoderks any word on those updated videos / additional videos? It’s been a while since promised.


Thanks a lot!  

Wish granted, I will soon drop a link to the complete Cubase file on the dedicated FB group, time to do some cleaning...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 28, 2021)

EricValette said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Wish granted, I will soon drop a link to the complete Cubase file on the dedicated FB group, time to do some cleaning...


Wow incredibly generous of you!!


----------



## EricValette (Aug 29, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Wow incredibly generous of you!!


My pleasure!

The Cubase file is now available on the FB group


----------



## Anthony (Aug 31, 2021)

EricValette said:


> My pleasure!
> 
> The Cubase file is now available on the FB group


Hi, I'm not able to access the Cubase FB page. Perhaps you could provide the link here? Cheers...


----------



## EricValette (Aug 31, 2021)

Anthony said:


> Hi, I'm not able to access the Cubase FB page. Perhaps you could provide the link here? Cheers...


Hi Anthony,

The "Project Colossal" template which is the heart of this mockup is a paid "Cubase / Logic Pro / Studio One" template made by @ricoderks , therefore I am not allowed to post a link to the file here.

If you're a current customer, please contact Rico directly here or on the following email address: [email protected]

Rico has access to the link to the file and can send it to you privately.

Have a great day!


----------



## Anthony (Aug 31, 2021)

EricValette said:


> Hi Anthony,
> 
> The "Project Colossal" template which is the heart of this mockup is a paid "Cubase / Logic Pro / Studio One" template made by @ricoderks , therefore I am not allowed to post a link to the file here.
> 
> ...


Okay. Thank you, Eric.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 4, 2021)

Just bought this. Can’t wait to try it out. I hope it’s as good as everyone is saying.


----------



## EricValette (Sep 5, 2021)

EwigWanderer said:


> Just bought this. Can’t wait to try it out. I hope it’s as good as everyone is saying.


Yeahhh... have a lot of fun! It's really great!


----------



## Stratisound (Sep 5, 2021)

I think this sounds wonderful - especially the strings. I was wondering if someone with Logic chops could get this (Just the CSS portion) ready for import into my existing (rather complicated) template. This would involve creating the auxes, vca's etc.. as tracks below the instrument tracks in the arrange window (so one can easily import using the import function to another file). I also prefer seeing all my auxes (and vcas etc..) as tracks so I don't ever have to use the mix window

Great work everyone


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 6, 2021)

question: I understand what Keyswitch and Split Patch version does. Keyswitch version is the smallest (170mb) and Split Patch is the largest (about 1gb)

why is the Articulation Sets version so much larger (669mb) than Keyswitch version?
If I use Babylon waves articulation sets with the KS version will it became as large as the Articulation Sets version?


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Sep 6, 2021)

EwigWanderer said:


> question: I understand what Keyswitch and Split Patch version does. Keyswitch version is the smallest (170mb) and Split Patch is the largest (about 1gb)
> 
> why is the Articulation Sets version so much larger (669mb) than Keyswitch version?
> If I use Babylon waves articulation sets with the KS version will it became as large as the Articulation Sets version?


Logic or Cubase? If Logic, you may need to either consolidate the project - File > Project Management > Consolidate - or remove alternative backups - File > Project Alternatives > Edit Alternatives.

Split patch version will be the largest, depending on DAW resource management, simply due to the increased number of tracks and instances.


----------



## ricoderks (Sep 6, 2021)

Duncan Krummel said:


> Logic or Cubase? If Logic, you may need to either consolidate the project - File > Project Management > Consolidate - or remove alternative backups - File > Project Alternatives > Edit Alternatives.
> 
> Split patch version will be the largest, depending on DAW resource management, simply due to the increased number of tracks and instances.


Just wanted to tag you. Thanks Duncan!


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 6, 2021)

Duncan Krummel said:


> Logic or Cubase? If Logic, you may need to either consolidate the project - File > Project Management > Consolidate - or remove alternative backups - File > Project Alternatives > Edit Alternatives.
> 
> Split patch version will be the largest, depending on DAW resource management, simply due to the increased number of tracks and instances.


@Duncan Krummel Logic Pro. Those file sizes are from the original files from Rico. I decided to start with the Keyswitch version and build my template using it. I think there shouldn’t be any problem to add articulation sets from Babylon waves instead of what’s included in the download files. I hope..


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Sep 6, 2021)

EwigWanderer said:


> @Duncan Krummel Logic Pro. Those file sizes are from the original files from Rico. I decided to start with the Keyswitch version and build my template using it. I think there shouldn’t be any problem to add articulation sets from Babylon waves instead of what’s included in the download files. I hope..


Those files are the ones I sent him, and there were occasional issues when I tried to consolidate and remove backups before sending to get the file size down, so instead they’re a bit bloated by default. At least as a blank template.

Changing the Art Set shouldn’t cause any issues! The only thing to keep in mind is this: the supplied Art Set is designed per library, so if you drag a CSW track with articulations to another CSW track with articulations, they’ll translate 1:1. With Art Conductor, many of the sets are per instrument family, so dragging a heavily articulated passage from, say, flute to bassoon won’t work seamlessly.

I myself no longer use Art Conductor for this very reason. For me, personally, I waste more time having to constantly re-apply articulations when moving or copying tracks around.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 6, 2021)

Duncan Krummel said:


> Those files are the ones I sent him, and there were occasional issues when I tried to consolidate and remove backups before sending to get the file size down, so instead they’re a bit bloated by default. At least as a blank template.
> 
> Changing the Art Set shouldn’t cause any issues! The only thing to keep in mind is this: the supplied Art Set is designed per library, so if you drag a CSW track with articulations to another CSW track with articulations, they’ll translate 1:1. With Art Conductor, many of the sets are per instrument family, so dragging a heavily articulated passage from, say, flute to bassoon won’t work seamlessly.
> 
> I myself no longer use Art Conductor for this very reason. For me, personally, I waste more time having to constantly re-apply articulations when moving or copying tracks around.


Thanks for the info. Didn’t realize that there is something like that to consider. Then it’s better to use sets you have provided 👍🙏


----------



## Go To 11 (Sep 7, 2021)

EricValette said:


> Here's the final version of my mockup of E.T.'s Flying theme by JW created on the basis of @ricoderks fabulous template.
> 
> Very simple stuff here:
> - Project colossal "out of the box" settings with only the following changes: mastering settings from beautiful "Exploring the Valleys" demo, volume of the solo strings lowered for layering purpose, Gullfoss and Soothe2 "off" (@NoamL you were right in your previous posts in this thread on this point! ).
> ...



This is majestic. Absolutely stunning. Like others I’m sure, I would love the MIDI to load this up in the template some day!


----------



## EricValette (Sep 8, 2021)

Go To 11 said:


> This is majestic. Absolutely stunning. Like others I’m sure, I would love the MIDI to load this up in the template some day!


Thanks a lot, glad you liked it!  

If you're a Cubase user, I've posted a link to the complete file of the mockup on the dedicated FB group. I'll add a link to the MIDI file in the next few days in the same place


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Sep 29, 2021)

@ricoderks Hey Rico, any updates on those Percussion Expansions?


----------



## ricoderks (Sep 29, 2021)

Benjamin Duk said:


> @ricoderks Hey Rico, any updates on those Percussion Expansions?


Not yet! Finishing up the feature film project at the moment! November I can finally return to Colossal and start working on all expansions!


----------



## pcohen12 (Sep 29, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Not yet! Finishing up the feature film project at the moment! November I can finally return to Colossal and start working on all expansions!


Best wishes with the project! We’ll eagerly anticipate this winter 😁


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Sep 29, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Not yet! Finishing up the feature film project at the moment! November I can finally return to Colossal and start working on all expansions!


Awesome! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Oct 26, 2021)

Bit of a thread revive, but I thought I'd share an album built entirely around Project Colossal. For clarification, not every VST here is a native part of the template, but I repurposed the template for the importing of stems and mixed the 'foreign' instruments into it. Rico has done such a fantastic job with the sound of the CS series, it's like night and day!


----------



## rlundv (Oct 29, 2021)

Joining Duncan and posting some new stuff using PC + some of the libraries for the upcoming expansions!




Would also like to thank Rico for his complete overhaul of the CS-series. Can't wait for percussion to complete the package!


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Oct 29, 2021)

beyd770 said:


> Joining Duncan and posting some new stuff using PC + some of the libraries for the upcoming expansions!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfectly! I listened to some of your works on YouTube, very atmospheric, magical and inspiring. I like this style.


----------



## rlundv (Oct 29, 2021)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> Perfectly! I listened to some of your works on YouTube, very atmospheric, magical and inspiring. I like this style.


Thanks a lot, Vladimir! Having a pre-balanced template makes it so much enjoyable


----------



## emilio_n (Oct 30, 2021)

EricValette said:


> Thanks a lot, glad you liked it!
> 
> If you're a Cubase user, I've posted a link to the complete file of the mockup on the dedicated FB group. I'll add a link to the MIDI file in the next few days in the same place


Considering move from Logic to Cubase only to check hoy you made so great mockup. 🙃 Congrats!


----------



## emilio_n (Oct 30, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Thanks!
> 
> MANDATORY:
> Fabfilter Pro Q3
> ...


Hi, @ricoderks or @Duncan Krummel !
I am checking the plugins needed to get them at a reasonable price during Halloween and BF sales. 
Could you confirm that the same plugins apply to the Logic version of the template?

Thanks!


----------



## AlainTH (Oct 31, 2021)

so in the cubase template each instrument use one instrument track plus one midi track?


----------



## ricoderks (Oct 31, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> Hi, @ricoderks or @Duncan Krummel !
> I am checking the plugins needed to get them at a reasonable price during Halloween and BF sales.
> Could you confirm that the same plugins apply to the Logic version of the template?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello Emilio! For the core template maybe skip precedence until its on sale (mandatory plugins). It makes more sense later when I'm releasing expansions anyway. Fabfilter Pro Q is a must. The plugin list however is applicable for all versions. Cubase/Logic/Studio 1/Vienna. The other plugins like reverbs and coloring/tape emulations are replaceable. But keep in mind the sound will be different than intended.





AlainTH said:


> so in the cubase template each instrument use one instrument track plus one midi track?


Yes for the Keyswitch version. Split patch has all articulations on a separate track.
Best,

Rico


----------



## AlainTH (Oct 31, 2021)

i prefer usually one instrument track for each instrument for simplify the project window but i continue to explore what contain your template


----------



## ricoderks (Oct 31, 2021)

AlainTH said:


> i prefer usually one instrument track for each instrument for simplify the project window but i continue to explore what contain your template


You can remove the "B" patch then from each instrument to leave only one patch per instrument.


----------



## AlainTH (Oct 31, 2021)

thank you for answer.
a bit confuse, i have to better unsterstand the structure


----------



## ricoderks (Oct 31, 2021)

AlainTH said:


> thank you for answer.
> a bit confuse, i have to better unsterstand the structure


I think the overview video will help! You'll find it oj the project colossal YouTube!


----------



## AlainTH (Nov 1, 2021)

yes its ok. i look now for how add other libraries to the template. i used also flow but add library in a short way to flow is problematic with the view/unview commands, so i look yours.


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 1, 2021)

AlainTH said:


> yes its ok. i look now for how add other libraries to the template. i used also flow but add library in a short way to flow is problematic with the view/unview commands, so i look yours.


Aha i see, well... Its just as easy as loading a new kontakt, load your instrument and route the audio to the correct bus. Where needed use EQ and Panning.

Cheers!


----------



## rlundv (Nov 1, 2021)

Made a short Divisimate-tutorial using Project Colossal:


----------



## Crumbfort (Nov 1, 2021)

I'm curious: What's everyone's favorite string library to layer with CSS? I'm contemplating picking up CS2 for this purpose (along with picking up the Project Colossal template ).


----------



## rlundv (Nov 1, 2021)

Crumbfort said:


> I'm curious: What's everyone's favorite string library to layer with CSS? I'm contemplating picking up CS2 for this purpose (along with picking up the Project Colossal template ).


Mine is Soaring Strings!


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 1, 2021)

Crumbfort said:


> I'm curious: What's everyone's favorite string library to layer with CSS? I'm contemplating picking up CS2 for this purpose (along with picking up the Project Colossal template ).


CSSS. Probably not a helpful answer.


----------



## Evans (Nov 1, 2021)

Crumbfort said:


> I'm curious: What's everyone's favorite string library to layer with CSS? I'm contemplating picking up CS2 for this purpose (along with picking up the Project Colossal template ).


What are you looking to add? Since you mentioned CS2, are you specifically looking for a "bigger" sound? 

Is this specifically about layering with CSS's standard articulations, or are you considering adding something with techniques CSS does not provide?


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 1, 2021)

beyd770 said:


> Mine is Soaring Strings!


Soaring Strings is very nice! But I still would choose CSS because of the articulations!


Crumbfort said:


> I'm curious: What's everyone's favorite string library to layer with CSS? I'm contemplating picking up CS2 for this purpose (along with picking up the Project Colossal template ).


Hands down CSS for me. Cinematic Strings 2 is not in Project Colossal unfortunately! Just so you know.


----------



## Crumbfort (Nov 1, 2021)

beyd770 said:


> Mine is Soaring Strings!


Nice! Scoping them out now.



Trash Panda said:


> CSSS. Probably not a helpful answer.


I have CSSS as well! Love it.



Evans said:


> What are you looking to add? Since you mentioned CS2, are you specifically looking for a "bigger" sound?
> 
> Is this specifically about layering with CSS's standard articulations, or are you considering adding something with techniques CSS does not provide?


Yeah, I suppose I'm after a "bigger" type sound. I would also probably like to mainly match CSS's standard articulations, if possible.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 1, 2021)

I would recommend trying out the Project Colossal template before seeking out new libraries to layer. The strings sound pretty huge with the changes in Rico's template. Check the multitude of demos in this thread.


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Nov 1, 2021)

Crumbfort said:


> Yeah, I suppose I'm after a "bigger" type sound. I would also probably like to mainly match CSS's standard articulations, if possible.


Of course, I can only suggest from libraries I own, but I’ve had no difficulty matching HWS or MSS. In particular, MSS is a great one to add since it is so much more flexible than the vast majority of the competition, so you can tailor it to beef up CSS without having to edit MIDI too much.


----------



## Crumbfort (Nov 1, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> I would recommend trying out the Project Colossal template before seeking out new libraries to layer. The strings sound pretty huge with the changes in Rico's template. Check the multitude of demos in this thread.


Very valid point right there! I've definitely got quite a bit of sample library/general gear GAS goin on right now


----------



## Crumbfort (Nov 1, 2021)

Duncan Krummel said:


> Of course, I can only suggest from libraries I own, but I’ve had no difficulty matching HWS or MSS. In particular, MSS is a great one to add since it is so much more flexible than the vast majority of the competition, so you can tailor it to beef up CSS without having to edit MIDI too much.


Ah yes, HWS! I do still have the old (diamond?) edition around somewhere. I loved the sound but I'll admit I haven't been bothered to futz around with it for a long time due to my general aversion to PLAY. Definitely could be worth revisiting!


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 1, 2021)

Crumbfort said:


> Ah yes, HWS! I do still have the old (diamond?) edition around somewhere. I loved the sound but I'll admit I haven't been bothered to futz around with it for a long time due to my general aversion to PLAY. Definitely could be worth revisiting!


Same!


----------



## gst98 (Nov 1, 2021)

Crumbfort said:


> Ah yes, HWS! I do still have the old (diamond?) edition around somewhere. I loved the sound but I'll admit I haven't been bothered to futz around with it for a long time due to my general aversion to PLAY. Definitely could be worth revisiting!


There is something about the HWS violins that cuts through a mix in big projects unlike anything else I’ve heard. Also good for adding some high end to CSS.


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Nov 1, 2021)

gst98 said:


> There is something about the HWS violins that cuts through a mix in big projects unlike anything else I’ve heard. Also good for adding some high end to CSS.


Very much so. Say what you will about the powers behind the products, but HWS is a fantastic library. I remember, actually, that in the album I posted above, I used MSS, HWS, and a few of the old EWQLSO string effects patches in a couple of the tracks and all I did was route the mics to the relevant Project Colossal stems and balance the mics by ear. Everything else just worked.


----------



## AlainTH (Nov 2, 2021)

template look and sound very interesting. if no bf sale for it i go to buy it in few time...


----------



## RMH (Nov 2, 2021)

HI, @ricoderks!

Do you have any plans to discount the template?
End of the year or Black Friday?


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 3, 2021)

AlainTH said:


> template look and sound very interesting. if no bf sale for it i go to buy it in few time...





RMH said:


> HI, @ricoderks!
> 
> Do you have any plans to discount the template?
> End of the year or Black Friday?


No Black Friday sale I'm afraid. The used plugins are probably going on sale though.

R


----------



## RMH (Nov 3, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> No Black Friday sale I'm afraid. The used plugins are probably going on sale though.


It's too sad there's no discount. 

Is it literally a used plug-in?


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 3, 2021)

RMH said:


> It's too sad there's no discount.
> 
> Is it literally a used plug-in?


Sorry I don't really understand your question here? What do you mean by a used plugin?


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 3, 2021)

RMH said:


> It's too sad there's no discount.
> 
> Is it literally a used plug-in?


He’s saying the plugins that are used in Colossal will likely be on sale for Black Friday.


----------



## AlainTH (Nov 3, 2021)

but the question was about the template which is pricey. An offer from you would not be scandalous.
the plugins are another world, no many musicians have programming competences for produce their own. a template with mix is a personnal thing everyone can do (but its is true that it can take long time) and can be shared on forums like here, (or sold in your case). Plus this forum is certainly useful also for you and you certainly got new ideas of other users (the same users you ask 149$+VAT).


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 3, 2021)

AlainTH said:


> but the question was about the template which is pricey. An offer from you would not be scandalous.
> the plugins are another world, no many musicians have programming competences for produce their own. a template with mix is a personnal thing everyone can do (but its is true that it can take long time) and can be shared on forums like here, (or sold in your case). Plus this forum is certainly useful also for you and you certainly got new ideas of other users (the same users you ask 149$+VAT).


"Musicians helping musicians" is the slogan of VI Control, yes. But @ricoderks is not just a "normal" user, he's also a guy running a business - and as such, it's for him to decide whether or not to run a sale on Black Friday. Since he stated he doesn't, it's up to you to decide whether or not you want to pay the (full) asking price for his template. Expecting a Black Friday sale from a company and then becoming a bit upset with it when there's none, is hardly fair.


----------



## Evans (Nov 3, 2021)

Agreed. And note that this is the Commercial Announcements board, for paying advertisers. It's not one of the "users chatting about stuff" boards.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 3, 2021)

AlainTH said:


> Plus this forum is certainly useful also for you and you certainly got new ideas of other users (the same users you ask 149$+VAT).


I tried that line with Spitfire Audio...didn't work too well.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 3, 2021)

AlainTH said:


> but the question was about the template which is pricey. An offer from you would not be scandalous.
> the plugins are another world, no many musicians have programming competences for produce their own. a template with mix is a personnal thing everyone can do (but its is true that it can take long time) and can be shared on forums like here, (or sold in your case). Plus this forum is certainly useful also for you and you certainly got new ideas of other users (the same users you ask 149$+VAT).


Yes, the template is pricey. It is worth it. Not only is it a template, but if you dig into the settings, it's a live-in-your-DAW master class in orchestral sample mixing. Enabling/disabling and fiddling with settings taught me more in a few days than a year+ of YouTube University.


----------



## Evans (Nov 3, 2021)

Yeah, I don't have Project Colossal, but I think some people underestimate how massive an effort a fully mixed template is. It can take months if not years to get to a point of satisfaction and flexibility.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 3, 2021)

Either you think it's worth it, or you don't. No need to to "blame" the developer/seller party, if you don't think it's worth the amount asked: just don't buy it and be done with it


----------



## AlainTH (Nov 3, 2021)

'But @ricoderks is not just a "normal" user, he's also a guy running a business'

i didnt take that fact in mind, i thought he was a 'normal' user who proposed his template, not a company which program softwares and sell products on a web site...
i continue to think a 'bonus' could be proposed to users of this forum, really, and don't regret to say that here, but i admit the tone was not very friendly and i will also think seriously about the messages lastly posted here.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 3, 2021)

AlainTH said:


> 'But @ricoderks is not just a "normal" user, he's also a guy running a business'
> 
> i didnt take that fact in mind, i thought he was a 'normal' user who proposed his template, not a company which program softwares and sell products on a web site...
> i continue to think a 'bonus' could be proposed to users of this forum, really, and don't regret to say that here, but i admit the tone was not very friendly and i will also think seriously about the messages lastly posted here.


Still, even if he was a "normal" person, he still is intitled to ask money for his work. It's not that only businesses can ask money for a product made. If i make something that is useful to others, but it requires a lot of extra time and effort (like making tutorials on it, documentation etc etc), i might also ask some in return. it's his choice, being a business owner or not.


----------



## Bear Market (Nov 3, 2021)

AlainTH said:


> i didnt take that fact in mind, i thought he was a 'normal' user who proposed his template, not a company which program softwares and sell products on a web site...
> i continue to think a 'bonus' could be proposed to users of this forum, really, and don't regret to say that here, but i admit the tone was not very friendly and i will also think seriously about the messages lastly posted here.


Why don't you spend 100+ hours tweaking and balancing a template so that it produces a highly sought-after sound with minimum effort required by the end user? When you are finished, please share it with us for free because, after all, the motto of this forum that you happen to post on is "musicians helping musicians".


----------



## AlainTH (Nov 3, 2021)

Bear Market said:


> Why don't you spend 100+ hours tweaking and balancing a template so that it produces a highly sought-after sound with minimum effort required by the end user? When you are finished, please share it with us for free because, after all, the motto of this forum that you happen to post on is "musicians helping musicians".


i said (and i know) it was a long work, i never said it was to be shared free, and it is a good thing to ask something when others can use the result of your work. i reacted when i viewed the post of someone asking if a sale would be organized (and the answer attitude). Not really for the price by itself, for me personnaly, i have planned to buy and dowload the template tomorrow, and i just bought percussion synchron bundle yesterday (and it was more money, (in absolute but less during the sale...)).
I think now users can continue their way and continue to speak of this template and i think also i had to send a personnal message at the author and not say all that here, i didnt search a lynching, neither for him nor for me.


----------



## rlundv (Nov 3, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Yes, the template is pricey. It is worth it. Not only is it a template, but if you dig into the settings, it's a live-in-your-DAW master class in orchestral sample mixing. Enabling/disabling and fiddling with settings taught me more in a few days than a year+ of YouTube University.


Can't explain how much I agree with this. I have, including YouTube Uni, spent a fair amount on pricey tutorials on orchestral mixing and composing, but this template is just something completely different.


----------



## Bear Market (Nov 3, 2021)

AlainTH said:


> i said (and i know) it was a long work, i never said it was to be shared free.


Perhaps you didn't, but it was the sentiment of entitlement that struck a nerve with me. The notion that someone should feel obliged to give up the products of his labour without compensation just because he happens to be a frequent poster on this forum. If this is the case: 



AlainTH said:


> a template with mix is a personnal thing everyone can do (but its is true that it can take long time) and can be shared on forums like here, (or sold in your case).


What stops you from doing exactly that?


----------



## AlainTH (Nov 3, 2021)

because of the time i can win, sure, but in this case i am also curious for new ideas in structure of project, and the mix and use of plugins which result at this interesting interesting.


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Nov 3, 2021)

Question about volume automation.

What do you find is the best practice for volume automation. During the writing phase or during the stem mixing phase?

@ricoderks or anyone have any thoughts or opinions on this?


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Nov 3, 2021)

Benjamin Duk said:


> Question about volume automation.
> 
> What do you find is the best practice for volume automation. During the writing phase or during the stem mixing phase?
> 
> @ricoderks or anyone have any thoughts or opinions on this?


Personally, since I’m primarily writing outside of Project Colossal and then importing the audio stems (laptop makes this a necessary step), I prioritize leveling in this order:

1. Dynamics (as recorded)
2. Intra-family (brass, strings, etc.)
3. Inter-family (across sections)
4. Globally by focus (e.g. maybe the strings and winds are more important during a section)

So volume automation, for my workflow, always happens during the mixing stage.


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Nov 3, 2021)

Duncan Krummel said:


> Personally, since I’m primarily writing outside of Project Colossal and then importing the audio stems (laptop makes this a necessary step), I prioritize leveling in this order:
> 
> 1. Dynamics (as recorded)
> 2. Intra-family (brass, strings, etc.)
> ...


Thanks for the response @Duncan Krummel, this helps a lot.

So I'm working within the Project Colossal template (worth every penny , thanks Rico).
I would usually do Points #1 - #3 (don't do any volume automation) within the Colossal template.
Then I was thinking to exports Section Stems and do Point #4 in a separate Mixing Template and use Volume Automation here to push strings higher for a section etc.

Or would you export individual Stems like Horns, Trumpets, Violin 1's into a Mix Template for more control to do Volume Automation / Final Balance?


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Nov 3, 2021)

Benjamin Duk said:


> Or would you export individual Stems like Horns, Trumpets, Violin 1's into a Mix Template for more control to do Volume Automation / Final Balance?


No problem! Certainly, working with individual stems down the mic level would give you the most control to bring up levels here and there: a ‘living mix,’ if you will. It’s a gradient all the way up to committing to bounced audio.

Since I’m working with the template adapted for the importing of audio stems, I keep everything there, and boost by section typically, if I really need to. There’s no limit, of course, to how many steps and exports you want to wrangle with. I also like to think of Project Colossal as my penultimate step, before mastering. If bouncing to stems after this mix works for you, then it works! Hell, if exporting stems after each iteration of change worked best for you, then far be it for anyone to tell you otherwise!


----------



## EwigWanderer (Nov 4, 2021)

This template is great. Price is good. And thanks for not asking more because this product is worth more in my opinion. 

I had to think very hard can I afford it. But when thinking all the hours spent trying to build my own template buying this was a right thing to do. 

I hope that there would be add-on for Spitfire Percussions or Hollywood Percussions diamond.


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Nov 4, 2021)

Duncan Krummel said:


> No problem! Certainly, working with individual stems down the mic level would give you the most control to bring up levels here and there: a ‘living mix,’ if you will. It’s a gradient all the way up to committing to bounced audio.
> 
> Since I’m working with the template adapted for the importing of audio stems, I keep everything there, and boost by section typically, if I really need to. There’s no limit, of course, to how many steps and exports you want to wrangle with. I also like to think of Project Colossal as my penultimate step, before mastering. If bouncing to stems after this mix works for you, then it works! Hell, if exporting stems after each iteration of change worked best for you, then far be it for anyone to tell you otherwise!


That makes sense. It's good to see how other approach things.

I think what I'll do is also create a Mix Template from the Colossal template similar to you for audio stems. I just need to experiment regarding the Section Stems vs Individual Instrument Stems and what works better for me.

Thanks for your insight @Duncan Krummel


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 4, 2021)

Wow! Had to catch up a bit!

Absolutely no hard feelings here for anyone. I totally understand some people questioning the costs that come with purchasing the template. I really gave it some thought since its a bloody difficult topic. I did not want to sell it for "cheap" since in my opinion its not for beginners or hobbyists anyway. So my aim was not to sell as much templates as i could. I mentioned before its my own personal core template as well for current projects. Project Colossal so far is the result of many many hours tweaking the mics, eq's and reverbs to my preference. It will not please everyone of course and its not the end goal. The intention is a nice starting point template to immediately start composing with, in my opinion, a more transparent balance than the out of the box sound. I think the way the template is set up is super flexible for mixing (or exporting stems), even with tight deadlines. For me personally Project Colossal also is a workflow approach. You can do all in the template including the mixing/mastering. But you're free to export the premade mixer busses to stems to do your mixing completely in another empty colossal session with the same routings OR do both! Anyway, I really love the support from everyone and I do still hope that the value for money is what people expected.

Best and much love!

Rico

ps: I'm a normal guy


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 4, 2021)

Benjamin Duk said:


> Question about volume automation.
> 
> What do you find is the best practice for volume automation. During the writing phase or during the stem mixing phase?
> 
> @ricoderks or anyone have any thoughts or opinions on this?


Duncan pretty much explained it already. But sometimes when I don't want to export all mics to stems but only the sum for each instrument I do a bit of automation in the composition before exporting stems for mixing. You can DM me if you'd like so I can get a bit more in depth!

Best

Rico


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Nov 4, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Duncan pretty much explained it already. But sometimes when I don't want to export all mics to stems but only the sum for each instrument I do a bit of automation in the composition before exporting stems for mixing. You can DM me if you'd like so I can get a bit more in depth!
> 
> Best
> 
> Rico


I've DM'd you @ricoderks :D


----------



## AlainTH (Nov 4, 2021)

i have ordered the template with the link yesterday, i have received just after a google-form message of this operation by mail, how proceed now?


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 4, 2021)

AlainTH said:


> i have ordered the template with the link yesterday, i have received just after a google-form message of this operation by mail, how proceed now?


Unfortunately it's a manual process. I will send you you the invoice tonight. Thank you in advance for your purchase! Much appreciated!

R


----------



## rlundv (Nov 4, 2021)

Part 2 of the Divisimate tutorial is up! More examples of using PC in realtime here


----------



## AlainTH (Nov 6, 2021)

Payment done yesterday morning I hope receive the template this Sunday, curious to try it!


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 6, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Rico, would it be a lot of work for you to post the current examples using only the mandatory plugins?
> 
> I for one would be interested in hearing how the template sounds then.
> 
> The full list of used plugins is costly, that’s why.


I'll upload some dry examples soon.


----------



## rlundv (Nov 20, 2021)

Part 3 of the Divisimate tutorial using P-C is up!
Project Files: https://cutt.ly/wR8N7e0

Hope it can be useful!


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi everyone! I finally had some spare time myself to work on a mockup with Project Colossal!
"To the Spaceport" From the movie Treasure Planet, composed by James Newton Howard.




Slightly changed some eq's to match to the reference more and changed, so its not the out of the box sound. Also added some libraries, listed at the end of the video!

EDIT: Lowered the hiss in the beginning, added Cinebrass horns and trumpets, changed violins intro to adventurous part (octaves and slightly lower velocity on csss):



Best,
Rico


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Nov 23, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Hi everyone! I finally had some spare time myself to work on a mockup with Project Colossal!
> "To the Spaceport" From the movie Treasure Planet, composed by James Newton Howard.
> 
> 
> ...



Sound great @ricoderks! Any chance you will post the project files on the Facebook Group?

Any ETA on the Percussion Expansion  ?


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 23, 2021)

Benjamin Duk said:


> Sound great @ricoderks! Any chance you will post the project files on the Facebook Group?
> 
> Any ETA on the Percussion Expansion  ?


Its already on the facebook group!
Well I'm mixing it as we speak. Hoped to finished them by the end of this month but Ive been lucky getting other jobs in the meantime. So its slightly delayed! But not that much.


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Nov 23, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Its already on the facebook group!
> Well I'm mixing it as we speak. Hoped to finished them by the end of this month but Ive been lucky getting other jobs in the meantime. So its slightly delayed! But not that much.


Ooops must have missed that, sorry  

Awesome, can't wait! Will be good to add that to the current template!


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Nov 23, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Hi everyone! I finally had some spare time myself to work on a mockup with Project Colossal!
> "To the Spaceport" From the movie Treasure Planet, composed by James Newton Howard.
> 
> 
> ...



I really like it! Especially the slow and quiet part of this piece.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 23, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Its already on the facebook group!
> Well I'm mixing it as we speak. Hoped to finished them by the end of this month but Ive been lucky getting other jobs in the meantime. So its slightly delayed! But not that much.


Sounding great! Awesome stuff. I wanted to ask on the Percussion are you adding in all of CinePerc? With the wild amount of patches are you just adding a selection of instruments? You might want to look at some updated .nki patches that Corey Pelizarri recently made available for free to address certain volume and balance issues he found in CinePerc. They are certainly now in my template. So generous of him. Here’s the video where he explains and shares the patches.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Nov 24, 2021)

Will there be Hollywood Percussions by any chance?


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Nov 24, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Its already on the facebook group!
> Well I'm mixing it as we speak. Hoped to finished them by the end of this month but Ive been lucky getting other jobs in the meantime. So its slightly delayed! But not that much.


That moment when when you're more excited about Colossal expansions more than any other Black Friday sale


----------



## rlundv (Nov 24, 2021)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> That moment when when you're more excited about Colossal expansions more than any other Black Friday sale


THIS :D


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 24, 2021)

beyd770 said:


> THIS :D


I was even thinking of going for Berlin this year, but reading about all the Sine woes has me so happy going for the template and ignoring all the other GAS.


----------



## rlundv (Nov 24, 2021)

Go To 11 said:


> I was even thinking of going for Berlin this year, but reading about all the Sine woes has me so happy going for the template and ignoring all the other GAS.


You will NOT regret going for PC. Best investement I ever did in the sampleworld.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 24, 2021)

beyd770 said:


> You will NOT regret going for PC. Best investement I ever did in the sampleworld.


Thanks! I'm going to get the plugins first on (hopefully) sales this weekend, and then get the template next week.


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 24, 2021)

Go To 11 said:


> Sounding great! Awesome stuff. I wanted to ask on the Percussion are you adding in all of CinePerc? With the wild amount of patches are you just adding a selection of instruments? You might want to look at some updated .nki patches that Corey Pelizarri recently made available for free to address certain volume and balance issues he found in CinePerc. They are certainly now in my template. So generous of him. Here’s the video where he explains and shares the patches.



I only have CORE. Shame they discontinued the 4 separate cinepercs. Never upgraded.


EwigWanderer said:


> Will there be Hollywood Percussions by any chance?


Probably! Same as above: didn't upgrade to OPUS though...
Rock the good old Diamond Percussion!



Go To 11 said:


> I was even thinking of going for Berlin this year, but reading about all the Sine woes has me so happy going for the template and ignoring all the other GAS.


Can only recommend watching all Colossal Video's to give you the best impression of what the template's sound is capable of. 

Best,

Rico


----------



## emilio_n (Nov 24, 2021)

I think the perfect percussion for Project Colossal until CS percussion will be ready is True Strike with the new version just released.
And because is the one I have already 😅


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 25, 2021)

Just got Cinematic Rooms for $77.40 by stacking my coupons from Seventh Heaven and HD cart. Colossal, here I come!


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 25, 2021)

Soothe2 is now on sale too if anyone else has it on their list! https://oeksound.com/plugins/soothe2/


----------



## inthevoid (Nov 29, 2021)

Taken the plunge on Project Colossal after getting some great deals on the required plugins this BF. Really looking forward to testing this out! Loving the sound from all of the demos on this thread.


----------



## Raymoland (Dec 1, 2021)

Also bought it on Monday.... Haven't heard back yet - I'm sure you are busy but I'm so keen to starting playing with it!


----------



## ricoderks (Dec 1, 2021)

Raymoland said:


> Also bought it on Monday.... Haven't heard back yet - I'm sure you are busy but I'm so keen to starting playing with it!


Yes sorry about that! I'll send you the invoice tomorrow morning! Wish I could automate the process  thanks in advance!


----------



## JHughesMusic (Dec 1, 2021)

Just filled out the google form and finally finished reading through this thread. Incredible, incredible stuff @ricoderks !!! This is exactly the sort of thing I've been looking for to get a boost on template building and learning orchestral sample processing. Can't wait to dig in!


----------



## Raymoland (Dec 2, 2021)

Dang it, I hate being a noob... 
Opened the template. (Cubase KS version 1.2). Nothing coming out of stereo out. I'm missing something on the routing. All the instruments load and the plugins are all there. If I change the routing to go straight from the instrument track to stereo out it plays fine but of course bypasses all the reverb etc). If I leave it as the default routing, the audio isn't making it to the first stem. So for example, horn A shows a signal when playing my keyboard and I can hear what I'm playing if I change the output to Stereo Out in the mixer. But if I leave it as it was set to Horn Stem, I hear nothing and the Horn Stem doesn't show a signal. I'm missing something really basic, but what is it? 
Thanks!


----------



## ricoderks (Dec 3, 2021)

Raymoland said:


> Dang it, I hate being a noob...
> Opened the template. (Cubase KS version 1.2). Nothing coming out of stereo out. I'm missing something on the routing. All the instruments load and the plugins are all there. If I change the routing to go straight from the instrument track to stereo out it plays fine but of course bypasses all the reverb etc). If I leave it as the default routing, the audio isn't making it to the first stem. So for example, horn A shows a signal when playing my keyboard and I can hear what I'm playing if I change the output to Stereo Out in the mixer. But if I leave it as it was set to Horn Stem, I hear nothing and the Horn Stem doesn't show a signal. I'm missing something really basic, but what is it?
> Thanks!


Probably a plugin you don't have. Please alt/option click the inserts on the group stems, and master busses. Then enable them one by one. Must either be that or just a faulty plugin.
DM me if you want!


----------



## aka70 (Dec 3, 2021)

I'm pretty sure it is Precedence. When in demo mode, if it's more than 8 instances used in the same time the audio stops.


----------



## Raymoland (Dec 3, 2021)

aka70 said:


> I'm pretty sure it is Precedence. When in demo mode, if it's more than 8 instances used in the same time the audio stops.


Thanks both! That was it. I had bought Precendence for BF and installed it but hadn't entered the serial number. All good now! Can't wait to explore this.....


----------



## AlainTH (Dec 8, 2021)

what are the differences in cubase projects 1.0, 1.1 and 1.2?


----------



## ricoderks (Dec 8, 2021)

AlainTH said:


> what are the differences in cubase projects 1.0, 1.1 and 1.2?


Hi Alain! 1.0 Had some small tweaks done so 1,1 is an small update to that version. Using the old CSW 1.0. After the Cinematic Studio Woodwinds update came out you needed to download the library over. Kontakt even sees it as a "new" Library. So i had to manually remake the woodwind section. That is 1.2.

Cheers!


----------



## Raymoland (Dec 8, 2021)

Running into stuttering issues with a fairly large project. Not totally unexpected. I have all the sample libraries on the same NVME SSD. Would it help to spread them across drives? I have other SSDs but this is the only NVME. I have 64GB Ram, before I splash on more ram, should I rearrange the drives?


----------



## Symfoniq (Dec 8, 2021)

Is Precedence abandonware at this point? The product page talks about a future macOS Catalina update. That's a long time ago!


----------



## ricoderks (Dec 8, 2021)

Raymoland said:


> Running into stuttering issues with a fairly large project. Not totally unexpected. I have all the sample libraries on the same NVME SSD. Would it help to spread them across drives? I have other SSDs but this is the only NVME. I have 64GB Ram, before I splash on more ram, should I rearrange the drives?


Absolutely. Also maybe while composing disable heavy cpu plugins. So you can work in lower buffer. When mixing increase buffer so you can enable all plugins. Thats how i do it.



Symfoniq said:


> Is Precedence abandonware at this point? The product page talks about a future macOS Catalina update. That's a long time ago!


Certainly hope not! Its a great plugin!


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 8, 2021)

Symfoniq said:


> Is Precedence abandonware at this point? The product page talks about a future macOS Catalina update. That's a long time ago!


Looks they are lazy to update the webpage because I wrote them and they told me that even they are checking the way to make it Apple silicon native.

Working perfect on BigSur for me.


----------



## AlainTH (Dec 9, 2021)

For the precedence the demo whivch is dowloadable don't work with more than 8 output so i have to buy the compete version. soon.
For the stems reverbs it would be nice to have presets or sceenshots for cinematics room pro since presets of standard version aren't pro compatibles and i don't want to install the standard one (for the room and tail reverb i can copy what i can see on screens of the video joined in colossal project files). if someone can post it...


----------



## ricoderks (Dec 9, 2021)

AlainTH said:


> For the precedence the demo whivch is dowloadable don't work with more than 8 output so i have to buy the compete version. soon.
> For the stems reverbs it would be nice to have presets or sceenshots for cinematics room pro since presets of standard version aren't pro compatibles and i don't want to install the standard one (for the room and tail reverb i can copy what i can see on screens of the video joined in colossal project files). if someone can post it...


Hi Alain!

I've uploaded them to your access link. You'll find them in the Plugin presets/cinematic rooms folder!
Thanks for your patience!  

Best,

Rico


----------



## DLMusic2013 (Dec 12, 2021)

I just wanted to come here and say that Project Colossal has been one of the best purchases so far of my entire career. I'm not a pure orchestral composer (I mainly do hybrid trailer-y things) but i've spent so much time, energy, money and effort studying orchestral mixing and programming (as well as writing), bought so many online courses, so many string libraries....Not because i'm trying to create William's-esque scores and compositions but because when I DO incorporate orchestra into my trailer music, I want it to be professional quality.

Mixing strings has always been a struggle, especially in a busy, dynamic mix. I can honestly say i learned more from the PC mixing template than I have with any other course. I bought it mostly bc I owned CSS already and I loved the demos, but being able to study the volume and eq choices has been incredible. I tweaked the template to suit my needs and now I know when I write, I have a balanced, consistent and clear string sound to work with. I can layer other libraries if I need, I can tweak EQ or add plugins to get the CSS balance to sit in my mix, but the joy of being able to start writing with a baseline amazing string sound was worth. every. penny. 

Thank you so much Rico!!!!


----------



## ricoderks (Dec 13, 2021)

DLMusic2013 said:


> I just wanted to come here and say that Project Colossal has been one of the best purchases so far of my entire career. I'm not a pure orchestral composer (I mainly do hybrid trailer-y things) but i've spent so much time, energy, money and effort studying orchestral mixing and programming (as well as writing), bought so many online courses, so many string libraries....Not because i'm trying to create William's-esque scores and compositions but because when I DO incorporate orchestra into my trailer music, I want it to be professional quality.
> 
> Mixing strings has always been a struggle, especially in a busy, dynamic mix. I can honestly say i learned more from the PC mixing template than I have with any other course. I bought it mostly bc I owned CSS already and I loved the demos, but being able to study the volume and eq choices has been incredible. I tweaked the template to suit my needs and now I know when I write, I have a balanced, consistent and clear string sound to work with. I can layer other libraries if I need, I can tweak EQ or add plugins to get the CSS balance to sit in my mix, but the joy of being able to start writing with a baseline amazing string sound was worth. every. penny.
> 
> Thank you so much Rico!!!!


----------



## odod (Dec 13, 2021)

does this one comes with the demo project file as well?


----------



## ricoderks (Dec 13, 2021)

odod said:


> does this one comes with the demo project file as well?


There is no demo file. But I recently uploaded my cubase project from the Treasure Planet mockup to the facebook user group.


----------



## rlundv (Dec 20, 2021)

I made a new orchestral piece with a slightly modified PC-template. It includes instruments from EW OPUS (harp, trombones a2, celeste, violins18) and a different master EQ. Hope you like it!


----------



## DLMusic2013 (Dec 25, 2021)

Has anyone run into trouble getting Waves plugins to work in VEPro 7? I have Waves V13 and VEPro7 will not load wavesshell so I can get plugins to load. I've seen some workarounds online to use shell2vst and VSTWrapper to wrap the individual plugins so that VEPro can see them but they haven't worked either. 

I noticed in Rico's VEPro 7 template that the Waves plugins are loaded so i'm curious how you got this to work???


----------



## Supremo (Jan 2, 2022)

Is there a Reaper template available for Project Colossal?


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Feb 8, 2022)

@ricoderks Any ETA / updates on the Percussion Expansion?


----------



## samphony (Feb 8, 2022)

ricoderks said:


> There is no demo file. But I recently uploaded my cubase project from the Treasure Planet mockup to the facebook user group.


Hi Rico,

Could you also load the project into gdrive?
I don’t use Facebook any longer. 

Thanks


----------



## versko19 (Mar 3, 2022)

Finally had a chance to incorporate PC into my workflow, and incorporate its routing into a brand new template for myself - and damn is it ever great. I tried to do a bunch of matching with BBCSO, and NSS as well to have layering options, and it is running so smoothly together and sounds great! 

Duncan's LPX version also had a bunch of pre-routed stuff that I adapted which has made mixing, and organization even more of a breeze. 

It took some time but this has been such a great purchase.


----------



## onnomusic (Mar 4, 2022)

DLMusic2013 said:


> I just wanted to come here and say that Project Colossal has been one of the best purchases so far of my entire career. I'm not a pure orchestral composer (I mainly do hybrid trailer-y things) but i've spent so much time, energy, money and effort studying orchestral mixing and programming (as well as writing), bought so many online courses, so many string libraries....Not because i'm trying to create William's-esque scores and compositions but because when I DO incorporate orchestra into my trailer music, I want it to be professional quality.
> 
> Mixing strings has always been a struggle, especially in a busy, dynamic mix. I can honestly say i learned more from the PC mixing template than I have with any other course. I bought it mostly bc I owned CSS already and I loved the demos, but being able to study the volume and eq choices has been incredible. I tweaked the template to suit my needs and now I know when I write, I have a balanced, consistent and clear string sound to work with. I can layer other libraries if I need, I can tweak EQ or add plugins to get the CSS balance to sit in my mix, but the joy of being able to start writing with a baseline amazing string sound was worth. every. penny.
> 
> Thank you so much Rico!!!!


That’s. Dope! 
Do you use any other string libraries in your template??? Was curious if this could be used as a “guide” to balance other string libraries as well if that
Makes sense  

Thanks.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Mar 10, 2022)

onnomusic said:


> That’s. Dope!
> Do you use any other string libraries in your template??? Was curious if this could be used as a “guide” to balance other string libraries as well if that
> Makes sense
> 
> Thanks.


Yes it’s makes sense. It’s a great tool for mixing other libraries as well. My best purchase in this last decade.


----------



## versko19 (Mar 23, 2022)

Colossal has fulfilled my dreams of stacking 5 string libraries together


----------



## hsindermann (Mar 25, 2022)

Hi Rico,

I'm interested in this as I am using the CS series primarily (plus Berlin Perc and Strezov Choirs) - especially the way you set up the mics and eq'd everything. But I am a Reaper user and have dumped Vienna Pro. So I could not use the template you provide directly. Would the content - videos, presets, descriptions - still get me enough information to set up my own template in the way you did in Cubase, with the mic positions and EQ settings etc? So guess I'm asking is: Is there enough information provided to re-do the template, without actually being able to use the template?


----------



## MA-Simon (Mar 25, 2022)

Is the Cineperc Option still in the cards? Would love to get a percussion update eventually. (CSP seems to be years away still).


----------



## runningruan (Apr 15, 2022)

Hello everyone! Loving the sound of the template, it is beautiful out of the box. I have a couple of questions:

1. Is it normal to be experiencing fairly long load and save times? It takes me about 7 minutes to open a session using the template, and each time I hit save, which I do very often, it will take about 16 seconds. I'm on Cubase 11, MacBook Pro Intel i9, 64GB RAM, Catalina. Just wondering if that is normal, and I can live with that, or if there's anything I should be doing to optimize it. 

2. Anyone using this template with an M1 Mac? Does everything work well for you?

Thank you!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Apr 15, 2022)

runningruan said:


> Hello everyone! Loving the sound of the template, it is beautiful out of the box. I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Is it normal to be experiencing fairly long load and save times? It takes me about 7 minutes to open a session using the template, and each time I hit save, which I do very often, it will take about 16 seconds. I'm on Cubase 11, MacBook Pro Intel i9, 64GB RAM, Catalina. Just wondering if that is normal, and I can live with that, or if there's anything I should be doing to optimize it.
> 
> ...


Did you exclude sample library folders from your antivirus program?

I know, it’s unrelated to using the CS template. But I still thought I’d throw it out there just in case it can help

Many people report that doing the above can help significantly with loading times of samples.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 15, 2022)

MA-Simon said:


> Is the Cineperc Option still in the cards? Would love to get a percussion update eventually. (CSP seems to be years away still).


Apparently yes - will include updates to other instrument sections as well (in terms of the EQ, mix). But all updates will only be for the VEP version which is a real shame IMO.


----------



## ricoderks (Apr 23, 2022)

Hello everyone,

I wanted to share another fantastic demo by Julien & Vitaly Jardon.
They composed this piece with a live accordeon and some added libraries.
Programmed and mixed with Project Colossal:



Cheers!


----------



## Gingerbread (Apr 30, 2022)

Has anyone made a comparison between a Colossal version of a song, vs a standard out-of-the-box CS version? Especially something that includes the brass?


----------



## ricoderks (Apr 30, 2022)

Gingerbread said:


> Hi Rico, I have two questions:
> 
> 1. Is there now a Logic version? In the first few posts, you said there wouldn't be one, but I notice that the payment form has Logic listed. Is there a Logic version after all?
> 
> ...


Hi Gingerbread!

1) Yes there is! It was mentioned a couple pages back on the thread already 
@Duncan Krummel "ported" the Cubase version to Logic X. Its the exact same template.

2) There is a comparison on page 12 of the short Studio One teaser music. I dont know how to link it in this message. But its easy to find.

Best,

Rico


----------



## Gingerbread (Apr 30, 2022)

ricoderks said:


> Hi Gingerbread!
> 
> 1) Yes there is! It was mentioned a couple pages back on the thread already
> @Duncan Krummel "ported" the Cubase version to Logic X. Its the exact same template.
> ...


Perfect, thank you!


----------



## Duncan Krummel (May 2, 2022)

Gingerbread said:


> Has anyone made a comparison between a Colossal version of a song, vs a standard out-of-the-box CS version? Especially something that includes the brass?


Just as Rico said! If you'd like a few more comparisons, I put this dropbox together with a demo I've used a few times before for each main orchestral section. I quickly 'mastered' each track in Ozone to level match everything, but there's also a folder with all of the direct, raw exports from both so you can compare how you'd like. Hope this helps!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lckyfaym6p5gjn4/AAA6RIjN9dC-faWELlL375V0a?dl=0


----------



## Gingerbread (May 2, 2022)

Duncan Krummel said:


> Just as Rico said! If you'd like a few more comparisons, I put this dropbox together with a demo I've used a few times before for each main orchestral section. I quickly 'mastered' each track in Ozone to level match everything, but there's also a folder with all of the direct, raw exports from both so you can compare how you'd like. Hope this helps!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lckyfaym6p5gjn4/AAA6RIjN9dC-faWELlL375V0a?dl=0


That's really helpful, thank you! And a really beautiful piece of music too!


----------



## Aitcpiano (May 8, 2022)

How do you have the reverbs set up in the template? Do you have separate reverbs tails for the shorts and longs?


----------



## ricoderks (May 8, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> How do you have the reverbs set up in the template? Do you have separate reverbs tails for the shorts and longs?


Room reverb, hall reverb, longer fx reverb


----------



## Aitcpiano (May 8, 2022)

ricoderks said:


> Room reverb, hall reverb, longer fx reverb


Ok cool, do you have the reverbs set-up per group track/section. So a set of reverbs for each section or just three main reverb tracks were you then send individual tracks or section group track to the three main reverb tracks?


----------



## ricoderks (May 8, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> Ok cool, do you have the reverbs set-up per group track/section. So a set of reverbs for each section or just three main reverb tracks were you then send individual tracks or section group track to the three main reverb tracks?


Not per group, if i want I can do that after bouncing stems. So i use 3 in the 'composing' workflow.


----------



## Aitcpiano (May 8, 2022)

ricoderks said:


> Not per group, if i want I can do that after bouncing stems. So i use 3 in the 'composing' workflow.


Ok cool thanks sounds good, been considering getting the template  I assume your room type reverb is the one with the more short type reverb tails and then the larger room reverb has a longer tail and you've essentially set up different group send levels depending if you want a closer or further back sound per group.


----------



## curry36 (Jun 4, 2022)

Impressive work!

What percussion and choir libraries would be needed for the template? I really liked the percussion sound of your demos!

Also, how is the workflow with Divisimate when you got each instrument as an A and B option in the template?


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 4, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> Ok cool thanks sounds good, been considering getting the template  I assume your room type reverb is the one with the more short type reverb tails and then the larger room reverb has a longer tail and you've essentially set up different group send levels depending if you want a closer or further back sound per group.


Correct, sort of 



curry36 said:


> Impressive work!
> 
> What percussion and choir libraries would be needed for the template? I really liked the percussion sound of your demos!
> 
> Also, how is the workflow with Divisimate when you got each instrument as an A and B option in the template?


There is NO percussionor CHOIR included in the template. Thats up to the end user so far. When CSPerc comes out. I'll implement that and send an update for everyone. 

I've used true strike / Cineperc (core) mostly for the current demo's.
There is also NO workflow for divisimate. Also something for the end user. 

BUT the way i've set it up is all "A" tracks have legato ON. All "B" patches have it turned off. I assume it should be fairly easy to set up divisimate to use the corresponding track.

Best,
Rico


----------



## Evans (Jun 4, 2022)

ricoderks said:


> When CSPerc comes out. I'll implement that and send an update for everyone.
> 
> I've used true strike / Cineperc (core) mostly for the current demo's.


Are the expansions with True Strike and CinePerc Core still planned? Those were last mentioned, I think, about a year ago.


----------



## chlady (Jun 4, 2022)

Just wondering if there might be a Digital Performer 11 version coming out any time soon ?


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 4, 2022)

Evans said:


> Are the expansions with True Strike and CinePerc Core still planned? Those were last mentioned, I think, about a year ago.


Absolutely. Other projects kept (and keep) coming up. Something I cant talk about at the moment.



chlady said:


> Just wondering if there might be a Digital Performer 11 version coming out any time soon ?


No DP version unfortunately, sorry! Vienna Ensemble Pro would be your best option.


----------



## filmcomp (Jun 6, 2022)

Little confused on how to purchase this product, filled out a google form, but havent recieved anything....Is this product out yet, am i supposed to recieve some sorta email or anything. Thanks for the help


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 6, 2022)

filmcomp said:


> Little confused on how to purchase this product, filled out a google form, but havent recieved anything....Is this product out yet, am i supposed to recieve some sorta email or anything. Thanks for the help


Hi filmcomp!

Its a manual process unfortunately. Its mentioned after filling in the form. It can take 3-4 days to process. Ill make sure to do the invoice tomorrow!
Thanks in advance and thank you for your understanding.

Best,

R


----------



## filmcomp (Jun 6, 2022)

ricoderks said:


> Hi filmcomp!
> 
> Its a manual process unfortunately. Its mentioned after filling in the form. It can take 3-4 days to process. Ill make sure to do the invoice tomorrow!
> Thanks in advance and thank you for your understanding.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Juulu (Jun 6, 2022)

Duncan Krummel said:


> Just as Rico said! If you'd like a few more comparisons, I put this dropbox together with a demo I've used a few times before for each main orchestral section. I quickly 'mastered' each track in Ozone to level match everything, but there's also a folder with all of the direct, raw exports from both so you can compare how you'd like. Hope this helps!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lckyfaym6p5gjn4/AAA6RIjN9dC-faWELlL375V0a?dl=0


Thanks for that and great composition. It was really beautiful. I would love to hear it altogether unless that isn't what's intended.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jun 26, 2022)

Trying to use this IN Cubase but my Kontakt instances are bugged and look like this. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks....


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jun 26, 2022)

Kevperry777 said:


> Trying to use this IN Cubase but my Kontakt instances are bugged and look like this. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks....


Are you using VePro? In VePro Kontakt instances look like this when they are not yet connected to the DAW project. As soon as it is connected to the DAW the interface will be initialized.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jun 26, 2022)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Are you using VePro? In VePro Kontakt instances look like this when they are not yet connected to the DAW project. As soon as it is connected to the DAW the interface will be initialized.


I’m actually just in the Cubase version.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jun 26, 2022)

i get that bug. I'm not sure how to fix it, but maybe reload the instrument


----------



## JohannesR (Jun 26, 2022)

Kevperry777 said:


> Trying to use this IN Cubase but my Kontakt instances are bugged and look like this. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks....


Open the “audio connections” window in Cubase, and configure your output buses. Done!


----------



## clonewar (Jul 3, 2022)

I haven't gone back through this entire thread, so apologies if these questions have already been answered (probably multiple times)...

I see that there's a VE Pro template, are there any differences or limitations with the VEP template compared to Cubase or S1? 

Is the template setup to use one track per instrument? I recall seeing the mention of separate tracks for legato instruments and want to make sure that that would be optional. 

Will we have access to the EQ and reverb plugin settings if we want to use alternate plugins? Especially for reverb and spatialization, I might use alternate reverbs and Spat instead.

Thanks!


----------



## emilio_n (Sep 2, 2022)

Hi there!
First of all, Congrats @ricoderks , for the super fast update of Colossal Template to the new CSS 1.7.

I am trying to set up the template on my new Mac Studio, and I wonder if you thought about replacing 2cAudio Precedence with something similar. After the ugly fighting between the developers that everybody read in several forums, I am afraid that Precedence will never have an Apple Silicon compatible version. Any advice about what alternative use?

Thanks!
Looking forward to the True Strike addon


----------



## sathyva (Sep 2, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> Hi there!
> First of all, Congrats @ricoderks , for the super fast update of Colossal Template to the new CSS 1.7.
> 
> I am trying to set up the template on my new Mac Studio, and I wonder if you thought about replacing 2cAudio Precedence with something similar. After the ugly fighting between the developers that everybody read in several forums, I am afraid that Precedence will never have an Apple Silicon compatible version. Any advice about what alternative use?
> ...


Hope it will be replaced by this :








Berlin Studio - Samplicity


The beautiful acoustics of the famous Teldex recording studio captured with three high grade microphone sets. Now available with more than 20% introduction discount!




samplicity.com





But we have to wait for the release on october :(

In the meantime, some tweakings on CSS 1.7 and the new template will keep me busy


----------



## emilio_n (Sep 2, 2022)

sathyva said:


> Hope it will be replaced by this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this something similar to MIR3D of VSL?


----------



## pcohen12 (Sep 2, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> I am trying to set up the template on my new Mac Studio, and I wonder if you thought about replacing 2cAudio Precedence with something similar. After the ugly fighting between the developers that everybody read in several forums, I am afraid that Precedence will never have an Apple Silicon compatible version. Any advice about what alternative use?


Also curious about this! The 2CAudio store/customer login site (https://www.designersound.com/) has also been down for a while, which doesn't bode well for _any _kind of future for these plugins 😳



emilio_n said:


> Looking forward to the True Strike addon


+100 😁


----------



## sathyva (Sep 3, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> Is this something similar to MIR3D of VSL?


Yes but only with Teldex studio IRs


----------



## Saxer (Sep 4, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> I am trying to set up the template on my new Mac Studio, and I wonder if you thought about replacing 2cAudio Precedence with something similar. After the ugly fighting between the developers that everybody read in several forums, I am afraid that Precedence will never have an Apple Silicon compatible version.


Yepp... I mailed to 2C Audio twice and asked about a possible Apple Silicon update. No answer at all.


----------



## emilio_n (Sep 4, 2022)

Saxer said:


> Yepp... I mailed to 2C Audio twice and asked about a possible Apple Silicon update. No answer at all.


Me too... 
So time to find alternatives. I can get MIR3D at a good discount now during the EDU promotion or wait to see how Berlin Studio is. I like how it looks MIR3D, but maybe it is overkill for me. I don't have any VI old VSL instruments recorded in the silent stage...


----------



## 0909141 (Sep 5, 2022)

@ricoderks !
I was scrolling these threads and found that you mentioned 'expansions' for this template.
Is that meaning other libraries could be compatible in these projects?
Do you happen to have a plan for this still now?


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 5, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> Me too...
> So time to find alternatives. I can get MIR3D at a good discount now during the EDU promotion or wait to see how Berlin Studio is. I like how it looks MIR3D, but maybe it is overkill for me. I don't have any VI old VSL instruments recorded in the silent stage...


MIR is awesome with any relatively dry libraries you want to put into a bigger space. 

It also works well for a Precedence-like effect if you solo the dry signal, but it’s pretty pricey if you’re not planning on making full use of its feature set.


----------



## ricoderks (Sep 6, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> Hi there!
> First of all, Congrats @ricoderks , for the super fast update of Colossal Template to the new CSS 1.7.
> 
> I am trying to set up the template on my new Mac Studio, and I wonder if you thought about replacing 2cAudio Precedence with something similar. After the ugly fighting between the developers that everybody read in several forums, I am afraid that Precedence will never have an Apple Silicon compatible version. Any advice about what alternative use?
> ...


Hi man! 

Yes thats really unfortunate. I reconsider this for that apple silicon reason. I HOPE they will make this update since precedence is really unique. Mir or Berlin Studio are specialized convolution verbs. Also with some spatial options but precedence could just make it sound as if the recording was really more left or right ish. 

Currently working in the site (finally!)
V2, percussion will be available pretty soon.



0909141 said:


> @ricoderks !
> I was scrolling these threads and found that you mentioned 'expansions' for this template.
> Is that meaning other libraries could be compatible in these projects?
> Do you happen to have a plan for this still now?


Absolutely. Just was lucky to work on other projects. Something that really did not happen when i made the first project colossal, lol haha.

Best,

R


----------



## ricoderks (Sep 6, 2022)

Kevperry777 said:


> Trying to use this IN Cubase but my Kontakt instances are bugged and look like this. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks....


What happens inside kontakt standalone? I only get this when using vienna and are not connected.

Maybe try batch resaving? Not sure if the nkc will be linked properly again. If not, mail Alex. He is super quick!


----------



## Gabriel S. (Sep 6, 2022)

ricoderks said:


> Hi man!
> 
> Yes thats really unfortunate. I reconsider this for that apple silicon reason. I HOPE they will make this update since precedence is really unique. Mir or Berlin Studio are specialized convolution verbs. Also with some spatial options but precedence could just make it sound as if the recording was really more left or right ish.



Let's see because at the moment you can't even buy the plugin. The store doesn't work for me at least.


----------



## Braymen (Sep 6, 2022)

Just wondering, does this work for Cubase 12 yet? I'm looking to probably pick this up for all my CSS libraries. Really great work!


----------



## rlundv (Sep 6, 2022)

Braymen said:


> Just wondering, does this work for Cubase 12 yet? I'm looking to probably pick this up for all my CSS libraries. Really great work!


Do you mean the plugin recently discussed or the template in total? I run both the plugin and the full template on Cubase 12 on a Windows-machine, and it works flawlessly.


----------



## Braymen (Sep 6, 2022)

rlundv said:


> Do you mean the plugin recently discussed or the template in total? I run both the plugin and the full template on Cubase 12 on a Windows-machine, and it works flawlessly.


I was wondering with the template, but that's good to know it works! Planning to pick it up than . I do see that the 2caudio plugin site seems a bit broken still... When I hit purchase, I see it brings you to a weird login page. Not sure if there's a better site to get it from or an alternative. I might need to read through the thread!


----------



## rlundv (Sep 6, 2022)

Braymen said:


> I was wondering with the template, but that's good to know it works! Planning to pick it up than . I do see that the 2caudio plugin site seems a bit broken still... When I hit purchase, I see it brings you to a weird login page. Not sure if there's a better site to get it from or an alternative. I might need to read through the thread!


Yes, heard about that! Such a shame, since the plugin is very good. Hope it's possible to buy it from another site!


----------



## Gabriel S. (Sep 7, 2022)

rlundv said:


> Yes, heard about that! Such a shame, since the plugin is very good. Hope it's possible to buy it from another site!


I have seen searching but I can't find it anywhere else...I guess the only way is to send them an email


----------



## emilio_n (Sep 7, 2022)

Gabriel S. said:


> I have seen searching but I can't find it anywhere else...I guess the only way is to send them an email


I am afraid that I will need to find another alternative. Maybe Mir if I can find a way to work on the Colossal template as I invested a lot in Synchron last year and I think I will use it for other templates/projects.

I hope @ricoderks can give some support now that Precedence looks dying slowly. :-(


----------



## ricoderks (Sep 7, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> I am afraid that I will need to find another alternative. Maybe Mir if I can find a way to work on the Colossal template as I invested a lot in Synchron last year and I think I will use it for other templates/projects.
> 
> I hope @ricoderks can give some support now that Precedence looks dying slowly. :-(


Ill try to come up with a solution asap. Definitely not MIR. Its way too expensive for what it needs to do in the Colossal template. For now, Im still using precedence, also for the updates.


----------



## ricoderks (Sep 7, 2022)

Hi all!

I finally have the site finished!
Purchasing and subscribing to newsletter can be done here:

projectcolossal.com

Cheers!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Sep 7, 2022)

Hi Rico, congrats with your site and the template work!

I have been reading this thread back for a couple of pages and this is really interesting. When I was composing and recording with my setup, I always used a template approach.

With respect to the 2CAudio product, I can't judge how effective it is, but I get the impression that it is based on psycho-acoustical phenomena and can create something that our brain interprets as localization. I would love to dive into it more, but my time is so limited at the moment.

Since Berlin Studio was also mentioned, I'd like to add that it also has "positioning" capacities:

The early reflections and reverb tails are processed independently, but in perfect sync, so if you want to position an instrument "into" the hall, you can just use the ERs from one or more mics and add a separate reverb tail somewhere later in the routing setup; which might be a Berlin Studio tail-only, to make it match the perceived size of the hall/stage.

It is also possible to time-align the microphones with the source, as if you are using a spot microphone with a delay line. This makes the source and first ERs overlap, a "trick" used by some classical mixing engineers. This can be done using the pre-delay on the source channel, or with a global switch, that "pulls" all impulse responses forward to the first ER in the Decca center mic). This approach tends to smoothen and merge the transients of the source signal with the early reflections. For me this reduces the need to apply EQ on the source signal.

The plugin is quite light for a convolution-based processor and you can run quite some instances at the same time. At least some serious studying and hard work has paid off  Running only ERs will allow for many more instances.

Success and kind regards,
Peter


----------



## EricValette (Sep 7, 2022)

Not very original, but here's a new test of CSS 1.7 "runs" on the beginning of "Hedwig's Theme" (programmed with the fabulous "Project Colossal Template")


----------



## ricoderks (Sep 7, 2022)

Peter Emanuel Roos said:


> Hi Rico, congrats with your site and the template work!
> 
> I have been reading this thread back for a couple of pages and this is really interesting. When I was composing and recording with my setup, I always used a template approach.
> 
> ...


Well. I didn't pre-order without the possibility of implementing Berlin Studio. Wink. Wink. I think the concept is really really awesome. I discovered the transient alignment while working on colossal 2. I absolutely love this and that you include this concept in Berlin Studio! Precedence must been psycho acoustics. Sort of haas effect but more complex. It does the job really well. But it does not add ER or Tail. 

Good luck with the release. Looking forward to it!

R


----------



## bashi (Sep 7, 2022)

Hey Rico ! Just wanted to let you know I just put an order through the new website and the user experience was great and got the files immediately. 
I placed an order through the google form a few days ago that I won't need anymore ! Excited to dig in. 

+1 to looking for an alternative to Precedence, or seeking to get an answer for M1 support/shop coming back up.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Sep 7, 2022)

ricoderks said:


> ... I discovered the transient alignment while working on colossal 2. I absolutely love this and that you include this concept in Berlin Studio! ...


So funny, I have been using this "trick" in my templates for many years (that already contained my Teldex IRs with other convolvers), but only since 2 weeks I have been using this "transients merging" term myself. I think it is probably a good summary of what happens.


----------



## ricoderks (Sep 7, 2022)

bashi said:


> Hey Rico ! Just wanted to let you know I just put an order through the new website and the user experience was great and got the files immediately.
> I placed an order through the google form a few days ago that I won't need anymore ! Excited to dig in.
> 
> +1 to looking for an alternative to Precedence, or seeking to get an answer for M1 support/shop coming back up.


Ah perfect! Haha you're quick. Glad to hear it went smoothly! If you want join the FB group!


----------



## handz (Sep 7, 2022)

Wow, I found out about this just now, the first demo from the original post is so nice. Sad that it works only with pro version of Cubase :(


----------



## ricoderks (Sep 7, 2022)

handz said:


> Wow, I found out about this just now, the first demo from the original post is so nice. Sad that it works only with pro version of Cubase :(


Yes sorry! VCA faders are only in pro! Besides that it should work. Just a bit more work to control close mic automation.


----------



## Braymen (Sep 13, 2022)

I just got an email from 2CAudio that precedence should be back up. I was told that they were fixing a security vulnerability and that’s what took so long.


----------



## ricoderks (Sep 13, 2022)

Braymen said:


> I just got an email from 2CAudio that precedence should be back up. I was told that they were fixing a security vulnerability and that’s what took so long.


Wow thanks for the update!


----------



## rer0dgers (Sep 22, 2022)

I cannot wait to see how the EW Hollywood Opus Expansion will be integrated. That's 95% of my template right there. I'm buying Fabfilter Pro-Q right now to be ready. I'll probably use iZotope Suite for everything else as long as I understand how you used them.


----------



## Bender-offender (Oct 10, 2022)

Maybe I missed it, but does the ‘Colossal’ template have an update to accommodate CSS 1.7?


----------



## pcohen12 (Oct 10, 2022)

Bender-offender said:


> Maybe I missed it, but does the ‘Colossal’ template have an update to accommodate CSS 1.7?


It does! @ricoderks and @Duncan Krummel knocked the updates out super quickly after 1.7 came out 🙂


----------



## Bender-offender (Oct 10, 2022)

pcohen12 said:


> It does! @ricoderks and @Duncan Krummel knocked the updates out super quickly after 1.7 came out 🙂


Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Oct 10, 2022)

pcohen12 said:


> It does! @ricoderks and @Duncan Krummel knocked the updates out super quickly after 1.7 came out 🙂


Hey dawg. Skyline, gold star or camp Washington?


----------



## pcohen12 (Oct 11, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Hey dawg. Skyline, gold star or camp Washington?


😁 I'd say Skyline, as that's the only one of those I've gotten to in person so far! You?


----------



## Zouzixx (Oct 11, 2022)

Hello I saw that you were preparing a TEMPLATE for OPUS on studio one, is it finished soon? I'm interested  bye


----------



## ricoderks (Oct 12, 2022)

Zouzixx said:


> Hello I saw that you were preparing a TEMPLATE for OPUS on studio one, is it finished soon? I'm interested  bye


Thats not fully correct 
Its an expansion made in VEP. Current Project Colossal users can get it later for a small price.
It'll sit nicely besides css series to complement each other.


----------



## Zouzixx (Oct 12, 2022)

Ah c'est dommage car je n'utilise pas CSS je n'ai que Opus :( ...
Je cherche un template pour studio one et opus que je ne trouve pas :(


----------



## ricoderks (Oct 12, 2022)

Zouzixx said:


> Ah c'est dommage car je n'utilise pas CSS je n'ai que Opus :( ...
> Je cherche un template pour studio one et opus que je ne trouve pas :(


I cant read French unfortunately ;p
But I'm guessing you don't have css, only opus.
Sorry! Time to get css too!


----------



## Ju'z Music (Oct 12, 2022)

Zouzixx said:


> Ah c'est dommage car je n'utilise pas CSS je n'ai que Opus :( ...
> Je cherche un template pour studio one et opus que je ne trouve pas :(


Oui c'est qu'avec CSS


----------



## Zouzixx (Oct 12, 2022)

Oops sorry I forgot to translate in English I usually write in French  LUL


----------



## Zouzixx (Oct 12, 2022)

I'm thinking of buying CSS 

and suddenly it did not answer my question XD what do you think that opus will be released? thank you


----------



## Kaih (Oct 27, 2022)

Been intrigued of buying this since last spiring, but been postponing mainly for the reason of the price for getting all the needed/extra plugins I don't currently have. For what's the idea of getting a template for it's sound, if you don't get the sound 
So a small inquiry here, could it be possible to get approximate settings of the plugins when purchasing, of the Precedence mentioned earlier etc., so they could be transferable to other similar plugins one might have?
Just a thought that might finally turn me into a buyer.


----------



## ricoderks (Oct 29, 2022)

Zouzixx said:


> I'm thinking of buying CSS
> 
> and suddenly it did not answer my question XD what do you think that opus will be released? thank you


Hi man! Sorry, thats true!
I'm aiming for a release before the end of the year. First V2 of Colossal.



Kaih said:


> Been intrigued of buying this since last spiring, but been postponing mainly for the reason of the price for getting all the needed/extra plugins I don't currently have. For what's the idea of getting a template for it's sound, if you don't get the sound
> So a small inquiry here, could it be possible to get approximate settings of the plugins when purchasing, of the Precedence mentioned earlier etc., so they could be transferable to other similar plugins one might have?
> Just a thought that might finally turn me into a buyer.


You are correct, some plugins can be replaced, if you dont have or like the reverb setup i'm using you could swap those. Gullfoss and soothe are really really good too smooth out that last 5% but not a MUST. Pro Q3 however can't be swapped. Its used so much that its really not possible to use the template without it. Precedence also not a HUGE must. Especially with all that is going on i'm not sure if it will be vst 3 anyway... Feel free to DM or mail me on the Project Colossal website!

Rico


----------



## RMH (Nov 12, 2022)

@ricoderks or I'd appreciate it if anyone could answer.


Among the plug-ins used in the template, pro-q3 can be used, but among the remaining plug-ins, is the standard version of Reverse Cinematic Rooms possible?

And among the plug-ins introduced on the website, Waves - Abbey Road TG Mastering means Mastering Chain?


----------



## eric_w (Nov 14, 2022)

Any black Friday sales in store?


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 14, 2022)

Hello,

I was looking at the recommended plugins listed on your website and it says I need Waves Abbey Road AG Mastering. I can’t find this anywhere on the internet. I didn’t know if maybe this plugin was no longer sold or if you meant to write TG Mastering?

Many thanks.


----------



## RMH (Nov 15, 2022)

eric_w said:


> Any black Friday sales in store?


He said he doesn't plan to give a discount😞


----------



## WERNERBROS (Nov 16, 2022)

ricoderks said:


> I'm aiming for a release before the end of the year. First V2 of Colossal.


V2? Will there be different plugins introduced? Can you give us a hint maybe, to use that knowledge now during BF sales.


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 16, 2022)

RMH said:


> @ricoderks or I'd appreciate it if anyone could answer.
> 
> 
> Among the plug-ins used in the template, pro-q3 can be used, but among the remaining plug-ins, is the standard version of Reverse Cinematic Rooms possible?
> ...


Hey man! Yes there are presets for both the normal and pro version!

Tg mastering chain is not a needed plugin. Its just what i used for the Discovery Flight track.
The Templates do come with those settings inside TG but if you have ozone for example, thats absolutely fine too.


eric_w said:


> Any black Friday sales in store?


No, sorry!



Zedcars said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was looking at the recommended plugins listed on your website and it says I need Waves Abbey Road AG Mastering. I can’t find this anywhere on the internet. I didn’t know if maybe this plugin was no longer sold or if you meant to write TG Mastering?
> 
> Many thanks.


Ah! My mistake. It definitely is TG Mastering, gonna change that. Thanks!
But as written above, its the least must have for this template, really.



WERNERBROS said:


> V2? Will there be different plugins introduced? Can you give us a hint maybe, to use that knowledge now during BF sales.


Its made from the ground up, twice. I did use 3 free plugins:

Waves Studio Rack
Fresh Air
Audio Delay from Voxengo

for the rest i've used the same plugins as V1 so people dont have to buy new stuf, lol.

ps: precedence is not in it anymore. Bit unclear what's going to happen with that plugin.


Best,

Rico


----------



## WERNERBROS (Nov 16, 2022)

ricoderks said:


> for the rest i've used the same plugins as V1 so people dont have to buy new stuf, lol.


So old stuff listed is still relevant? Precedence etc. stays there in V2? I'd like to buy everything now, including your template if V2 will be included as a free update.


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 16, 2022)

WERNERBROS said:


> So old stuff listed is still relevant? Precedence etc. stays there in V2? I'd like to buy everything now, including your template if V2 will be included as a free update.


Oops you're mostly correct. Except for precedence. I ditched it for v2 since its not clear whats going to happen with the plugin. Is it going to be M1 native? And vst3? Not sure for now.


----------



## WERNERBROS (Nov 16, 2022)

ricoderks said:


> Except for precedence


Ok, one less to buy - $100 more to spend on other stuff. Thanks for the info!


----------



## emilio_n (Nov 16, 2022)

Hey @ricoderks !
Any replacement for Precedence on the road? I think I read somewhere that the new Berlin Studio Reverb is an option. If will be this way, maybe I can still get it at the introductory price...

Thanks!


----------



## RMH (Nov 16, 2022)

ricoderks said:


> The Templates do come with those settings inside TG but if you have ozone for example, thats absolutely fine too.


Thank you Rico. You mean it's possible even if there's ozone, right? I understand that it can be implemented as a substitute for the plug-ins introduced on the homepage. 

I'm a beginner in mixing, so I have to study what plugins are used, what presets are used, and how the numbers of each item are, even if I look at the numbers of other things when there are no plugins used in the original template. 

Is there such details in the instruction manual?


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 17, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> Hey @ricoderks !
> Any replacement for Precedence on the road? I think I read somewhere that the new Berlin Studio Reverb is an option. If will be this way, maybe I can still get it at the introductory price...
> 
> Thanks!


Hey man!
Berlin Studio really is unique in its own way. Can't really compare that to precedence.
Precedence is like a haas fx or something, or complex psychoacoustic trickery to make it sound panned. Berlin studio is a advanced convolution reverb that actually has seated IR responses. Making it also sound panned but also pushed into the teldex room. Sounds amazing by the way! I do recommend it for sure but not as an alternative for precedence. 2 different uses 




RMH said:


> Thank you Rico. You mean it's possible even if there's ozone, right? I understand that it can be implemented as a substitute for the plug-ins introduced on the homepage.
> 
> I'm a beginner in mixing, so I have to study what plugins are used, what presets are used, and how the numbers of each item are, even if I look at the numbers of other things when there are no plugins used in the original template.
> 
> Is there such details in the instruction manual?


Hey!

So, there is no manual for Project Colossal, that would be a bit overkill to be honest. 
Because its not a highly difficult setup. 

What i mean by swapping that Abbey Road plugin with ozone is this:
The final tweaks of mastering eq, dynamic eq, maybe low level compression was done in this waves plugin, but ozone or something similar can also pull this off. I just cutted a db or so in a certain range needed for THAT specific track. Or widened the stereo image very subtly to match more to a certain reference etc. 
A manual would basically be all plugin manufacturers manuals combined under 'project colossal' that would not make sense 

best,

R


----------



## 78GT (Nov 17, 2022)

I am curious about how well this template intergrates with an existing logic template (a large on at that). For example there is no timpani in this template, or gran cassa etc..

Is it better to open the PCol and import your other stuff or visa versa?

I honestly think it sounds fantastic what you have done.


----------



## Manfred (Nov 17, 2022)

ricoderks said:


> Yes sure, those template are probably meant as a kickstart too. I dont say they are badly done, absolutely not. Probably really great too. But you have to understand this is a different philosophy, in my eyes. This is my personal template, with all plugins I chose that work best to fit MY needs. I didnt aim for a broad audience here. Thats the reason I dont gonna swap plugins. I do however gonna explain what settings i used for the 'premium' plugins, to call it like that. So people still interested in the template can follow along with their own plugins. The only 2 'mandatory' plugins are fabfilter pro q3 and precedence. I dont know if you ever eq-ed a template like this, but if you did then you understand the price tag. I really mean this without sounding sassy. And i can understand your reason too. The price point is to me a very difficult topic. And its not set in stones. Hope future videos will convince you about this.
> 
> Rico


I think the price is very fair for an amazing amount of work, effort, and skill put into creating it. I’m going to purchase this in the coming weeks once I’ve got all my BF purchases loaded and ready.


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 18, 2022)

78GT said:


> I am curious about how well this template intergrates with an existing logic template (a large on at that). For example there is no timpani in this template, or gran cassa etc..
> 
> Is it better to open the PCol and import your other stuff or visa versa?
> 
> I honestly think it sounds fantastic what you have done.


For me that would be opening Colossal and importing different tracks to that template.
But hey, maybe you like the other way around better, I dont think it matters THAT much.



Manfred said:


> I think the price is very fair for an amazing amount of work, effort, and skill put into creating it. I’m going to purchase this in the coming weeks once I’ve got all my BF purchases loaded and ready.


Very kind of you! Thanks Manfred!


----------



## Manfred (Nov 18, 2022)

Rico-
I don’t have time today to read through the 34 pages of this thread, so I’m hoping you (or someone) can answer these questions before I purchase:

Can I use the template in Cubase 12 Pro? With Kontakt 7? With Komplete Kontrol?
Where is it best to install the template? C: drive (M2 drive)? SSD storage?
Does the template allow for my creating a “lite” version, thereby having another template?
Given so many tracks, does it load “inactive”, meaning I only activate those tracks needed for a composition?
Currently, what are the plug-ins most needed/recommended on v2? (It would be great to get them on BF). 

I know I risk looking lazy, it would just really help to know these things before I purchase. The template is really inspirational and just what I’ve been looking for. Thank you!


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Nov 18, 2022)

78GT said:


> I am curious about how well this template intergrates with an existing logic template (a large on at that). For example there is no timpani in this template, or gran cassa etc..
> 
> Is it better to open the PCol and import your other stuff or visa versa?
> 
> I honestly think it sounds fantastic what you have done.


Definitely depends on what you want to use! If you’re going for the whole template, then - like Rico says - I would import your other tracks into PC. If I’m only using a section or a few instruments, but I want the treatments, I’ll import just the sections I need into a new project.

You may already know about this, but I find many Logic users aren’t aware, so worth mentioning: you can import complete tracks, with their channel strips, articulation settings, delay settings, and routings all in tact by going to File > Import > Logic Projects and selecting which aspects of the project you want to add. Very handy for pulling settings from past works without leaving your current session as well!


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 18, 2022)

What replaces Precedence?


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 18, 2022)

Manfred said:


> Rico-
> I don’t have time today to read through the 34 pages of this thread, so I’m hoping you (or someone) can answer these questions before I purchase:
> 
> Can I use the template in Cubase 12 Pro? With Kontakt 7? With Komplete Kontrol?
> ...


Hi man!
Gonna try and awnser all here:

Project Colossal works in cubase 12 pro standalone, but ive tested backwards compatibility too. Works in 11 and 11.5 as well.
Kontakt 6 is used, not the new kontakt 7. Also NO komplete kontrol being used.
You best save the template in your folder where other projects are, wherever that is. Ssd or technical drive. However, i hope your samples are on ssd, since all mics are loaded in the template.

Not sure what you mean by lite template.
For me, lite is using mix mics, haha.

All tracks already load purged, so no samples loaded while opening. You can disable tracks for sure, but it will basically only purge the memory that kontakt and the patch uses without the samples loaded.

Fabfilter proq3 and the reverbs are really recommended. If you care about 5% improvents or controll over resonances, soothe and gullfoss are 'a must have' too 

Hope that answer your questions, feel free to ask more and I'll respond asap!

R


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 18, 2022)

Duncan Krummel said:


> Definitely depends on what you want to use! If you’re going for the whole template, then - like Rico says - I would import your other tracks into PC. If I’m only using a section or a few instruments, but I want the treatments, I’ll import just the sections I need into a new project.
> 
> You may already know about this, but I find many Logic users aren’t aware, so worth mentioning: you can import complete tracks, with their channel strips, articulation settings, delay settings, and routings all in tact by going to File > Import > Logic Projects and selecting which aspects of the project you want to add. Very handy for pulling settings from past works without leaving your current session as well!


Cubase can do this too by the way, awesome stuff!


----------



## 78GT (Nov 18, 2022)

Duncan Krummel said:


> Definitely depends on what you want to use! If you’re going for the whole template, then - like Rico says - I would import your other tracks into PC. If I’m only using a section or a few instruments, but I want the treatments, I’ll import just the sections I need into a new project.
> 
> You may already know about this, but I find many Logic users aren’t aware, so worth mentioning: you can import complete tracks, with their channel strips, articulation settings, delay settings, and routings all in tact by going to File > Import > Logic Projects and selecting which aspects of the project you want to add. Very handy for pulling settings from past works without leaving your current session as well!


I did know that, however it gets very confusing if I had already used the bus/auxes PC is using in my project


----------



## WERNERBROS (Nov 18, 2022)

ricoderks said:


> Kontakt 6 is used, not the new kontakt 7.


Will you be using 7 in V2?


----------



## Manfred (Nov 18, 2022)

ricoderks said:


> Hi man!
> Gonna try and awnser all here:
> 
> Project Colossal works in cubase 12 pro standalone, but ive tested backwards compatibility too. Works in 11 and 11.5 as well.
> ...


Thank you Rico! Yes, I have only SSD’s in my rig. I think I wrongly used the term “lite” …meaning “purge” , got my answer, thanks! I just got Kontakt 7, still have 6, but hoping your template will allow 7. I plan on getting all the recommended plug-ins, since they all seem like cool things to add the the team (I do care for 5% improvements!  ). With regards to were to download the template off your site…I’m wondering where is the best place to place it on my drives? Am I correct that I can place the templete in my “Cubase template” section (that’s on on home page when starting up Cubase)? Thanks again. Appreciate your time and attention. Excited to get the template and begin using it with my new full purchase of CSS.


----------



## Manfred (Nov 19, 2022)

Rico-
Just purchased my template. Thank you!

In preparing for my use of the template, would you recommend that I split my CSS instrument sections onto separate SSD’s (I have three 1T SSD drives available for this, as to help with loading)? Given the size of the template and its inner workings, it seems to me that having the sections on different drives may help with performance. Thank you!


----------



## Manfred (Nov 19, 2022)

Another newbie question: Do I need the plug-ins now to load the template into Cubase 12, as I only have some of them currently and will be waiting until BF to get the rest? Not planning on using the template to create a project yet, just what to explore it. Thanks!


----------



## WERNERBROS (Nov 19, 2022)

Manfred said:


> Another newbie question: Do I need the plug-ins now to load the template into Cubase 12, as I only have some of them currently and will be waiting until BF to get the rest? Not planning on using the template to create a project yet, just what to explore it. Thanks!


Hi Manfred,

You don't need the plugins now, but the sound will be different from what you've heard on the demo.

Cubase will inform you that plugins were missing, but that you should ignore for now. Just make sure that you have original template backup for later when you buy all plugins needed. 

Cheers,

DJ


----------



## Manfred (Nov 19, 2022)

WERNERBROS said:


> Hi Manfred,
> 
> You don't need the plugins now, but the sound will be different from what you've heard on the demo.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I just downloaded the template…fantastic! Simply fantastic!!! What do you mean by backing up the template for when I buy the plug-ins? I have the template on a SSD drive and saved within Cubase under “templates” in the “other“ drop down. I’m thinking to update that template within Cubase as I add other tracks and other stuff…is that right? Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## WERNERBROS (Nov 19, 2022)

Manfred said:


> What do you mean by backing up the template for when I buy the plug-ins?


I mean if you open the template without the plugins you have, and for some reason delete them because you might wish to play with other plugins, then you won't have settings you need if you save it with the same name, and thus you will have to download it again from the website to get the original one with the sound we all love, So it's much better to make a backup and keep it somewhere on your drives.


----------



## Manfred (Nov 19, 2022)

WERNERBROS said:


> I mean if you open the template without the plugins you have, and for some reason delete them because you might wish to play with other plugins, then you won't have settings you need if you save it with the same name, and thus you will have to download it again from the website to get the original one with the sound we all love, So it's much better to make a backup and keep it somewhere on your drives.


Thank you so much. Will do! Been with the template for some time this morning…can’t believe my luck to have stumbled upon this thread. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Manfred (Nov 20, 2022)

Of these plug-in (I already have the others on the recommended list), does anyone happen to know if they may/will be on sale this BF? Is the current $119 (down from $199) price for Gullfoss the BF price or will it be 40% less on BF (can’t tell off the website)?

Cinematic Rooms (small one)
Seventh Heaven (small one)
Fabfilter Pro R
Fabfilter Pro L2
Soothe 2
Gullfoss

Thank you!


----------



## WERNERBROS (Nov 20, 2022)

Manfred said:


> Of these plug-in (I already have the others on the recommended list), does anyone happen to know if they may/will be on sale this BF? Is the current $119 (down from $199) price for Gullfoss the BF price or will it be 40% less on BF (can’t tell off the website)?
> 
> Cinematic Rooms (small one)
> Seventh Heaven (small one)
> ...


Liquidsonics traditionally have sales on Black Friday (History here)

Gullfoss not sure if there will be any lower than right now. Buy it. I did it.

Fabfilter. Are you a student or teacher? Save 50%

Soothe: Wait Black Friday. 

Cheers,
DJ


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 20, 2022)

I’m planning on using Divisimate and logic.
Any idea if there’s a way to select the Divisimate template and automatically maps (selects) to the tracks in logic ccs template without having to select the specific instruments in logic?
I guess that’s more of a Divisimate question.


----------



## Manfred (Nov 20, 2022)

WERNERBROS said:


> Liquidsonics traditionally have sales on Black Friday (History here)
> 
> Gullfoss not sure if there will be any lower than right now. Buy it. I did it.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## rlundv (Nov 20, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> I’m planning on using Divisimate and logic.
> Any idea if there’s a way to select the Divisimate template and automatically maps (selects) to the tracks in logic ccs template without having to select the specific instruments in logic?
> I guess that’s more of a Divisimate question.


Hey, I have a lot of experience using PC with Divisimate. I'm not 100% sure what you are asking here, but if you select all tracks and record enable them, and then go into Divismate to select the various presets, the app will automatically select the instruments needed for that specific preset. 

When I'm recording with presets from Divisimate (using Cubase btw), I have all my PC tracks enabled all the time, and just browse through the various presets until I find the orchestral device I'm looking for, or I create it myself. You can also use Divismate to assign articulations as they have done in the new VSL template, but I just use the Cinematic Studio-series key switches instead. 

Please feel free to ask more about any of this if it was unclear or if I answered the wrong question


----------



## WERNERBROS (Nov 20, 2022)

rlundv said:


> Please feel free to ask more about any of this if it was unclear or if I answered the wrong question


I will probably have a few questions soon. Will send you a DM when I set myself up for working with Divisimate. I've bought it a few days ago, but can't play anything until I get my new SSD.

Cheers,
DJ


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 20, 2022)

rlundv said:


> Hey, I have a lot of experience using PC with Divisimate. I'm not 100% sure what you are asking here, but if you select all tracks and record enable them, and then go into Divismate to select the various presets, the app will automatically select the instruments needed for that specific preset.
> 
> When I'm recording with presets from Divisimate (using Cubase btw), I have all my PC tracks enabled all the time, and just browse through the various presets until I find the orchestral device I'm looking for, or I create it myself. You can also use Divismate to assign articulations as they have done in the new VSL template, but I just use the Cinematic Studio-series key switches instead.
> 
> Please feel free to ask more about any of this if it was unclear or if I answered the wrong question


yes thats it. When record enable all, select the divisimate template which sends midi to a selects few tracks, you then record ALL tracks and you end up with plenty of empty tracks, right? (even more so for the non key switch CSS colosal templte) Im guessing theres a keycommand to delete empty regions in cubase. 

Still cool, And you can browse divisimate presets and easily check orchestration combination quickly by just clikcing a button? 

with the css colosal templte thats already balanced, it would a dream to do the above. its like hiring an assitant


----------



## rlundv (Nov 20, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> yes thats it. When record enable all, select the divisimate template which sends midi to a selects few tracks, you then record ALL tracks and you end up with plenty of empty tracks, right? (even more so for the non key switch CSS colosal templte) Im guessing theres a keycommand to delete empty regions in cubase.
> 
> Still cool, And you can browse divisimate presets and easily check orchestration combination quickly by just clikcing a button?
> 
> with the css colosal templte thats already balanced, it would a dream to do the above. its like hiring an assitant


Yes to all of the above, except that in Cubase the tracks with no midi-information coming from the Divisimate app, are not left as empty tracks, but simply vanish after the recording is over. So even if all tracks are armed for recording, you will only end up with tracks on the actual instruments that are included in the Divisimate preset you have chosen. I made a tutorial about this, using PC1.

Just to be clear: Using Project Colossal together with Divisimate is one of the best things that have happened to me, music-wise. _Incredible sound_ together with a very efficient and inspiring setup.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 21, 2022)

rlundv said:


> Yes to all of the above, except that in Cubase the tracks with no midi-information coming from the Divisimate app, are not left as empty tracks, but simply vanish after the recording is over. So even if all tracks are armed for recording, you will only end up with tracks on the actual instruments that are included in the Divisimate preset you have chosen. I made a tutorial about this, using PC1.
> 
> Just to be clear: Using Project Colossal together with Divisimate is one of the best things that have happened to me, music-wise. _Incredible sound_ together with a very efficient and inspiring setup.



nice tutorials and nice to hear that it works well for you.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 21, 2022)

Is there a VEP version? I think I read about that when the project began.


----------



## Phillip Dixon (Nov 21, 2022)

Are there any details. 
How many instances of kontact ect... 
Would my pc with 32g ram suffice?


----------



## Manfred (Nov 21, 2022)

Hey all! My download of the template files has a compressed/unopened zip file of the expression maps within the expression maps folder. Should I unzip that within that folder or somewhere else? Thank you!


----------



## Gabriel S. (Nov 21, 2022)

rlundv said:


> Yes to all of the above, except that in Cubase the tracks with no midi-information coming from the Divisimate app, are not left as empty tracks, but simply vanish after the recording is over. So even if all tracks are armed for recording, you will only end up with tracks on the actual instruments that are included in the Divisimate preset you have chosen. I made a tutorial about this, using PC1.
> 
> Just to be clear: Using Project Colossal together with Divisimate is one of the best things that have happened to me, music-wise. _Incredible sound_ together with a very efficient and inspiring setup.



Great video!! The only problem I find with this approach is: how do you change articulations? You have to go to each instrument and change it manually, don't you? Or am I missing something? Are you using expression maps?


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 21, 2022)

WERNERBROS said:


> Will you be using 7 in V2?


No its already done, final tweaks and test. Gonna rest my ears for a while and come back to finalize eq.



Manfred said:


> Rico-
> Just purchased my template. Thank you!
> 
> In preparing for my use of the template, would you recommend that I split my CSS instrument sections onto separate SSD’s (I have three 1T SSD drives available for this, as to help with loading)? Given the size of the template and its inner workings, it seems to me that having the sections on different drives may help with performance. Thank you!


Great idea! I think it will definitely runs smoother then. I do this too.


Manfred said:


> Another newbie question: Do I need the plug-ins now to load the template into Cubase 12, as I only have some of them currently and will be waiting until BF to get the rest? Not planning on using the template to create a project yet, just what to explore it. Thanks!


You dont NEED al plugins right now. If you decide to gradually buy more of them just re-download the template once you have access and the plugins will load activated as well.
Pro Q 3 is a must tho.


Manfred said:


> Thank you. I just downloaded the template…fantastic! Simply fantastic!!! What do you mean by backing up the template for when I buy the plug-ins? I have the template on a SSD drive and saved within Cubase under “templates” in the “other“ drop down. I’m thinking to update that template within Cubase as I add other tracks and other stuff…is that right? Thank you so much for your help!


You have access via that link in your mail anytime too. But yes, you can put it in the template folder of cubase as well.


gsilbers said:


> yes thats it. When record enable all, select the divisimate template which sends midi to a selects few tracks, you then record ALL tracks and you end up with plenty of empty tracks, right? (even more so for the non key switch CSS colosal templte) Im guessing theres a keycommand to delete empty regions in cubase.
> 
> Still cool, And you can browse divisimate presets and easily check orchestration combination quickly by just clikcing a button?
> 
> with the css colosal templte thats already balanced, it would a dream to do the above. its like hiring an assitant


I still recommend goin in parts and do individual CC 1 data. Using the EXACT same data for all sections or even one section, like strings, sounds very odd to me.


Simon Ravn said:


> Is there a VEP version? I think I read about that when the project began.


Yes there is! But you need to connect it yourself to your DAW.


Phillip Dixon said:


> Are there any details.
> How many instances of kontact ect...
> Would my pc with 32g ram suffice?


Please watch the overview video!



Manfred said:


> Hey all! My download of the template files has a compressed/unopened zip file of the expression maps within the expression maps folder. Should I unzip that within that folder or somewhere else? Thank you!


Thats probably a bug from The system I use, I recommend going in manually and download them One by one! Its only a couple luckily.



Thanks for the questions y'all <3

R


----------



## rlundv (Nov 21, 2022)

Gabriel S. said:


> Great video!! The only problem I find with this approach is: how do you change articulations? You have to go to each instrument and change it manually, don't you? Or am I missing something? Are you using expression maps?


Hey man! Please send me a DM and I can reply there so we don't hijack the thread


----------



## Manfred (Nov 21, 2022)

ricoderks said:


> No its already done, final tweaks and test. Gonna rest my ears for a while and come back to finalize eq.
> 
> 
> Great idea! I think it will definitely runs smoother then. I do this too.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Manfred (Nov 21, 2022)

ricoderks said:


> No its already done, final tweaks and test. Gonna rest my ears for a while and come back to finalize eq.
> 
> 
> Great idea! I think it will definitely runs smoother then. I do this too.
> ...


Rico wrote:
“You dont NEED all plugins right now. If you decide to gradually buy more of them just re-download the template once you have access and the plugins will load activated as well.
Pro Q 3 is a must tho.”

I’m a little unclear on this point, Rico. As I will have all the plug-ins this weekend for BF, should I re-download the template then, or is the download I have now fine in that regard. I also noticed that in getting Gullfoss today (having downloaded the template on saturday), that once opened in Cubase that Gullfoss had no settings, meaning no presets (not sure if this is intentional ?). 

Thank you!


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 21, 2022)

Manfred said:


> Rico wrote:
> “You dont NEED all plugins right now. If you decide to gradually buy more of them just re-download the template once you have access and the plugins will load activated as well.
> Pro Q 3 is a must tho.”
> 
> ...


The one you downloaded is fine! But dont save over that file itself. Always make a copy, or like you said put it in the template folder. This way cubase makes a copy.
Gullfoss should not be 0/0, thats maybe a bug.
I normally put it around 8 percent ish on tame and recover.

Best,

R


----------



## rudi (Nov 22, 2022)

Manfred said:


> Rico wrote:
> “You dont NEED all plugins right now. If you decide to gradually buy more of them just re-download the template once you have access and the plugins will load activated as well.
> Pro Q 3 is a must tho.”
> 
> I’m a little unclear on this point, Rico. As I will have all the plug-ins this weekend for BF, should I re-download the template then, or is the download I have now fine in that regard.


When working on any project, I keep the original version and never overwrite it or change it so I always have a fresh original backup.

Then, as I refine it, add new things, try new things, once I am happy I save it with a number which I increment everytime I make significant changes. e.g

If my original file or template was called "original" I would gradually save newer versions thus:

original
original (00)
original (01)
etc..

- this way I can always go back to the original or any other version
- it saves having to remember how to re-create things
- the files get automatically displayed in ascending order (provided that you view them as sorted by name)
- it's good practice to keep incremental versions of files
- it saved my bacon a few times
- I have never reached (99) so far 

Of course, that's just my take on it, there are many other ways of doing the same, some of them much more elaborate. I also keep separate backups in the cloud and on separate SSDs... just being very prudent. I figure if I spend a day's worth of working on something, it's worth backing-up!


----------



## Manfred (Nov 22, 2022)

ricoderks said:


> The one you downloaded is fine! But dont save over that file itself. Always make a copy, or like you said put it in the template folder. This way cubase makes a copy.
> Gullfoss should not be 0/0, thats maybe a bug.
> I normally put it around 8 percent ish on tame and recover.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Rico. I had thought as such, but great to get the feedback. I’ll adjust the Gulfoss as recommended (could you send a photo/screenshot of the setting so I can be sure I’m setting it correct?). Your template is simply amazing. Not only does it give me a wonderful CSS template (downloading the complete library today!), but the details and mixing settings make getting such a great sound accessible to someone like me who is new to so much of the digital world! Bravo x100!


----------



## Manfred (Nov 22, 2022)

rudi said:


> When working on any project, I keep the original version and never overwrite it or change it so I always have a fresh original backup.
> 
> Then, as I refine it, add new things, try new things, once I am happy I save it with a number which I increment everytime I make significant changes. e.g
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this feedback, incredibly helpful! I’ll use that filing system for sure. I use v1, v2, v3 etc for my sound design work, but I like the “original (00-01-02, etc)” system too, especially for templates (or versions of projects) as it gives a name to the original. My aging brain likes things being clear and easy to understand . Wishing you safe travels to reaching (99)!


----------



## rer0dgers (Dec 16, 2022)

Just checking in Are we still looking at this month for V2 and EW expansion. I would love to play around with them while on break.


----------

